# Replay Source



## Exeldro (Jun 12, 2018)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Replay Source - (slow motion) replay async sources from memory



> Plugin to (slow motion) replay async sources from memory.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 13, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

update replay filter instead of replacing it



> update replay filter instead of replacing it



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Mat27051 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi there, thank you for putting effort in a slowmo replay project!
I tried to get this running but failed.
what kind of source should I choose? an existing scene with a mediasource? 
what file formats are accepted?
what is choosen as the yource in your youtube video as source in the "scene 3"?
Thank you


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 14, 2018)

An async video source should work, like media source, VLC video source and video capture device.

I set my replay source like this:





In the filters of the copied source should be like this:


----------



## Mat27051 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ok, sorry, just shows a black screen for me. 

I tried it with a VLC-source and a media source.

Mathias


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 14, 2018)

I'll make a full howto recording tomorrow.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Exeldro (Jun 16, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add hotkeys and visibility and end action options



> add restart and pause hotkey
> replace loop option with visibility and end action options



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 19, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix and add visibility options



> fix visibility action option
> add visibility action none
> add extra null checks
> remove warnings



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## euristico (Jun 21, 2018)

where the video is saved temporaly, i want to use it for a sport retransmission with 2 or 3 cameras, saving the moment replay to review judge decission, but the cpu go up dangerously and blocks the computer.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 22, 2018)

The video is stored in memory. This plugin has no way to save it to disk yet.


----------



## homebro2000 (Jun 27, 2018)

There is no way to play audio from video right?


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 27, 2018)

The audio is still on my todo list. But some bugs have priority for me so it might take a while.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 27, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix continue after pause



> fix continue after pause



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## RonnieKrazy (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Exeldro,

First, I would like to say that I love this plugin and the idea behind it.  I downloaded it and gave it a try while playing Fortnite.  I set everything up correctly, and it worked magnificently.  The only downfall, which I think it pretty huge, is that my OBS crashed every 15-20 minutes while the plugin was present.  I removed the plugin, ran OBS, and had no issues.  Then I redownloaded the plugin, set it up and streamed again, and had fatal errors again.

I'm curious if this is a known issue, and if there are fixes in the works.

Thank you for your time and the wonderful plugin.

Ron "RonnieKrazy" Kreutzer


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 10, 2018)

I've experienced some crashes too. But I have not yet figured out what is causing them.
The crashes happened at what seemed to be random moments for me.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 10, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix memleaks and infinite loop



> fix memleaks and infinite loop



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 10, 2018)

RonnieKrazy said:


> Hi Exeldro,
> 
> First, I would like to say that I love this plugin and the idea behind it.  I downloaded it and gave it a try while playing Fortnite.  I set everything up correctly, and it worked magnificently.  The only downfall, which I think it pretty huge, is that my OBS crashed every 15-20 minutes while the plugin was present.  I removed the plugin, ran OBS, and had no issues.  Then I redownloaded the plugin, set it up and streamed again, and had fatal errors again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying my plugin and posting your findings.
I found some memory leaks and an infinite loop, all fixed in version 0.0.5.
Would you please try this new version and let me know if this fixes your issue.


----------



## RonnieKrazy (Jul 10, 2018)

I would love to give it a try... give me some time, and I will let you know what I come up with!


----------



## RonnieKrazy (Jul 10, 2018)

Exeldro said:


> Thanks for trying my plugin and posting your findings.
> I found some memory leaks and an infinite loop, all fixed in version 0.0.5.
> Would you please try this new version and let me know if this fixes your issue.



It seems like we are good to go!  Been running OBS for over an hour now after downloading with no crash!  I will keep you posted!  Thank you again for the awesome plugin.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 12, 2018)

Got some sound working, even for slow motion replays. It only seems to be out of sync.
As soon as I got this working stable I will release a new version.


----------



## matias_pl (Jul 16, 2018)

It would be great to be able to change the playback speed on the fly using keyboard shortcuts (say, 50/75/100% speed) just as it is with vmix replays or older 3play hardware controllers.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 16, 2018)

@matias_pl Good Idea. I added it to my todo list.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 17, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add hotkeys for speed



> add hotkeys for speed



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 22, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add audio



> Now the replay has audio.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Jul 24, 2018)

First of all, thank you very much for such a great plugin. If there is anyway to donate it will be a pleasure to do that.

I wanted to ask, it will be possible to use "DisplayCapture" as source of replay?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 25, 2018)

DisplayCapture is not an async source and will not work.
Source that I know work are:
Media Source
NDI Source
VLC Video Source
Video Capture Device


----------



## Ni72O (Aug 10, 2018)

Hallo Exeldro,

I love this plugin! - But will there be support for game capture/windows capture/display capture in the future ?


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 10, 2018)

The filter feature I'm using to get the video from the other source only works on async sources. Game capture/windows capture/display capture are not async sources.


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi again sir, 

I feel unconfortable asking for features since I have no idea about programming and also I know is a hard work that you are doing for free. But, will be possible to save the replays to disk in the future? Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 30, 2018)

At the moment I am to busy to add new features, but it is on my to do list.


----------



## codyauker (Sep 24, 2018)

Does this work with game capture? If you were to hot key it to play the last 10 seconds of the game capture?


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Sep 24, 2018)

codyauker said:


> Does this work with game capture? If you were to hot key it to play the last 10 seconds of the game capture?



Yes it Does. The problem is that only saves the last replay. Some post above yours, you can find the sources it supports.


----------



## DeMexi (Sep 27, 2018)

Love the plugin so far!

I'm hoping you will consider adding support for integration with obs-websocket, so that replays do not have to be triggered by hotkeys.
Is this something you would be interested in adding?
It would help me out immensely.


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 1, 2018)

That would require some changes in the obs-websocket plugin and obs itself. I'll try to get that working.


----------



## DeMexi (Oct 7, 2018)

That would be amazing!


----------



## I3ordo (Oct 19, 2018)

what does the "get replay" button do? i wish there was a way to make it get the latest replay file instead of a predefined one, that would allow to use this unqiue plugin as an action replay player. 

Currently if anyone wants to use this, they have to sacrifice having multiple replay files and a local recording of the full session.


----------



## qbn (Oct 27, 2018)

I love this plugin, it's my favorite replay one. I'd love the see the ability to change scenes after the replay finishes, vs just looping or hiding. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BGMCD (Nov 1, 2018)

Okay, your plugin actually functions BETTER than the instant replay plugin for the purposes of live streaming. EXCEPT for one fatal flaw, which I need solving desperately. I need to be able to clear the load to the RAM. 

I'm currently loading 3 RTSP streams into OBS and your plugin enables me to load live action replays in slow motion instantly. However it continually loads each replay into the RAM over and over and over again, until it eventually crashes the computer. Instant replay only enables me to do this with one source. Yours is better, but I need this problem solved ASAP. PLEASE tell me you can help me!!!


----------



## Non Grata (Nov 12, 2018)

> I'm currently loading 3 RTSP streams into OBS and your plugin enables me to load live action replays in slow motion instantly. However it continually loads each replay into the RAM over and over and over again, until it eventually crashes the computer. Instant replay only enables me to do this with one source. Yours is better, but I need this problem solved ASAP. PLEASE tell me you can help me!!!


Oh, nooo! Such a great plugin, but I can confirm this error. Application crashes, because of memory leaks. 
Exeldro, please, can you fix it?


----------



## euristico (Nov 13, 2018)

I have tried first versions, and today updated, the old versions crashes but works, this last version , I cant do the review automaticly only works touching the button getting replay, I've doing something wrong?


----------



## 4styler (Nov 14, 2018)

Works awesome.  But Memory leak is a big problem.  Hoping to use this as part of a live sports production package but need this issue addressed.  

Tried manually clearing the memory using a CMD script but this is unsuccessful.  The only way to clear is to shutdown the software.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm trying to find memory leaks at the moment.
@4styler, @Non Grata, @BGMCD and @I3ordo 
Is it possible for any of you to help me find out where the memory is leaking.
Is the memory leaking if you just have a replay source and not using the Replay hotkey?
Is there memory leak for every time you use the replay hotkey?
Is there memory leak for every time the replay is played/looped?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 24, 2018)

euristico said:


> I have tried first versions, and today updated, the old versions crashes but works, this last version , I cant do the review automaticly only works touching the button getting replay, I've doing something wrong?


Did you try to put the setting visibilty action on restart or continue?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 24, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add option to switch to configured screen after replay



> add option to switch to configured screen after replay
> fixed memleak



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## nemoz_Z (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi Exeldro, first of all thank you very much for this plug in, I'm doing some sports event streaming on youtube and facebook, but I had to use a Mac with a home made multi replay software (a friend of mine did it with quartz composer) but now with your plug in I hope i will be able to travel with only one PC and using OBS for (I'm not doing it professionally, I'm doing it for free because is a small sport).
I have only one problem I can use it with a media source but I can replay only one file and i can setup the speed as you can see in replay media.JPG but I can't setup the speed with VLC but with VLC I can replay 5 or 5 short videos, I need it to replay short video 4 or 5 seconds but one video per trick, so I need it running in VLC, I tried to pit vlc on a new scene but nothing changed.

thanks in advance if you can help me.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 25, 2018)

@nemoz_Z I made my plugin because I wanted instant replays for sports event streaming. I use a single laptop and a couple of cameras and webcams.
This plugin can at the moment only hold the last replay in memory.
If you want to slomo replay 5 files from disk I would suggest trying to set an external VLC player to NDI output and use that as a NDI source in OBS.


----------



## nemoz_Z (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Exeldro,

sorry so it was my bad understanding on your introduction text to this plugin, you wrote :
"Sources that work are:
Media Source
NDI Source
VLC Video Source
Video Capture Device "


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 1, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add support for not async sources



> add support for not async sources



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 3, 2018)

Is there anyone who could test the latest version (0.2.0) with game capture?
I've tested the new version with window and display capture and both seem to work.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 8, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

changed setting default and fixed crash



> Changed setting defaults
> Fixed crash on closing



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 9, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

added trim hotkeys



> Now you can trim replays with hotkeys.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 15, 2018)

would love to see an option to delay when the replay actually starts once the scene is opened. That way I would be able to easily insert some kind of instant replay intro to the scene while still keeping it completely automated.
Like once the scene starts delay the replay by x milliseconds to allow a video on top of it to play


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 15, 2018)

@TheCyberQuake Can't you just put the intro in a stinger transition and put the transition point at the end of the intro video?
On the replay scene set a transition override to the stinger transition.
On the replay source set Visibility Action to Restart.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 15, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fixed the pdb file in the zip



> fixed the pdb file in the zip



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 16, 2018)

Exeldro said:


> @TheCyberQuake Can't you just put the intro in a stinger transition and put the transition point at the end of the intro video?
> On the replay scene set a transition override to the stinger transition.
> On the replay source set Visibility Action to Restart.


In my experience stinger doesn't play well with video files with audio and transparency longer than just a second or two. Ends up stuttering or breaking audio, hence why I use a media source as it handles that better. Plus I have a separate audio and video source so the video unloads but I still have tape rewind audio playing during the replay.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 16, 2018)

@TheCyberQuake thank you for the explanation. I'll try and figure out a solution that works for your case.


----------



## gamerspubg (Dec 16, 2018)

I am trying to create the game source replay, but I can not generate it with audio.

Any solution?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 17, 2018)

@gamerspubg unfortunately I did not find a way to get the audio working with not async sources like the game capture.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 17, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

added start delay



> added start delay, requested by @TheCyberQuake



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## gamerspubg (Dec 17, 2018)

I only needed this to leave the entire transmission. :(

@Exeldro


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 18, 2018)

@gamerspubg I think a found a way to do it. I hope to get it working coming days and release a new version soon after that.


----------



## euristico (Dec 20, 2018)

there exist some way to save the replays? to play all captures at the end of the game?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 20, 2018)

@euristico I'm still working on making a way to save the replays to disk.


----------



## euristico (Dec 20, 2018)

Exeldro said:


> @euristico I'm still working on making a way to save the replays to disk.


thanks for all your job!!!


----------



## I3ordo (Dec 21, 2018)

Hey,

I used it with hd60pro, this is the second time it crashed so thought i should post it.

https://obsproject.com/logs/j7hamNmzs8joegAr

switchedm from gameplay to replay scene, and crash occured while switching scenes.
i am using the "next scene" feature that autoswitches.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 21, 2018)

@I3ordo it crashed on copying the replay from the filter to the source. I'll try and fix that in the next version.


----------



## I3ordo (Dec 22, 2018)

btw, i recorded 6 hours of footage and just one crash that was at teh beginning, very  good inmybook.
also, 8gb ramusage difference but worth it!


----------



## I3ordo (Dec 23, 2018)

Exeldro said:


> @I3ordo it crashed on copying the replay from the filter to the source. I'll try and fix that in the next version.


i can consistently make it crash OBS by pressing the replay button while a replay is in progress
https://obsproject.com/logs/HeNm0YdzJKVswzL4

i wish the vlc source plugin had these "slower" "faster" controls aswell...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 23, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add separate audio source option



> Added an option to select a seperate audio source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 23, 2018)

@gamerspubg the new option allows you to get audio with your game capture replay.
@I3ordo your crash should be fixed in 0.3.0. Can you test it for me?


----------



## I3ordo (Dec 25, 2018)

with  version 0.30, i it did not crash when pressed "replay" when a replay is already active. That was a surefireway to make it crash yet it did not crash, nice!


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 27, 2018)

On my end it seems audio is broken. Can't get audio to work with both video and audio source being the same device. Haven't tested using another audio source. Reverting back to 0.2.4 brings audio capture back for my capture card.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 27, 2018)

@TheCyberQuake have you tried leaving the audio source field empty in 0.3.0?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 28, 2018)

Exeldro said:


> @TheCyberQuake have you tried leaving the audio source field empty in 0.3.0?


I thought I did, but I'll verify later tonight. Iirc I didn't add the audio field initially, but added it in an attempt to get audio working.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add option to play backwards



> add option to play backwards



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 28, 2018)

I verified that having the audio source set/unset makes no difference, update 3.0 broke audio coming from my capture card. Along with that, the latest 3.1 update also breaks playback. I have to check/uncheck the "backwards" checkbox to get the video to load, otherwise it remains paused the entire time.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2018)

@TheCyberQuake , I seem to be able to replicate your situation on an other pc than my development pc. I'll try and get it fixed.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add end action reverse



> add end action reverse
> fix paused bug for @TheCyberQuake



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 28, 2018)

replay-source.pdb extraction is broken again


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fixed the pdb file in the zip



> fixed the pdb file in the zip



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> replay-source.pdb extraction is broken again


Should be fixed now.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 28, 2018)

Did some testing. Still no audio. And from what I can tell the reason setting the audio source doesn't work for me is because it seems both the ReplayFilterAsync and the ReplayFilterAudio need to be the same name as the Replay Input, but you can't have two audio/video filters with the same name meaning you can't have both audio and video source for a replay input set to the same device, meaning any sources with a combined audio/video signal like webcam or capture card can't use both filters to capture both audio/video.
I could be completely wrong though, just wanted to share my findings and what I think may be the issue.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2018)

If you need both audio and video from the same source you only need the ReplayFilter(Async). It should capture both.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 28, 2018)

But it doesn't. I've played with virtually every setting I can find, with and without trying to set audio source, and it either isn't capturing audio or isn't outputing audio if it is capturing.
The problem started once the separate audio source was added.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 28, 2018)

I'll play around a bit more to see if I'm maybe doing something wrong though. I could just be doing something real stupid


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 29, 2018)

No matter what I set I just can't seem to get it to capture/output audio from my capture card. I've ensured monitoring/output is on, and ensured the audio source was blank. Setting the audio source to something that isn't my capture card  makes it so audio is captured/played, but using the standard async doesn't seem to capture audio. And obviously I can't set the audio filter to the same capture card as the async to try to fix the problem that way.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 29, 2018)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

adjusted audio timing



> adjusted audio timing



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 29, 2018)

@TheCyberQuake can you test if version 0.3.4 fixes your audio?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Dec 29, 2018)

Exeldro said:


> @TheCyberQuake can you test if version 0.3.4 fixes your audio?


Yes, it does fix my audio. Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 5, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add option to save replays to disk



> add option to save replays to disk



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 6, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix crash loading replay while saving



> fix crash loading replay while saving



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Ørjan Hove (Jan 6, 2019)

This is more or less exactly what I've been looking for, but it keeps crashing my OBS with spesific actions.

As soon as I've used the plugin to play one replay, I can't open the replay scene to adjust settings without my OBS crashing.

EDIT:
Also when saving my replay, the video is saved in 2x speed, while the aduio is in normal speed.
I want both in normal speed of course.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 6, 2019)

@Ørjan Hove do you have crash logs for me?


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Jan 7, 2019)

Hoi Exeldro, just a question - is it possible, if I set the amount of time high enough, that I can jog/shuttle through the video, and set then in and out? For example, if doing a cooking-show, I don't know when the next flames are coming ;) And can't play them immediately. I would like to use the Contour Jog/Shuttle Pro.

Thanks, and cheers, Thomas


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 7, 2019)

@ThommiTechnik To jog/shuttle through the video you can use the faster, slower and backward hotkeys to get to the position you want. Then use the trim hotkeys to get the video you want.
I don't know how that would work with the Contour Jog/Shuttle Pro.


----------



## Deleted member 175885 (Jan 10, 2019)

@*Exeldro*
Looks like im getting Memory leak issues with Version 1.0.1


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 10, 2019)

Noawya3873 said:


> @*Exeldro*
> Looks like im getting Memory leak issues with Version 1.0.1


How are you using the plugin? Is the memory leak on loading new replays or on saving replays to disk?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 10, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix crashes



> fix crashes



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Deleted member 175885 (Jan 10, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> How are you using the plugin? Is the memory leak on loading new replays or on saving replays to disk?



Let me just preface this with, I think you're plugin is one of the best out there I've seen.

With that said.
So maybe it is just me but, I am seeing a massive jump in memory usage as well as CPU usage merely upon putting the files into my plugin directory. (C:\Users\MyDumbassComputer)\Desktop\Other Stuff\Twitch\OBS Studio\obs-plugins\64bit)

Once OBS is opened, that's when I see the jump.

I have attached my Task Manager screenshots.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 14, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add backward and forward hotkeys



> add backward and forward hotkeys



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Jan 16, 2019)

Really useful  Any chance, to bring it on Linux?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 17, 2019)

ThommiTechnik said:


> Really useful  Any chance, to bring it on Linux?


Theoretical the code can be compiled on linux, but i don't have a linux computer at the moment.


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Jan 17, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> Theoretical the code can be compiled on linux, but i don't have a linux computer at the moment.



If you want, I can give it a try...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 17, 2019)

@ThommiTechnik Yeah, if you can compile it I will add it to the release on github.
You can contact me via the OBS discord server if you want faster communication.


----------



## euristico (Jan 18, 2019)

I have a question why my saved replays are reversed and play accelerate? if I want to recover it to play the best moments of a match, how I can do it?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 19, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

multiple replays in memory



> multiple replays in memory and hotkeys to switch between them.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## euristico (Jan 19, 2019)

continue saving replays reversed and some crashes thx exeldro


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 19, 2019)

@euristico the crash is during saving. Sorry I can't seem to get the saving working good. I'm thinking about removing it as long as I don't get it working good.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeah I was getting problems with saved replays too. It crashes about 50% of the time I would try to save it, and the saved recording only had about 2 seconds of the 15 seconds I had set, plus there was horrible audio popping on the recording too.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 22, 2019)

@TheCyberQuake can you provide me crashlogs (here or via discord) ?

As long as can't figure out what goes wrong with the saving I'll be working on new features as progress display



and speed display


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 23, 2019)

I'll see if I can either go back and find a crashlog or get it to crash again.
As for feature requests, It would be really cool if we could have hotkeys to scrub back and forth on the replay with a user-set speed for going forward and backward. Unsure how possible that would be but it would be really cool if it were possible. With the ability to have multiple replays as well it would make it so after a match I can go through the replays and scrub back and forth on key events/details.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 23, 2019)

Here's an error log. Using the latest update of the plugin.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 23, 2019)

One other thing I can think of is having multiple configurations for the same ReplayInput. Most of my streams are variety streams, which can use either a capture card, monitor capture or game capture. Being able to quickly switch settings for the ReplayInput source between several configurations I set up before hand would make it super easy for me to be able to replay anything on my variety stream. Would just have to change the profile to the correct one while on my intermission screen changing games.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 23, 2019)

@TheCyberQuake What do you mean with scrub back and forward? You can set hotkeys to faster (or double speed) play forward or backward to find the position you are looking for in a replay.
How do you want to configure the multiple configurations?
And thank you for the crashlog.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 23, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add progress and text information display



> Progress crop source crops the right side of a source from 0% to 100%, this can be used to create a progress bar of the replay.
> In the settings you can select a text source to display information about the replay source.
> View attachment 42519



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 23, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix saving bugs



> fix saving bugs



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 23, 2019)

@TheCyberQuake version 1.2.1 should fix the crashlog you provided


----------



## nemoz_Z (Jan 25, 2019)

great! thanks a lot i will try it soon


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 30, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix crash divide by zero with progress crop



> fix crash divide by zero with progress crop



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Merl Click (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey Friends,

I love this, and wanted to do some interesting things with it, but I notice when I install this and then run OBS, my memory is at 84%, OBS taking up about 10,000 MB. Is this normal? I don't even have a replay source put in yet, but when I do it caps my memory. Any thoughts?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 31, 2019)

@Merl Click What is the memory usage without the plugin installed?
As long as the replay source is not used it should not use much memory.


----------



## Merl Click (Jan 31, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @Merl Click What is the memory usage without the plugin installed?
> As long as the replay source is not used it should not use much memory.


without, obs only uses about 700 mb


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 2, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add load delay setting and disable next scene hotkey



> added load delay setting
> added disable next scene hotkey



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## I3ordo (Feb 3, 2019)

"Load delay" does delay the action of "load" right? if so, when you hit load, it will have extra footage along with the moment you hit "load" so it s a delayed "capture replay".

Suppose you are in a tense moment but you dont have much time decide and press "load" on where you exactly want the replay to end, you hit "load"(configure "load delay" as 2000ms) right after you get the (for example)  "headshot" but when you watch it , you can watch the headshot an extra 2000ms of footage where you get to cover and survive.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 4, 2019)

@I3ordo Yes your explanation is correct.


----------



## dungi (Feb 4, 2019)

I would like to ask a feature: I'm playing a game - for example League of Legends and want catch some cool moments from the entire round. So every time I think, "that would be a cool clip", I hit a Hotkey. So... I don't want to show that replay instantly. I want to collect all of the clips in a playlist to play them after the round in a "recap".

Is this possible? After the playlist is played, the playlist should be empty for the next round. Also all clips should be saved in a folder for later on.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 4, 2019)

@dungi yes that is possible, put the replay source in a separate scene. Set the maximum replays to the number of replays of 1 game you want to keep in memory. Set visibility action to restart to start playing as soon as the scene becomes visible. Set end action to loop, hide or pause after all. Set a hotkey to load a replay. Set a hotkey to clear your replay list. Set a hotkey for saving so that you can save on a moment you don't need your system resources.


----------



## J Gerstel (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi, used this plugin last weekend, works great :-) If used in "memory only" then CPU load is low, works fine, however when Save Replay the clip to File, then CPU spikes a lot, look like it is not using GPU when rendering the file. Workaround: use OBS replay buffer and hotkey to save the file, but use ReplayInput to view the replay with all the nice slow motion tricks etc. Hope this helps to improve :-)


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 9, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

duration in ms and capture internal frames for async sources



> duration in ms instead of seconds and capture internal frames for async sources



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 10, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add sound trigger option to load replay



> add sound trigger option to load replay



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Feb 11, 2019)

Exeldro, you are a monster. I am following this plugin since its release and I can say the work you are doing is over magnificient. I will not tire of thanking you for developing this plugin.


----------



## dungi (Feb 12, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @dungi yes that is possible, put the replay source in a separate scene. Set the maximum replays to the number of replays of 1 game you want to keep in memory. Set visibility action to restart to start playing as soon as the scene becomes visible. Set end action to loop, hide or pause after all. Set a hotkey to load a replay. Set a hotkey to clear your replay list. Set a hotkey for saving so that you can save on a moment you don't need your system resources.



Thank you - I will try this out later :) that is such a great future to bring something in, while waiting for the next round.


----------



## euristico (Feb 15, 2019)

problems saving, maybe two saves in low time made crash... 

Another problem i have , its the saving files, are upside down, and a quick motion. I can't do a vlc source repeat in half break time for that problem!


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 18, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

remove unused filters



> remove unused filters



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## chr (Feb 20, 2019)

The Plugin has too much Options in my opinion noway for me to get this Setup, sad. The Video you have seems also to be outdated Maybe you can do a new one in the near future for noobs like me. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 20, 2019)

@chr I'll try and make a new video this week.


----------



## euristico (Feb 20, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @chr I'll try and make a new video this week.


and if you can share codecs used for video saving, maybe we have diferents and that's why the results aren't the same, in my replaysavedfolder all videos are wrong codec, wrong speed and upside down. thanks you for all your work.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 20, 2019)

@euristico the codec should be the same as in simple mode of obs.
@chr I uploaded a new youtube howto video https://youtu.be/Mk5MbRQGv0Q. Turn subtitles on for more information.


----------



## chr (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you i will give it another try. Really appreciate that you did that. Im sure this helps other as well.


----------



## dungi (Feb 21, 2019)

Very cool Video :) with cool tricks with the Hotkeys binding multiple actions.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 21, 2019)

@dungi You can also combine the load hotkey with the switch to replay scene hotkey to get instant replay.

Let me know if there are other replay use cases you want a same kind of explanation video for.


----------



## Zapa (Feb 21, 2019)

I may be doing something wrong while installing this plugin because it doesn't appear as a source in my menu.  I dropped the files in this location

C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit

Is that correct?  Is it maybe a 32 bit plugin?  My OBS version is 21.1.0 64bits


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 21, 2019)

@Zapa the location is correct but you need OBS version 22 or higher


----------



## euristico (Feb 21, 2019)

it's possible to have fade transition betwen all scene in multiple replay?


----------



## Zapa (Feb 21, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @Zapa the location is correct but you need OBS version 22 or higher



Ah, ok.  Thks.  It seems the update checker is not working because nothing happens when i select it in OBS.  Indeed everything worked!
I have a question, though.  I want to save all the replays in different files.  Is there a way to do this automatically when we load a replay or do we have to combine different hotkeys to load and save the replay?  I set the same hotkey for both but then OBS froze so I guess they have to be different but it would be cool if you could do that automatically.

Thanks for your work and your support! :)


----------



## euristico (Feb 21, 2019)

Zapa said:


> Ah, ok.  Thks.  It seems the update checker is not working because nothing happens when i select it in OBS.  Indeed everything worked!
> I have a question, though.  I want to save all the replays in different files.  Is there a way to do this automatically when we load a replay or do we have to combine different hotkeys to load and save the replay?  I set the same hotkey for both but then OBS froze so I guess they have to be different but it would be cool if you could do that automatically.
> 
> Thanks for your work and your support! :)


I use same, but you have to wait a time bettwen differents savings... if not it crash.. but the saving files in my case I don't know why, are unusable...


----------



## chr (Feb 22, 2019)

It works for me now, it is great. THank you for this awesome Plugin. I use it to instant replay some of my gaming footage. They love it. But i can only recommend to use this with 32gb of ram. But thats fine i guess. :) Super Work!


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 22, 2019)

For some people (me included) the save is working, for others it is not working. I still have not been able to track down the problem. If you have a crashlog please post it here or direct message it to me so I can get a better understanding of the poblem.


----------



## srdrabx (Feb 22, 2019)

When I close the OBS, something breaks.
I don't know what to do about it


----------



## srdrabx (Feb 22, 2019)

srdrabx said:


> When I close the OBS, something breaks.
> I don't know what to do about it


To make it work, I have to reinstall OBS and add the plugins again
(Edit) If I close OBS with the "Exit" button instead of the normal Windows button, it doesn't break.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 22, 2019)

@srdrabx That crash log does not seem related to the replay source. You can verify that by removing the plugin and see if that fixes your crash.
It crashes in clearing a transition, so maybe check the transitions you use.


----------



## srdrabx (Feb 22, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @srdrabx That crash log does not seem related to the replay source. You can verify that by removing the plugin and see if that fixes your crash.
> It crashes in clearing a transition, so maybe check the transitions you use.


I think I've managed to replicate the errors.
The 1st, the replay does not begin and returns directly to the next scene
I think to fix it, I just have to put the properties back in the source.




The second error, I think it's like you said, because of the transitions, I'm not sure, but I think it's because the transition is in MOV, because I just had this error when I added the transition.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 26, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix capturing internal frames for OBS version 23



> fix capturing internal frames for OBS version 23



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BeardedWonder (Feb 26, 2019)

I have spent a day or so attempting to get this to work. Does that work in conjunction with the Replay Buffer settings in OBS? I followed your tutorials and instructions but still get nothing.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 27, 2019)

@BeardedWonder This plugin does nothing with the replay buffer settings in OBS.
Did you check if the source/scene you are trying to capture has the correct replay filter added with the correct settings?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 1, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix crash when removing a replay from memory while saving



> fix crash when removing a replay from memory while saving



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Mar 9, 2019)

I got this to work--sort of. What I want to do-Use cam 2 to get a replay of racers going over finish line. At this point I only need it to play once. After it has played once, switch to cam 1. I set this up for test purposes using an existing video as my source. It works fine except- when I switch back to the OpenerVideo (cam2), it plays the replay again. Can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. https://youtu.be/IQ_1FUWtL7I

A second part to this is I can foresee once I start doing this, there may be a need to playback a recorded replay ie: replay 1, replay 2. I thought that was what the directory was for but there is nothing in there


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Mar 19, 2019)

What is the "replay Filter" for and how is it used?


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Mar 19, 2019)

1. Is there a way to trigger the replay action and automagically play the replay scene? I have a 4 way xkeys stick on my camera that I use to switch cam1 and cam 2. With the current 2 keys to press, I can only set replay for 1 camera.
2. Seems I saw someplace to make donations?


----------



## euristico (Mar 19, 2019)

Nuthinfancy said:


> 1. Is there a way to trigger the replay action and automagically play the replay scene? I have a 4 way xkeys stick on my camera that I use to switch cam1 and cam 2. With the current 2 keys to press, I can only set replay for 1 camera.
> 2. Seems I saw someplace to make donations?


yes you can use same keypress to save and switch the scene, but use a stiger to give some seconds to computer work


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Mar 19, 2019)

euristico said:


> yes you can use same keypress to save and switch the scene, but use a stiger to give some seconds to computer work


Where/how do I do that? Use next scene in replay source? Assign say "F12" to both the replay source and replay scene?
How do I get stinger to play just for this operation? My 2nd cam is on the finish line of dirt track. If I use stinger for normal switching of cams, cars will be past the finish line before the stinger is done.


----------



## euristico (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Exeldro (Mar 20, 2019)

@Nuthinfancy the replay filter captures the video and audio to show in the replay source. If you want to play the replay direct, just set the same hotkey for loading the replay and switching to the replay scene.
Donations can be made via https://www.paypal.me/exeldro


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Mar 20, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @Nuthinfancy the replay filter captures the video and audio to show in the replay source. If you want to play the replay direct, just set the same hotkey for loading the replay and switching to the replay scene.
> Donations can be made via https://www.paypal.me/exeldro


The switching works perfect.
Still stuck on the replay filter. Do I need to add it to the ReplayInput that I've already setup? Seems to work without it. Sorry, I'm an old guy


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 20, 2019)

@Nuthinfancy Normally you don't have to do anything with replay filters yourself. As soon as you configure a replay source/input it will add the needed replay filters.


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Mar 20, 2019)

Maybe this is a feature request? instead of delay before the replay-play a stinger video? I don't think there is anyway to target a stinger transition to just one scene change?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 20, 2019)

@Nuthinfancy You can set a stinger transition to just 1 scene by right click on scene -> transition override


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Mar 20, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## pingv2 (Mar 28, 2019)

The plugin works great, but for some reason when I have OBS Studio open with a scene active that has the plugin on it, and I try to exit OBS, it crashes instead. This also happens when I try to switch profiles. I think something is crashing when OBS tries to unload the source with the plugin on it


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 29, 2019)

@pingv2 can you get me a crash log?


----------



## pingv2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @pingv2 can you get me a crash log?


I will inbox you


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Mar 31, 2019)

Last night I was having an issue where I would hit the hot key, the transition would play, the replay screen appeared-with replay text but no video. It didn't happen all the time. Mostly when it wasn't used for a long time- almost like it was in a sleep mode


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello there,

I starded using the plugin with a RTSP server video source (VLC Video Source and OBS Media Source). When switching scene and watching the replay in OBS it works very nice and clear, but when I save the replay, the video file is slow speed and the audio has a lot of sound interfrences (like robotic voice). If I select the Lossless option, the saved replay file has no sound and the video sometimes is slow speed and sometimes is normal speed. Does anyone had similar issue? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 4, 2019)

Started using the plugin yesterday - great functionality - but when I use Next Scene feature OBS stalls (I use 23.0.2 version)

Is there a possibility to see the text (showing index, duration, progress, etc.) just in the preview window but after switching NOT in the live window?


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 4, 2019)

Furthermore would assume the plugin to store replays to disk using parameters set for recording and if these are not set using those for streaming (just if lossless is not selected)
Please provide donation link


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 4, 2019)

@Andreas Kronlachner Can you describe how it stalls for you? Is the Next scene the same as the current scene?
The text can be shown in any scene you want. If you want it in multiple scenes, copy the text source as reference to other scenes.
donations: https://www.paypal.me/exeldro 

@XxX SLY SKILLER XxX I still have not found a way of saving that works for every situation. A workaround can be to play the replay and use the replay buffer or recording of obs to save it to disk.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks @Exeldro! Yes - the next scene is the same as the current scene.

I know that the text can be shown in any scene. My point is that I would use the Studio mode and do preparation of the replay clip in the Preview (left window) - where the text of course is of big use to pick the right replay clip and trim it accordingly but then, when this is finally done and I put it live with a e.g. Stinger, the text should disappear.

I do live streaming of billiards events and what you do normally after a rack is finished is to pick the best 2-3 shots of the last rack - pack it together and show it during the balls get re-racked for the next game. Hope I made clear what was meant.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 5, 2019)

@Andreas Kronlachner If the next scene should be the same scene, you should leave the next scene setting empty and it will stay on the same scene.

For the text I use a separate scene and projector or multiview if I don't want to show it on the stream.
Or you could set the same hotkey for hiding the text as for switching the scene live.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks @Exeldro ! I will check that and also great tip with using same hotkey for text hide with Replay transition to Live.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 6, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

extra checks on source and next scene



> extra checks on source and next scene



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 6, 2019)

@Exeldro : Found another OBS Stall using your Plugin when switching between two Scenes where different Video Inputs are used and one is used as Video source for replay. Saw no issue when I was waiting the configured amount of time in Duration Setting of your plugin


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 6, 2019)

@Andreas Kronlachner can you try if having a projector or multiview open with the source you are trying to capture helps? This will make sure the source you are capturing the replay from is rendered.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 7, 2019)

@Exeldro : Played around for a few hours with your great plugin and found following topics:
Used Laptop DELL Inspirion 7577, 16GB RAM, Nvidia 1050Ti, OnBoard WebCam, additional Logitech CS920 and SONY CX900e hooked on via Magewell USB Capture HDMI. Furthermore attached Elgato Streamdeck (want to use this for handling Slomo with your plugin)

So Outcome was: After using proposed Multiview (thanks for the tip) I was finally able to run all 3 cams in parallel with slomo preview - great!

* found that with 1920p 50fps 16 GB RAM consumption with 3 parallel replay Scenes allows for 6 replays a' 5 seconds
* found that lossless saving of 3 parallel replays (3 different filenames of course) for 5 seconds replay crashes OBS
* found that not lossless saving just works for 2 replay Scenes and not more (3rd file simply gets not written to disk (SSD 128GB)
* tried various combinations with scene switching but had always the issue that when I fill "Next Scene" and then show the Replay Scene live, OBS stalls short afterwards - any idea for solution of automatic Scene switching here?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 7, 2019)

@Andreas Kronlachner your setup looks very much like how I use my plugin. 3 cameras on 1 laptop with replay for all cameras triggered by a streamdeck.
I know there are issues with saving I just have not been able to solve them. Do you save all 3 replays at the same moment? By using 1 hotkey to trigger all 3?
Does OBS stall during showing the replay or does it stall after switching to the "next scene"? Can you provide me a log of a session with the stall issue?


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 7, 2019)

@Exeldro : Added some Logs now - not sure if you can find sth. in there


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 7, 2019)

@Exeldro: Saw also Advanced Scene Switcher Plugin - hope this ev. can solve the issue meanwhile - but would not be the preferred solution. HAve you experienced also same issues with automatic Scene switching after replay is ended?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 7, 2019)

@Andreas Kronlachner in the logs I notice you switch from 'Replay Table Scene' to 'Replay Table Scene' why do you switch to already showing scene?
For me it works with the next scene option. For the next scene I use the scene with the live view of the camera in the replay. In your case in 'ReplayInputTotale' I would put 'Totale' as next scene.

BTW You didn't have to change the scene names from german to english. I'm from the netherlands and I can read german.
If you wan't faster contact you can contact me on the OBS discord server or send me a private message for other contact methods.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 8, 2019)

@Exeldro what OBS Version do you use - I read there are issues with new 23.x versions......


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 9, 2019)

@Exeldro - Attached further log files. Now I think I totally broke your Plugin. it isn't working in the simplest of all Settings....


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 9, 2019)

@Andreas Kronlachner I use version 23.1, that should not be the problem.
Is your multiview on in these tests?
In your logfiles the plugins seems to be loaded correctly.
Did you check your hotkey settings are still correct?


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 9, 2019)

@Exeldro Yes I did have multiview on and Shortcuts were set but triggered with Elgato Streamdeck.

What Settings are you using when Recording Multi Cam Replay?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 9, 2019)

I have same hotkey set for "Load replay" for all my cameras. I have the replays connected to the camera sources, not the scenes, to get the replay without (score) overlays and with audio.
Each replay has a scene to show the last loaded replay. each of these scenes has a hotkey to switch to them. The hotkey on my elgato streamdeck are at the relative same position as in the scenes in the multiview.
In the multiview I have the replay of each camera underneath the live view of the camera.
I have 1 hotkey to start playing all 3 cameras at the same time so I can switch cameras during the playing of the replay. I keep all 3 replays at the same speed to be able to switch between the replays without them getting out of sync.
I don't record my replays to disk.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 9, 2019)

@Exeldro I also have same hotkey for "Load replay" for all 3 cameras and have also the replays connected to the camera sources - currently without audio. I wonder if eventually different original frame rates from the cams cause issues as I have set output to 1080 50fps (Wecam just having max 30fps, 920 Logitech also max 30fps at 1080, Sony 50fps at 1080) - What cameras do you use?

In general, what I would like to achieve is as follows:

Before I show the recorded replay(s) live, I would like to see it in preview to ensure all is fine and not trim is needed. I saw this is possible with your solution.

Furthermore I would like to record at least 2 different replay compositions:
1. Last replay of course (replay of great shots which just happened)
2. At least last 4 replays (for best/deciding shots during the last frame/rack - idea is to show them during balls get re-racked)

I also would like to save those replays on disk

If there is any hint you can give me on this setup, that would be of tremendous help. Especially when it comes to the transitions at the end of the replays. Transition by the way is planned to be executed with a stinger.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 10, 2019)

@Exeldro Please check plugin behaviour with Studio Mode. Replay Scene in Preview does not Replay e.g. Also sometimes 2 replays are triggered when replay is loaded


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 10, 2019)

@Andreas Kronlachner for the stinger transitions I use the transition matrix plugin.
I will do tests in Studio mode, but it can take a while because I have a busy week.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 10, 2019)

@Exeldro Me too. Very busy. Can just perform further testing during the night. Made progress yesterday night by going down from 50p to 25p. Having now hooked on 2 SONY CX900e cams with Magewell HDMI USB 3.0 Capture 2.0 and also using built in WebCam of the DELL Inspirion Laptop.

Total of 10 Scenes, 4 of them Replay Scenes, 2 of them "Single Replay", 2 of them "Multi Replay" with last 4 replays (all 5 sec). Have choosen setting to loop their plays and included text with your label features - show all of them in Multiview 8 scenes - and now the very good news: THEY ALL PLAY IN VERY GOOD SYNC - but had also to change camera settings accordingly and configure capture cards properly.

Now working out scene transitions with matrix plugin - improvements step by step - Greetings from Austria
Andreas


----------



## asicisa (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi! First of all many congrats for this plugin... Amazing!!
I have a crash when i select the "Next scene",at the end of the replay i have a freeze that force closed OBS. 
Can you help me?

Thank You!


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 10, 2019)

@asicisa Can you provide me a log of a session with the crash/freeze? Can you try without studio mode?

@Andreas Kronlachner Studio mode does seem to give some bugs combined with this plugin. I will try and fix them. For now I hope you can try the plugin without studio mode.


----------



## asicisa (Apr 10, 2019)

Without studio mode it works!! Thanks!


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Apr 10, 2019)

@Exeldro:  My next project (where I intend to use replay) is scheduled for begin of May so no hurry - for the time being I will continue working on fixing my transitions


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 11, 2019)

With studio mode it works if you switch duplicate scenes off.


----------



## pehmonippe (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi *Exeldro*,

Thanks for amazing plugin. It does not simplify replays in my sports broadcasts, buts adds a new dimension to them. 

I successfully installed the plugin and got it nicely working with my Lenovo P51 laptop's integrated webcam. However, when I connect my Panasonic video camera via Blackmagic design Ultra Studio Mini Recorder I cannot get it working properly. With identical setup as with integrated webcam, I can only load source using the property dialog with still image (I assume it is single frame). Looks like it does not support async filter. Do you have any idea what's going on?

An idea came to my mind when writing this, would it work, if I use (cam only) scene instead of source as replay source?

My hardware has I7 CPU with 64 GB Ram and 4 GB Nvidia GPU. From task manager's perspective I am not reaching any resource limits and otherwise my camera setup works correctly.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 11, 2019)

@pehmonippe Decklink has his own source type and does not use the video capture device source. I have no experience with that and no way of testing it. Is your source active when you load the replay? You can try and remove the async filter and put a non async filter with exactly the same name on it. Capturing the scene instead of the source might also work, it will give you a non async filter on the scene and no audio in the replay.


----------



## pehmonippe (Apr 11, 2019)

@Exeldro, thanks for prompt reply. Fair enough, that's what I expected. Replay without audio is not an issue for me, I can live with that.
Anyway, I'll test your suggestion and the workaround later today.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## pehmonippe (Apr 12, 2019)

@Exeldro, got it working with workaround. Kept testing on and off for few hours without issues. The only problem I encountered was creating new scene collection from scratch. I had a collection with replays enabled while selecting new and each time Obs crashed. I had to exit Obs, remove the plugin to create a new collection and re-install the plug-in to get it done. Then again things were fine.

I'm now very happy with the functionality - replays from different camera angles! Event most commercial counterparts do not have this out of the box. Excellent!


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 21, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix deadlock in switching to next scene



> fix deadlock in switching to next scene in studio mode with duplicate scene on



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## HCVoiron (Apr 23, 2019)

pehmonippe said:


> @Exeldro, got it working with workaround. Kept testing on and off for few hours without issues. The only problem I encountered was creating new scene collection from scratch. I had a collection with replays enabled while selecting new and each time Obs crashed. I had to exit Obs, remove the plugin to create a new collection and re-install the plug-in to get it done. Then again things were fine.
> 
> I'm now very happy with the functionality - replays from different camera angles! Event most commercial counterparts do not have this out of the box. Excellent!


Hi,
You have several cameras, and so do I... i can't figure out how to have multi cam replays, most probably because i don't get how to deal with the hotkeys... Can you give a short explanation on how you did it ?

Regards
Stephane


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Apr 24, 2019)

This is what works for me.Make a replay "scene" for each of your cams. Put your replay input in there.


I just want the replay to play once and then switch back to my main cam.


You switch to the scene here


You load the replay here


FWIW, I use an xkeys stick mounted to my main cam tripod arm to switch cameras and trigger the replays


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 24, 2019)

Here is my setup:

Live scene camera 1
Score overlay scene
video capture device 1
Hotkey Show 'Score overlay scene': F10
Hotkey Hide 'Score overlay scene': F10

Live scene camera 2
Score overlay scene
Video capture device 2
Hotkey Show 'Score overlay scene': F10
Hotkey Hide 'Score overlay scene': F10

Live scene camera 3
Score overlay scene
Video capture device 3
Hotkey Show 'Score overlay scene': F10
Hotkey Hide 'Score overlay scene': F10

Score overlay scene
Browser

Replay scene camera 1
Replay overlay scene
Replay input 1
Video source: video capture device 1
Capture internal frames: ✓
Duration (ms): 5000
Maximum replays: 1
Visibility Action: Continue
End Action: Loop single
Text source: Text (GDI+) replay 1
Text Format:
FPS: %FPS%
SPEED: %SPEED%
PROGRESS: %PROGRESS%
DURATION: %DURATION%
TIME: %TIME%
Progress crop source: Color Source replay 1
Hotkey Load replay: F12


Replay scene camera 2
Replay overlay
Replay input 2
Same as Replay input 1

Replay scene camera 3
Replay overlay
Replay input 3
Same as Replay input 1

Replay info scene
Text (GDI+) replay 1
Color Source replay 1
Text (GDI+) replay 2
Color Source replay 2
Text (GDI+) replay 3
Color Source replay 3

Replay overlay scene
Image

During a game I switch between the live camera scenes to get the best view of the action. For the switching I use the multiview with the option "Click to switch between scenes" on. As soon as something interesting happend I press F12 which loads the 3 replays.
I watch all 3 replays playing synchronous in a loop on my multiview to see which camera has the best view for a replay.
As soon as there is a dull moment I switch to the replay scene with the best view. During the playing of the replay I can switch camera angle by switching to a different replay scene.

If I want stinger transitions for my replays I use OBS Transition Matrix to set the transitions only switching from a live scene to a replay scene.


----------



## HCVoiron (Apr 24, 2019)

All right both of you, great answers !!! :D 
And the replays are now working perfectly !!! it'll be a great leap forward !!!
I know it's very bad to shout, but... THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!! :D


----------



## HCVoiron (Apr 27, 2019)

I can handle my three cams with independant replays (and the transition matrix is Great, by the way...). Still i have an issue... I have now and then crashes when exiting OBS (that i don't have when  i remove the replay plugin), but this is not the real problem even though it may help to find out my main problem. Every time i quit my windows session, or when i restart my computer, the replay stops working :
when i hit the load key, i can see briefly a frame in the multiview, then nothing else. The replay shows nothing and the saved file (.flv) is 423 octet large.
If i delete the source and rebuild it, it works again until i leave the session...
My replay scenes are pretty simply built : just the replay as a source, no overlay.

I have the F12 hotkey to load every replay (left, central and right cam), F12 also to save every replay. I use the Keypad "5" (for example) to swith to the "central" scene and restart the replay.

Is there a way to help to track down this problem ?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 27, 2019)

@HCVoiron when it stopped working can you try and change the replay duration and see if that fixes it?


----------



## HCVoiron (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks for your answer : I tried to change from 5000ms to 4000ms and after this, the loading and playing was ok. After setting it back to 5000ms again, it keeps working. I guess i'll fix the problem this way next time :)


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 27, 2019)

Good, then I know what the problem is. I will try and fix it in the next version.


----------



## HCVoiron (Apr 27, 2019)

You may have heard that before, but, it doesn't hurt to say it again... you're doing a very great job !!! :D
Thank you for the time you're spending....


----------



## EliTheIceMan (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you for this amazing plugin.  Is it possible to be recording/buffering a replay while another is being played back, both using the same source?  I have tried two different methods.  Firstly, simply using a max replays of 2.  I was hoping that the buffer was continuous and that load pulled a snapshot of it.  Load>Last>Load>Last but it appears the second replay only starts when the first finished playing.
Second method was then to add two separate replay inputs, both with the same source and a max replays of 1, and try alternating between them.  I was using show/hide to switch them out.  (Maybe if they were in separate scenes instead?)  Hoping that one would record while the other played but I got the exact same behavior as method one.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 28, 2019)

@EliTheIceMan Sorry I don't fully understand your use case. You want to load a new replay while the previous one is saving? That should work even with max replays set to 1.


----------



## EliTheIceMan (Apr 29, 2019)

Not saving/exporting but playing back.  (I was using the last command because my replay and live view were in different scenes.)  I did more experimenting and found that the answer seems to simply lie in that replay doesn't buffer a source if the source is not active in the current scene (even if replay is in a different scene).  What does "capture internal frames" do?  That sounds like it may be what I'm looking for but enabling this option crashes OBS every time.  I do believe I found an alternate solution by putting the replay on top of the live view and hiding the replay when needed.  That way, when the replay is playing, it can still record the live which is under it.  (Hiding it also stops the buffering.)
My source is an rtsp stream from an IP cam but I've been testing with a webcam.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 29, 2019)

"capture internal frames" is for when you have a source that has more FPS than you output and want to do a slow motion replay.
This tries to get extra frames out of the inner workings of the source.
If you can't record anything that is not rendered, you can make it render by using a projector of that scene or the multiview.


----------



## HCVoiron (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm streaming live sport events, and here, in France, streaming my sport just begin to be popular. So more and more people are trying and ask me how to do things with OBS and some plugins... : One of them is trying to set OBS up on his Mac. For the basics, there is no problem, but what if he wants to have replays like you've done with windows-based Computers ? i guess it's much more complicated than just recompile ? ;)


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 30, 2019)

@HCVoiron theoraticly it should be just a recompile. But I don't have a mac to try it on.


----------



## stupID (May 5, 2019)

HCVoiron said:


> I'm streaming live sport events, and here, in France, streaming my sport just begin to be popular. So more and more people are trying and ask me how to do things with OBS and some plugins... : One of them is trying to set OBS up on his Mac. For the basics, there is no problem, but what if he wants to have replays like you've done with windows-based Computers ? i guess it's much more complicated than just recompile ? ;)


@HCVoiron Have you been able to get it to work on Mac?


----------



## HCVoiron (May 6, 2019)

No, i don't have mac at home, nor at work. I have questionned around here, but have no answer so far.. 
i'll let you know.


----------



## J Gerstel (May 9, 2019)

OBS 23.1 crashes when I tick the box - capture internal frames using video capture device.  Version 1.3.6, trace:
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2019-05-09, 12:26:56
Fault address: 7FFCD558369E (c:\program files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\w32-pthreads.dll)
libobs version: 23.1.0 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 16299 (revision: 1029; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6300U CPU @ 2.40GHz


Thread 1DCC (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000F12ABFF260 00007FFCD558369E 000002EB9945E880 00008E7C53CD89B0 0000000000000000 000002EB99088AC0 w32-pthreads.dll!pthread_mutex_lock+0x5e
000000F12ABFF340 00007FFCBA6CB241 000002EBA0B20160 000002EB996B4F60 000002EB996B4F60 00007FFCAA3C829B replay-source.dll!replay_filter_video+0xf1
000000F12ABFF3D0 00007FFCAA3FB622 000002EB99667AC0 000000F12ABFF680 000002EB99667AC0 000000003F800000 obs.dll!filter_async_video+0x62
000000F12ABFF400 00007FFCAA402683 0000000000000000 000000003F800000 00008E7C4DD7A8B0 0000000000000001 obs.dll!obs_source_update_async_video+0x33
000000F12ABFF430 00007FFCAA4027EC 0000000000000000 000002EB997EA060 000002EB9FF7D4C0 000000000000021D obs.dll!obs_source_video_render+0x7c
000000F12ABFF460 00007FFCAA42FBED 000002EB9FDD9C20 000000F12ABFF680 000002EB9FF7D4C0 0000000000000001 obs.dll!scene_video_render+0x24d
000000F12ABFF550 00007FFCAA402892 0000000000000040 0000000000000000 0000000000000040 000002EB994046A0 obs.dll!obs_source_video_render+0x122
000000F12ABFF580 00007FFCAA408166 00008E7C4DD7A8B0 0000000000000001 000002EB9FDD9C20 0000000000000000 obs.dll!obs_transition_video_render+0x4d6
000000F12ABFF7A0 00007FFCAA402892 000002EB991712A8 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 obs.dll!obs_source_video_render+0x122
000000F12ABFF7D0 00007FFCAA42F640 000002EB991712A8 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000002EB991712A8 obs.dll!obs_view_render+0x50
000000F12ABFF800 00007FFCAA43AD5D 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 000002EB991712A8 0000000000000000 obs.dll!render_video+0x10d
000000F12ABFF850 00007FFCAA439E4C 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 00008E7C4DD7A800 0000000000BB4E00 obs.dll!output_frame+0x9c
000000F12ABFF9A0 00007FFCAA439914 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.dll!obs_graphics_thread+0x204
000000F12ABFFA60 00007FFCD558753A 00000000B2040000 000002EB993EC560 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 w32-pthreads.dll!ptw32_threadStart+0x8a
000000F12ABFFAF0 00007FFCDB4DFA95 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ucrtbase.dll!0x7ffcdb4dfa95
000000F12ABFFB20 00007FFCDE003574 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ffcde003574
000000F12ABFFB50 00007FFCDEEACB81 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffcdeeacb81

Thread 24B4
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000F1299EC298 00007FFCDB629164 0000000000000000 000002EB96423C70 000002EB9643A0D0 00007FF7C720A900 win32u.dll!0x7ffcdb629164
000000F1299EC2A0 00007FFCDC521B2D 000002EB9643A0D0 000002EB00000003 0000000000000000 000002EB96423D68 user32.dll!0x7ffcdc521b2d
000000F1299EC2E0 00007FFC96487C01 00007FF7C720A900 0000000000000000 000002EB963FE400 000002EB99089C00 qt5core.dll!0x7ffc96487c01
000000F1299EF460 00007FFCB0A2AA69 0000000000000000 0000000000000014 000002EB96411650 000002EB96411650 qwindows.dll!0x7ffcb0a2aa69
000000F1299EF490 00007FFC96437442 000002EB96410360 0000000000000000 000000F1299EF990 00007FFC96537F98 qt5core.dll!0x7ffc96437442
000000F1299EF510 00007FFC9643AB3A 00007FF7C72B24EA 0000000000000000 000000F1299EF990 000002EB9641E900 qt5core.dll!0x7ffc9643ab3a
000000F1299EF580 00007FF7C704334C 0000000000000000 000002EB96418B90 000002EB00000000 000002EB9641A750 obs64.exe!run_program+0x75c
000000F1299EF890 00007FF7C70459A0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!main+0x670
000000F1299EFA60 00007FF7C71B54E4 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!WinMain+0x154
000000F1299EFAF0 00007FF7C71B45C2 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main_seh+0x106
000000F1299EFB30 00007FFCDE003574 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ffcde003574
000000F1299EFB60 00007FFCDEEACB81 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffcdeeacb81


----------



## J Gerstel (May 10, 2019)

Hi, I also tested on other PC with Xeon cpu and nvidia gtx980ti and exact the same issue, crashes when ticking that internal frames box. I really would like this to work to get better slow motion quality. Tested on Video Capture, Media Source, Media source with rtsp from camera, all the same: crash on internal frames.


----------



## Exeldro (May 10, 2019)

@J Gerstel sorry at the moment I can not look into the issue. I will check it Sunday at the earliest.


----------



## Exeldro (May 13, 2019)

I found the problem with the capturing of internal frames. Working on a solution.


----------



## J Gerstel (May 13, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> I found the problem with the capturing of internal frames. Working on a solution.


Thanks :-)


----------



## Exeldro (May 13, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

add video capture device with replay buffer source



> replace your "video capture device" sources with "video capture device with replay buffer" sources to get all frames of the source.
> 
> also fixes the capture internal sources for 23.1



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## J Gerstel (May 14, 2019)

Thanks a lot :-). Issue is fixed, confirmed from my side.


----------



## codedge (May 14, 2019)

Hi!

Would like to get a hang of this plugin, but I keep on getting this error in the logs when I run OBS.

22:45:23.680: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.31.0']
22:45:23.684: NVENC supported
22:45:23.767: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll': The specified procedure could not be found.
22:45:23.767:  (127)
22:45:23.767: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll' not loaded

I placed the two files in the proper folder (C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit) but to no avail. Let me know what workaround can be done. Would really love to use this for our live services. Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (May 14, 2019)

@codedge is that with version 23.1 of obs and version 1.4.0 of the plugin?


----------



## Exeldro (May 15, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix crash when not finding video source



> fix crash when not finding video source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## codedge (May 15, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @codedge is that with version 23.1 of obs and version 1.4.0 of the plugin?


Using OBS 21.1.0 will try to update to 23.0 to see if issue persists. Will update


----------



## AmeyNhavelkar (May 20, 2019)

Replay Input not showing in sources. I am new to OBS so dont know how to enable the plugin. can anyone show how to install the plugin ?


----------



## J Gerstel (May 20, 2019)

AmeyNhavelkar said:


> Replay Input not showing in sources. I am new to OBS so dont know how to enable the plugin. can anyone show how to install the plugin ?
> 
> View attachment 45395


Download the plugin, this contains a zip file. Unzip this in some folder. Then copy the files from that folder to C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit or wherever you have installed your OBS. Hope this helps :-)


----------



## Exeldro (May 20, 2019)

@AmeyNhavelkar If the mentioned above by @J Gerstel does not work. For version 1.4.1 of the plugin you need version 23.1 of obs.
Or check if your log file contains replay-source.dll


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (May 30, 2019)

I was wondering... Would it be possible to modify the plugin to make a "record source"??  I mean, to use the plugin as an OBS multicorder.


----------



## HCVoiron (May 30, 2019)

Hi, I've used (and abused of :D) the replay plugin this week-end. We've had a championship and had broadcasted 11 games... Replays were fine, and greatly appreciated by all the viewers !
Besides this, i've had 4 OBS crashes, and it was when pressing the "load replay" key (F12 in my case). It wasn't too bad, because i've just restart OBS and the streaming, but it can maybe be fixed ?
All the log files end with "
16:11:22.149: ---------------------------------
16:11:22.149: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'aac'] bitrate: 128, channels: 0, channel_layout: 0
16:11:22.149: 
16:11:22.149: warning: Too many bits 1365.333333 > 0 per frame requested, clamping to max
16:11:22.150: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'aac'] Failed to open AAC codec: Cannot allocate memory
"
I attach one of the log files (other are available ;)
Regards and thanks again for the REAAAAALLLY great job ! :)


----------



## Exeldro (May 30, 2019)

@XxX SLY SKILLER XxX a plugin to record a source is possible yes.
@HCVoiron the crashes you had were because of a memory leak. I'm trying to find it, but no luck so far.


----------



## HCVoiron (May 30, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @HCVoiron the crashes you had were because of a memory leak. I'm trying to find it, but no luck so far.


Ok, if i quit and restart OBS after every game, it should be a valid workaround until the problem is solved i guess. 
Do you need other log files or the one given is enough ?


----------



## Exeldro (May 30, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix memleak



> fix memleak in retrieving audio of replays



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## dungi (May 31, 2019)

Thx for fixing the memory leak :) I got this problem too last week - I will try again and see if it's fixed for me too


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Jun 7, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @XxX SLY SKILLER XxX a plugin to record a source is possible yes.



I am not gonna lie sir, the ability to record multiple scenes at once in OBS is a feature in high demand by many people in this forum.

I have no idea about programming but I know it's hard and stressful work. So I won't even dare suggest you do it. Just if you feel like doing it someday, it would be a huge gift for the whole community and we would be deeply grateful to you.

In any case, this plugin is already a jewel. Thanks a lot.


----------



## higor (Jun 8, 2019)

Gostaria que o buffer replay salvasse apenas os minutos, tipo quando vc coloca no recurso para salvar 10 minutos e eu salvo o replay com 5 minutos de jogo, ele cria o arquivo de vídeo dos 5 minutos e depois sai como se fosse o buffer do zerado e salvar a partir de onde foi o ultimo salvamento, e não salvasse mais o salvamento anterior com o atual até os 10 minutos, não sei se como é a minha ideia


----------



## HCVoiron (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello,

From the 1.3.6 on, my replays are not saved on the HD anymore. Here's the thing : The game is on, and i have the same hotkey to save and load replays for my three cameras : F12 (i haven't tried to change it.. it just crossed my mind now).

When I press F12, things seems to be OK as i can replay independently my three cam, the right time of replay, the right speed. But when i look at the replay directories (one for each camera), they are all empty. I've tried to re-enter the directory, but it didn't change anything.

The last time it worked was May the 4th (no Star War joke ;) ). This i why i guess it stopped working with the 1.4.x versions (i've downloaded the 1.3.6 the 2019/04/23 and the 1.4.0 the 2019/05/14

I doesn't keep the instant replay from working, but it prevent reviewing past replays...
Is there anything I can do to help troubleshoot this ?

Best regards


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 11, 2019)

@HCVoiron is there an error in the log? Does OBS have the rights to write in the directory? Is your Filename Formatting not empty?
@higor Sorry, I don't understand your post I tried google translate to read it, but it does not make sense to me.


----------



## edoroom (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi,
First of all thanks for that great plugin!
Hopefully can get some help as I'm trying to figure out how to set it up proprely but just cant get it going well..
Tommorow I'm doing a tennis game stream with friends..
The idea is to have your plugin on 2 different scenes..
One which would call "Challange" Plugin,Which means when the player call "Challange" the guy that outside who control the stream would press (We have elgato stream dock) the button to switch to challange scene there the last 20 sec of the play will wait for the players to come to the laptop and start control the video forward/backward/slowmotion till they see if the ball was "out" or "in" and then when they finish we get back to "stream" scene..

And the other one is "Nice point" scene where it would show the last 5 sec of the stream,Let's say a player doing a nice point then right after the guy outside would change to "stream" scene which would play the last 5 sec in slow motion and then return back to "stream scene"
all looks pretty fine,I tried to setup it up as you explained in your youtube video however what I cant understand is..Why it cant load the reply automatcally and we need someone to press the button to "load reply" instead of just playig it when the scene changing to the "challange" or "nice point" (in my case)


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 11, 2019)

@edoroom have you tried setting the same key for switching to the challenge scene as for loading the challenge replay?
I can make an extra option to load a replay on the replay becoming visible.


----------



## edoroom (Jun 11, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @edoroom have you tried setting the same key for switching to the challenge scene as for loading the challenge replay?
> I can make an extra option to load a replay on the replay becoming visible.


Yeah that should be awsome, 
So Solution for now should be that when the guy outside preas to change scene it should also press the hotkey for load replay right? 
When its getting back to "stream scene" 
it would automatcally clear also the replay from memory as I wont need it anymore or I should. make it also as hotkey?


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 11, 2019)

If you have enough memory to keep 1 replay in memory I would not bother clearing the replay, just set maximum replays to 1 so no more are kept in memory.


----------



## AlvaroVS (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello @Exeldro. I tryed to use the plugin but always my obs crashed for to much resources used.

Have i7 7700K and 16 ram.

Actually I try to save 1 replay or 2. Can you help?

Thanks!


----------



## HCVoiron (Jun 13, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @HCVoiron is there an error in the log? Does OBS have the rights to write in the directory? Is your Filename Formatting not empty?
> Hi, no, there's no error in the log file, There is actually no trace of instant replay at all, as if there was no action at all. I've tried to change the hotkeys for the saving : the logs states that the keys have been changed, but that's all, When I press F12 for the loading, nothing shows, and  neither does F11 for the saving.
> The filename format if the default one : %CCYY-%MM-%DD %hh.%mm.%ss (which is good enough for me...)
> The directories used are  the one used by my windows session, and were ok with the 1.3.6 version.
> ...


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 18, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

added some logging



> added some logging
> updated dshow replay source for obs 23.2



Read the rest of this update entry...

example of the logging:
06:43:32.226: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput 2'] updated filter for 'Media Source'
06:43:32.226: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput 2'] connected to 'Media Source'
06:43:35.854: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] connected to dshow 'Video Capture Device'

06:44:33.474: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Load replay pressed
06:44:33.474: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] replay added of 4.97 seconds
06:44:46.550: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] audio triggered
06:44:46.550: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] replay added of 4.97 seconds


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 18, 2019)

@AlvaroVS how many seconds is the replay you want to capture and in what resolution?
@HCVoiron can you test with the new version if it logs 'start saving'


----------



## HCVoiron (Jun 18, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @HCVoiron can you test with the new version if it logs 'start saving'


I've just re-plugged my computer (after a great final tournament this week-end 800km from home).. i'll try this as soon as i can :)


----------



## HCVoiron (Jun 23, 2019)

I've tried the plugin, but  i've lost the replay parameters. With the 1.4.2 i was able to set the hot keys, and so on... since i've copied the 1.4.3, the replay source disappeared from my scenes. But even if i re-create the replay source, in each scene, they don't appear anymore in the parameters... I've tried to put the 1.4.2 back, but it doesn't solve the problem.. i still don't see the replay parameters

OK, after some computer restart and remove/replace dll, the plugins 1.4.2 is there again... but as soon as i get the 1.4.3, the replay source is out... can't test with the 1.4.3


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 23, 2019)

@HCVoiron is your OBS on the latest version?


----------



## HCVoiron (Jun 23, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @HCVoiron is your OBS on the latest version?


Well, i missed the latest, and after upgrading, the replay is up and running...

So here's the log :
00:18:16.875: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] updated filter for 'Camera Centrale'
/* this was the setting of the right "save" directory */
00:18:16.875: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] connected to 'Camera Centrale'
00:18:26.197: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Load replay pressed
00:18:26.197: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] replay added of 5.00 seconds
00:18:26.251: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Save replay pressed
/* Seems to get the right demand - saving the file */
00:18:30.943: User switched to scene 'replay cam centrale'


00:22:01.842: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] updated filter for 'Camera Centrale'
/* changing the save directory to another disk and directory without specific rw properties (previously in the main users' directory) */
00:22:01.842: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] connected to 'Camera Centrale'
00:22:28.747: User switched to scene 'Camera Centrale'
00:22:32.789: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Load replay pressed
00:22:32.789: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] replay added of 5.00 seconds
00:22:32.842: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Save replay pressed
00:22:36.851: User switched to scene 'replay cam centrale'
00:22:44.470: User switched to scene 'Camera Centrale'

No files are saved in either case.

Regards


----------



## Ejay2287 (Jul 6, 2019)

@Exeldro I'm trying to save the replays but when i press the bind for save replay it shows up in the logs but doesn't save to the directory. I can't find it anywhere else on the pc either. The replay function itself work 100% and is amazing but it isn't saving the replays. I tried toggling lossless, changing directories,changing binded key. But nothing is working. 

Versions I'm on
OBS: 23.2.1
Replay Source: 1.4.3

18:12:46.537: ------------------------------------------------
18:12:46.543: [game-capture: 'CS:GO Game Capture'] attempting to hook process: csgo.exe
18:12:46.558: [game-capture: 'CS:GO Game Capture'] shared texture capture successful
18:12:46.624: DShow: Run failed (0x800705AA): Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service.
18:12:46.624:
18:12:56.230: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Load replay pressed
18:12:56.742: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] replay added of 5.00 seconds
18:13:01.041: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] first hotkey switched to replay 1/1
18:13:01.050: User switched to scene 'CSGO Replay'
18:13:01.475: [game-capture: 'CS:GO Game Capture'] capture stopped
18:13:04.963: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Save replay pressed
18:13:06.049: User switched to scene 'CSGO InGame'
18:13:06.059: [game-capture: 'CS:GO Game Capture'] attempting to hook process: csgo.exe
18:13:06.075: [game-capture: 'CS:GO Game Capture'] shared texture capture successful
18:13:11.656: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Save replay pressed

Here are my settings


----------



## HCVoiron (Jul 6, 2019)

Ejay2287 said:


> @Exeldro I'm trying to save the replays but when i press the bind for save replay it shows up in the logs but doesn't save to the directory. I can't find it anywhere else on the pc either. The replay function itself work 100% and is amazing but it isn't saving the replays. I tried toggling lossless, changing directories,changing binded key. But nothing is working.


I can't really say i'm happy that you encounter this problem, though i'm quite satisfied not to be the only one ;)
I'm currently rebuilding my OBS setup so i can try to see where the problem is, if ever it comes from my setup... The replays used to be saved, but are not anymore... I have done the same test with the hotkeys, changing the directories, etc.

So i'm rebuilding everything (except my win10), new user, new OBS install, i recreate my scenes/sources, and will try again when everything will be ok... The season will start again in september, but i'd like to solve the problem before :)

I don't know if it can help @Exeldro but what hardware are you using ? maybe a driver doing things wrong ?
I'm running
Asus Z270
Intel i5-7400k
16 Gb DDR4 Ram
Geforce Gtx 1050
DeckLink Mini Recorder x3
Win10 Pro (licensed of course)
SSD 500 Gb


----------



## J Gerstel (Jul 9, 2019)

Question about render time: using Stats view you can monitor your render time. When I have Replay Source disabled I can get 4 ms render time which is pretty good for my stream, but when adding and enabling Replay Source to a camera input, then Render times go up to 15 ms. If I want to have higher frame rates then this will result in dropped frames.  Is there a way to reduce render times?


----------



## asicisa (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi, I have two scenes with two different cam. Is it possible to replay camera 2 while camera 1 is live?


----------



## AlvaroVS (Jul 15, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @AlvaroVS how many seconds is the replay you want to capture and in what resolution?
> @HCVoiron can you test with the new version if it logs 'start saving'


Sorry for late @Exeldro. 720 in source, and 5 seconds.

Im trying actually with my second pc with a capturer of ElGato.


----------



## Tomek Jaromin (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi we get strange issue: 

When we start OBS on with configured ReplaySource for capture device and we load some replays - the relplay catch only one frame or does not play corectly. Then we change 2 times source for replays to other scene and back again to oryginal one and it starts working. We made 8h transmission with replays and it works greate except this issue on start.


----------



## nRec (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey guys,

@Exeldro, I can't be thankful enough for this plugin, great work. <3

I have the same issue with saving replays but since i'm not the only one, i guess it's ok.

Just here to ask if there is a difference (like in mem usage or in stability) between using multiple replayInput sources with 1 max replay each VS using a single replayInput source with multiple max replays.

Thank you very much !


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 25, 2019)

@nRec multiple replayInput sources will use more memory


----------



## SnaxBreak (Aug 25, 2019)

Wow, I did not realize adding TWO ReplayInputs would spike so much CPU usage in OBS. Which is a bummer because I want to do two different effects and since you can't have "profiles" to switch with just one ReplayInput, having two really eats CPU.

Is there any plans to have profiles possibly, or is that even possible? Thank you!


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 26, 2019)

@SnaxBreak What settings do you need profiles for? Can you explain your use case a further?


----------



## SnaxBreak (Aug 26, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @SnaxBreak What settings do you need profiles for? Can you explain your use case a further?



Hi there! I'm currently trying to use the plugin for "Freeze Frame" scenes. These freeze frame scenes are for memes like "To Be Continued" and "Be Right Back." In order for me to execute these I need two separate ReplayInputs. I've basically copied the settings from this reddit thread: https://reddit.app.link/jjE0nFXftZ

But by doing that the CPU usage goes from 3% to like 20+%.


----------



## SnaxBreak (Aug 28, 2019)

So I think I figured out the reason why the CPU spikes. If I select Video Source and select a "Scene" with all my graphical settings and NOT JUST the game (i.e. Display Capture/Game Capture, etc.) Then it'll use up a lot of CPU. Which is unfortunate because I would like to capture the scene I'm in with all the UI's etc.


----------



## nRec (Aug 29, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @nRec multiple replayInput sources will use more memory


Thanks.


----------



## JamieLee2k (Aug 30, 2019)

Does this still work as there is no window size to modify


----------



## frodaddy (Aug 31, 2019)

Hello,
Thanks for this great plugin. I suspect this is more like a feature request. I use the "sound trigger load replay" setting when streaming my golf simulator (trigger by the club hitting the ball). The replaying works like a charm.

I do not switch scenes in this setup it all runs from the same scene. I want to display text overlay on this replay video such as "Instant Replay". The issue I have is that the plugin updates the text source permanently and so this text sticks around even after the replay video has ended and closed itself. Could you not make it where the source text is wiped out once the reply video ends?


----------



## frodaddy (Aug 31, 2019)

Followup on my previous post.

I am using the sound trigger to kick off this replay plugin. I mentioned that one option was to have the source text cleared out each time the plugin is activated. An alternative method is if I can switch to a new scene when this sound trigger happens. I've read all of the docs and it seems only a hotkey can switch scenes.

How can I trigger a new scene just via the sound trigger happening? This would then let me use the "next scene" setting. Would it be possible to add a "starting scene" option or can I do something else to support this?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm creating a "starting scene" option. Still not working as I want, but will release a new version of the plugin if I do get it working good.


----------



## ddylard1987 (Sep 14, 2019)

HEY GUYS!!  Thanks Exeldro first of all. I was wonderingi have a mid range PC im already set up for streamings of consoles and PC games (until 2016). I clarify this because if i wanted to stream for example "Resident Evil 2 Remake" my PC would suffer both in CPU (i have fx 8350) and GPU (i have an old radeon HD6670 2gb). I also have 8 GB RAM . My biggest concern is perfomance used by this plugin. Does the plugin uses resources when not in use?
Does the pluguin uses much RAM?
What can i expect in terms of CPU and RAM usage?
THanks!!!


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 15, 2019)

@ddylard1987 the memory usage depends on the duration, resolution and amount of replays you want to keep in memory.
1 replay of 5 seconds of 1080p at 30 fps takes a bit more than 1GB of memory. But you also need the same amount of memory for the replay you are capturing.
CPU usage depends on the source you are capturing the replay from. Async sources like video capture device or media source don't need much because they output full frames for the plugin to store in memory. Other sources require rendering to get the frame to store in memory.
To make sure the plugin does not use up unnecessary resources you can set hotkeys to enable and disable the replay input.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 19, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

OBS version 24 and add load switch scene option



> OBS version 24 support
> add load switch scene option



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Niklas Sahlin (Sep 22, 2019)

Strange thing. My Windows10 become corrupted after the newest windows update and I got to re install everything.
After installing a fresh OBS Studio 24.0.1 with no old plugins etc, you Replay Source is not recogniced by OBS. I have put the two files in to OBS plugins but nothing shows when creating new scenes and sources.
What could I have missed?
Any tips?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 22, 2019)

@Niklas Sahlin does the plugin (replay-source.dll) show up in your log file (Help -> Log files)?


----------



## Niklas Sahlin (Sep 22, 2019)

@Exeldro Yes is does but it failing to load
20:28:25.039: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll': (null) (126)
20:28:25.039: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll' not loaded

And the files are located in just these places?
C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\replay-source.dll


----------



## Niklas Sahlin (Sep 22, 2019)

@Exeldro I try to use old replay-source 1.4.3 files, but I got the same fail message.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 23, 2019)

@Niklas Sahlin can you try if running as administrator fixes it?


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi @Exeldro,
I run last version 1.4.3 with OBS 0.23.1, almost good, some time not work.
But 1.5.0 with 0.24.x is nightmare, after add to scene ReplayInput, CPU run to 100%, GPU to 30%, SSD 60%.
It is difficult for me to say what caused this problem.


----------



## Niklas Sahlin (Sep 23, 2019)

@Exeldro Nope that did no different
This is realy strange

A freschly installd Windows10 and the newest 24.0.1 OBS seems not to recognice Replay 1.5.0
Am I missing something more to add exept this two files from the zip or should this work?


----------



## Niklas Sahlin (Sep 24, 2019)

I re-install 23.x.x OBS and 1.4.x Replay and after that I installed again over those versions OBS 24.0.1 and Replay 1.5.0 and now it works?
So something in OBS version 23.x.x is missing in 24.0.1 to get this plugin to work


----------



## Niklas Sahlin (Sep 24, 2019)

@Exeldro now it all seems to work as before, but not saving the replays to a specific folder, any tips?
Replay is working like a charm with hotkey num 5 for load and save
and when pressing num 2 it plays the Replay for 12 sec
But the Replay dont wont to be saved to folder.

No error in the log also?
22:51:43.707: User switched to scene 'INPUT CAM 3'
22:52:04.537: [replay_source: 'CAM3 ReplayInput'] Load replay pressed
22:52:04.537: [replay_source: 'CAM3 ReplayInput'] replay added of 11.95 seconds
22:52:04.540: [replay_source: 'CAM3 ReplayInput'] Save replay pressed

No memleaks noted

I've had tested with or without Lossless and tryied with or without Filename Formatting
Same result


----------



## Niklas Sahlin (Sep 25, 2019)

@Exeldro I have now installed "OBS Studio 21.1.2" over OBS 24.0.1 (not uninstall) adn then reinstall OBS 24.0.1 again.
Now the Replay is saving a copy in to a folder again.

So my conclusion is that OBS 24.0.1 is missing som files regarding what Replay is needed to be able to save it seft in to a folder.

I tryied with closer versions first like 23.x.x but that did not work.
I needed to go down to OBS 21.x.x to get it working again


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 26, 2019)

@Niklas Sahlin Thank you for dissecting the problem. I will try and reproduce it later this week.


----------



## Niklas Sahlin (Sep 26, 2019)

Tnx @Exeldro 
One thing I think should be done is a clean install instruction and the level is "install 4 dummies"
Just to minimize all questions regarding whats working or not, I dont meen how to use Replay, that should be up to each user to actuall put in the hours in to understand the application. This is more, If you done the istallation from point 1 to z you then have all the possibillity to succes!

It should be just adding two files in to obs-plugins but now is related into what version of OBS and is it a upgrade version etc.

This is a really good functionallity you built, but to complex and easy to fail if you dont are sure you start using it from a correct level of installation.

My goal is to use this when broadcasting soccer with 1 master CAM and 3-4 slave CAMs and it looks that you are pretty close to get this plugin to be just what I need.

I'll will send you some contributions when/if we are start using this product in LIVE-production.

If you whant me to test something, just come back to me.

Regards

Niklas


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Sep 27, 2019)

I found problem, it's encoder in replay source use x264, is possible to use choice other like QSV or NVENC ?
Because in high resolution 1080> and high fps like 50, CPU usage is very high, 4k25p CPU i5-7xxx kill CPU, without Replay Source CPU 14% usage, with 100%, 1080p25 <25% CPU.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 27, 2019)

@Tomasz Góral I could make more recording options, but that also implies I have to maintain and test al possible combinations.
I'm trying to find a way to use the recording settings configured in OBS itself, but have not yet have found a way.


----------



## BABY BOY FLOYD (Sep 29, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:
> 
> update replay filter instead of replacing it
> 
> ...


I have installed and placed in OBS studio file but cant seen to have it run. Replay source doesn't show as an option. please help


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 30, 2019)

@BABY BOY FLOYD What version of OBS and what version of this plugin are you using? Does replay-source.dll show up in your log file   (Help -> Log Files)?


----------



## JesperBon (Oct 3, 2019)

I love this plugin. I use it for slowmotion replays of events in icehockey matches, that I live stream. BUT I experience some problems with the pluing. I use the newest version of OBS and of the plugin (but the problem has excisted with all versions I have tried). Sometimes til plugin stops working. When I shift to the replay-scene it just shows a frozen image. This happens even if the pluging has been working perfect prior to this. Has anyone experienced the same and even better, does anyone have a solution to the problem?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 4, 2019)

@JesperBon Can you provide a log of that happening? Does it work again the next replay? Or what do you do to get it working again?


----------



## Wrecktify (Oct 5, 2019)

I've recently reinstalled WIndows and needed to reinstall all my plugins as a result. I placed the plugin in the usual folder, but I the scene does not appear in the list of options. Am I missing something here?


----------



## chivaverde (Oct 6, 2019)

HCVoiron said:


> I can't really say i'm happy that you encounter this problem, though i'm quite satisfied not to be the only one ;)
> I'm currently rebuilding my OBS setup so i can try to see where the problem is, if ever it comes from my setup... The replays used to be saved, but are not anymore... I have done the same test with the hotkeys, changing the directories, etc.
> 
> So i'm rebuilding everything (except my win10), new user, new OBS install, i recreate my scenes/sources, and will try again when everything will be ok... The season will start again in september, but i'd like to solve the problem before :)
> ...


I have the same problem. Dont save the replay or OBS crash. Could you solve it?


----------



## JesperBon (Oct 7, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @JesperBon Can you provide a log of that happening? Does it work again the next replay? Or what do you do to get it working again?


Hi @Exeldro. I will try to generate a report. Unfortunately it often happens while I am busy with my "one-mand show" and I just try to keep the game going. When the replay freezes I can't get i going again unless I set it up again (delete the source, add a new source etc).


----------



## ask_a_senior (Oct 19, 2019)

Well Hello! I'm running windows 7 laptop
Installed OBS Studio 24.0.3 (64bit Windows) version to C:\Program Files\0bs-studio\
1st scenario:
D/L and extracted Replay Source 1.5.0
Copied replay-source.dll and replay-source.pdb with admin rights to C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\
Starded up OBS Studio, checked the current log and I see:

LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll': The specified module could not be found.
Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll' not loaded

Shut down OBS,

2nd scenario
 created new directories in C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\
Copied replay-source.dll and replay-source.pdb with admin rights to C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\
Starded up OBS Studio, checked the current log and I see:

LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll': The specified module could not be found.
Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll' not loaded

Shut down OBS,

3rd scenario
D/L and extracted Replay Source 1.4.3
Copied replay-source.dll and replay-source.pdb with admin rights to C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\
Starded up OBS Studio, checked the current log and I see:

LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll': The specified module could not be found.
Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll' not loaded

Shut down OBS,

4th scenario
Copied replay-source.dll and replay-source.pdb with admin rights to C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\
Starded up OBS Studio, checked the current log and I see:

LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll': The specified module could not be found.
Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll' not loaded

Shut down OBS,

Any advise appreciated...

https://obsproject.com/logs/ZNV3klFTyaziyfHJ


----------



## manpreetsekhon (Oct 21, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Replay Source - (slow motion) replay async sources from memory
> 
> ...


sir i copyied these fils in obs plugin but replayinput sourse not show in my software. please fix my problem


----------



## BoomSoMuch (Nov 5, 2019)

Also getting this after a new install of OBS and the plugin (latest versions of both). It just isn't showing up in my new source options.

I have two instances of OBS on my PC. It is working on one and not the other and I can not figure out why.


----------



## BoomSoMuch (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi @Exeldro, I may have a lead on why it works on one of my OBS installs and not the other. The first was installed using the installer.exe file and has my data in the appdtat/roaming folders. The traditional install. For the second install I download the zip from githuband unzipped it so that I can run it portable. I am following these instructions. https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-and-obs-studio-portable-mode-on-windows.359/ 

Now, even when I run the second version normally, without having "--portable" to the command line I still get the error. Is it possible for some reason the plugin only works if OBS is installed with the Installer.exe? If so could you tweak it so it works for portable installations?


----------



## I3ordo (Nov 6, 2019)

I reckon using a portable version from the earlier builds and i had no problems about that.
Maybe it is because the way i sat the plugin, i have no problems as long as i dont try saving uncompressed or not. Oh i dont use replay's audio also...
a third tip, try targeting a scene instead of a direct souce and also have your replay shown in a separate scene , something other than your gaming scene.


----------



## ProblyStoned (Nov 7, 2019)

Is it possible to have this replay source read from any active scene that's open at the moment? As it stands, I can only seem to figure out how to do this per scene, but I would like to be able to activate it whenever I want, from whatever scene I want without having to make a replay source for every scene.


----------



## I3ordo (Nov 11, 2019)

ProblyStoned said:


> Is it possible to have this replay source read from any active scene that's open at the moment? As it stands, I can only seem to figure out how to do this per scene, but I would like to be able to activate it whenever I want, from whatever scene I want without having to make a replay source for every scene.



yes, if you use a scene as a "target" and have the plugin target that scene and that scene contains multiple scenes/capture sources, you can have a dynamically changing replayable content.

eg. have the target scene A "game capture" and above it and "display capture", hiding the the display capture while you are on another scene+using a hide hotkey for that display capture, will result in the replay showing you the Gamecapture as you hid the display capture above it.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 14, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

update dependencies



> If you had trouble getting the plugin installed on the latest version of OBS try this new version.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 14, 2019)

@BoomSoMuch @manpreetsekhon @ask_a_senior @Niklas Sahlin @BABY BOY FLOYD @Wrecktify Can you check version 1.5.1 should fix the loading of the plugin.


----------



## stc91 (Nov 14, 2019)

I have one more problem.
When I set up replay recording on disk, everything works fine until to close obs.
When I click on the x button obs not working and doesn't react to action. After second click obs is closed.
After restart obs ReplayInput not workind. I must to remove this feature and add it again to make it work.
When I don't use saving replay everything is ok.

logs:


> 17:47:40.422: [DShow Device: 'camera1'] settings updated:
> 17:47:40.422:     video device: Lenovo EasyCamera
> 17:47:40.422:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_0bda&pid_5728&mi_00#7&382583e6&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
> 17:47:40.422:     resolution: 1280x720
> ...


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 14, 2019)

@stc91 Did force closing OBS create a crashlog?


----------



## stc91 (Nov 15, 2019)

@Exeldro Crashlog not created.


----------



## stc91 (Nov 15, 2019)

@Exeldro
Today obs has stopped working while saving the replay but did crash  log.
In my case replay replay not stable.

crash log:


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 15, 2019)

@stc91 that is strange. The crash is in writing the log file about starting a save.


----------



## BoomSoMuch (Nov 16, 2019)

@Exeldro Thanks for the update! I just tested and it is now working on my portable OBS folder. You rock!

Btw, I use it for stuff like this...

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/488927104


----------



## BoomSoMuch (Nov 16, 2019)

@Exeldro Just noticed a quirk that I wasn't seeing before and not sure what I changed. These are my settings below. What should happen is in the clip I linked in the previous post. It should just reverse the last 5 seconds of whatever happened on my stream. But what's happening is it seems to remember the last frame from the last time I used this and show that first for about 1/10th of a second. The result is weird. I can post a clip if the explanation doesn't make sense. But what happens is, I hit the button and on screen you see an image for 1/10th of a second (whatever was on screen last time I used this) and then it flips back to me live, and then it does the backwards replay of the last 5 seconds.

It might be an OBS thing. I've noticed when replaying mp4 sources it will sometimes flash the last frame of the video before playing it from the start. But it wasn't doing this with Replay Source a few weeks ago! What did I mess up?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 16, 2019)

@BoomSoMuch how have you setup your hotkeys? The same hotkey for loading the replay and for making the replay visible?

I would make the replay a different scene and use the "load replay switch scene" setting to switch scene directly after the replay is loaded.

An other way of making sure no previous replay is in the buffer is by using the clear hotkey.


----------



## BoomSoMuch (Nov 17, 2019)

@Exeldro I use this voice command in the Voice Attack program. The other two sources are just the text that says "Be Right Back" popping up. The source called "Screeny" is the Replay Source (which is in a scene called "Nested Smashes" which is nested in my main live scene. I don't have it set to switch scenes when I load the replay. I just have it turn on the replay source when I load the replay.

I have another voice command to hide the source which resets the effect.

Using the clear hotkey didn't fix it. I don't think its getting saved in the plugin, its getting saved in the source in OBS if that makes sense. For some reason, some OBS sources (not just this) seem to remember the last frame of when it was played, and show that frame first before replaying the source. For some reason, I wasn't getting this bad behavior when I was using this trick, with this same voice command, a few weeks ago. I wish I could figure out how I messed it up. Let me make a quick video to demo the behavior...


----------



## BoomSoMuch (Nov 17, 2019)

@Exeldro Ok, here is a quick demo video. 

https://1drv.ms/v/s!ApO0Ulf-n5bjhvd_whd6dZwahuWauA?e=TFNcjO

If it helps, I just did some testing on regular mp4 sources and found when the "close file when inactive" button is checked I get the same bad behavior. When the button is unchecked, videos just play normally from the start without showing that bad frame. Obviously, there is no "close file when inactive" box on a replay source.

So right now my Replay Source is acting like a mp4 video that has the box checked and for some reason a few weeks ago it was acting like one without the box checked. Maybe I changed some setting somewhere else in OBS that is effecting Replay Source, but I can't figure out what I did.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 18, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

fix old frames in buffer on playing new replay



> should fix the problem of old frames show before the new replay reported by @BoomSoMuch



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BoomSoMuch (Nov 18, 2019)

Just tested it. Totally works! So happy! I can't wait to show my viewers tonight!


----------



## Decors (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi there.
I'm trying  to retrieve replay data from "grouped GameCapture" .
Cuz i only use game capture and got tonz of GCs in my scene that's why I grouped them.
(Of course only single GC is activated at onece)

So question.
Is there anyway to capture replay with replaysource from grouped GC?

Basically its black screen. And if I hit "Next" it shows first one frame(like screen shot) but replay won't animate.
Some of those GCs can record occasionally. Yeah it's wired not a 100%. Also they are basically corrupted and causes massive lag.
"Clear" didn't work...

If I just set a single GC for replay input and ReplaySource works correctly.

Oh OBS and ReplaySource are newest versions btw.
Thanks.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 20, 2019)

@Decors is the grouped GC active at the moment it should be capturing the replay? Can you test it with a projector of the grouped GC open or have it visible in the multiview?
If that does not help can you provide me a log of a session that did not work?


----------



## Decors (Nov 20, 2019)

I've just tested.


> is the grouped GC active at the moment it should be capturing the replay?


Yes.

Please check attached files.

first one is without projector on.
second one is with projector on.
Both failed to capture replay.

Replay worked perfectly once after I hit project  then closed that project window.
But now if I do same order or not replay doesn't work.
Of course every single time I restarting OBS.

Thanks.


----------



## Decors (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh i realized.

If  I recreate ReplayInput and It works perfectly in that session.
Once I restart OBS it start failing to get replay.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 20, 2019)

@Decors can you check after a restart the settings of the replay filter on the group for duration. I suspect it will be 0 or 1 ms.


----------



## Decors (Nov 20, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @Decors can you check after a restart the settings of the replay filter on the group for duration. I suspect it will be 0 or 1 ms.



Unfortunately it was 5000ms.
I was hoping that is 0 hmm.


----------



## Decors (Nov 20, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @Decors can you check after a restart the settings of the replay filter on the group for duration. I suspect it will be 0 or 1 ms.


Holy *** I was miss understanding replay filter thing.
I didn't know it has filter on GC.
Let me check that again.


----------



## Decors (Nov 20, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> @Decors can you check after a restart the settings of the replay filter on the group for duration. I suspect it will be 0 or 1 ms.





Decors said:


> Holy *** I was miss understanding replay filter thing.
> I didn't know it has filter on GC.
> Let me check that again.



Actually replay filter on the group was 1ms.
I don't know why this happened even if was keep recreating ReplayInput.
But now it works fine I believe.
I'm curious about this messages on my log but maybe another time.
"effect_setval_inline: invalid data"

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Bruno Muniz (Nov 20, 2019)

Good morning I'm adding this plugin to my obs but the Replay Source option does not appear


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 20, 2019)

@Bruno Muniz does the plugin show up in your log? Which version of OBS en which version of the plugin?


----------



## stc91 (Nov 23, 2019)

Does anyone also have a problem with the unstable working of obs after recording replays? Is this Just in my case?


----------



## NatoPotato (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi there! Curious to know if anyone has problems with OBS crashing whilst using this plugin? I am trying to create a freeze frame effect on a certain scene, the issue that I am having is it seems to be clashing with motion plugin and OBS completely crashes. If anyone has experience with this or knows whats up any help would be appreciated, thank you!

OBS 24.0.03
Motion-Effect 1.2.0
Replay Source 1.5.2


----------



## pehmonippe (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi, I decided to update to latest Obs (24.0.3) and Replay Source (1.5.2) after experiencing some issues with older version. I found out that I was not fully able to reuse my existing scene collection and created a new from scratch. Now when I try to setup Replay Source, I am not able to apply replay filter (async or not) to my source signal. The settings panel appears for a second and then disappears. And it does not matter whether I start app as Admin or user. My primary camera is hooked with Blackmagic Mini Recorder and secondary is integrated web cam. Happens with both of these sources.

Any idea what's the problem? My log file is attached.


----------



## pehmonippe (Dec 1, 2019)

Ah, now remembered. With synchronous replays filters should not be used. As @Exeldro adviced me some time ago.


----------



## betor25_HD (Dec 6, 2019)

Ι USE Replay Source 1.5.2  and i have crash --please HELP
"
Unhandled exception: c0000005

Date/Time: 2019-12-05, 20:51:19

Fault address: 7FFDFEDA3FFA (c:\program files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\w32-pthreads.dll)

libobs version: 24.0.3 (64-bit)

Windows version: 10.0 build 18362 (revision: 476; 64-bit)

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz

Thread 7D4 (Crashed)


----------



## HCVoiron (Dec 6, 2019)

betor25_HD said:


> Ι USE Replay Source 1.5.2  and i have crash --please HELP
> "
> Unhandled exception: c0000005
> Date/Time: 2019-12-05, 20:51:19
> ...



Hi, I've installed the 1.5.2 too and experienced many crashes too. They occur mainly when i try to save the replays... i set one hotkey to load replays, and another one to save them... and when i press the "save" hotkey, 2 times out of three or four, OBS crashes. But more than that, i have replays that are not loaded (3 cams and one is updated, while the other twos are replaying the previous replay), and the files are still not saved... :(

I haven't installed the W10 from scratch, just created a new user, and it didn't solve my previous problems...
How can we help to solve this ? @Exeldro what can we do or investigate in order to help you with this great tool ?

Best regards


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 14, 2019)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Fix some crashes



> Fix some crashes



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Amauri (Dec 23, 2019)

ON SATURDAY I HAD A PROBLEM DURING TRANSMISSION. WHEN I REPLAYED THE OBS STOPPED AND RECORDED THE BREAK. FOLLOW BELOW THE GENERATED FILE, IF ANYONE CAN CLEAR?


----------



## asicisa (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi, I have two scenes with two different cam. Is it possible to replay camera 2 while camera 1 is live?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 6, 2020)

@asicisa Yes, that is possible. Do you have problems setting it up?


----------



## Niklas Sahlin (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi @Exeldro 

Do you have knowlage on using Replay Source together with NDi?

My setup when streaming icehockey is one main camera placed on middle longside runing together with a grabber in to OBS and that´s working ok, and I have two iPhones behind each goal running NDi CAM app sending NDi stream in the network for OBS to grabb by OBS NDi plugin.

It´s no problem for OBS to switch between the CAMs on different angles.

After I added Replay Source in to OBS I got som strange slowness in to the system.
I have done almost everything we talked about before and updated everything to newest version etc, but this slowness keeps poping up on various times.

One thing:
1. I have one Profile but several Scen collections (soccer, hockey, meetings etc) and after I added Replay Sourse (RS) the system takes 20 sek to shift between the Scen collections and sometimes it just crash. I have looked in to the log but nothing is consistend to let me follow up on. Very strange and if I remov RS files it works fast again and no sporradic crashes

2. Memory runns away to mutch on each NDi CAM I connect to be RS connected and deliver Replays. I understand every RS feed should consume memory, but not 15-20 GB on two cameras running 10 sec replay. I will test more but I thought maby this could be NDi related problems and RS maybe not built for NDi streams?

I have a good setup, alot of memory and fast graphicscard and SSD drives I think, but still I feel something is wrong here if this setup is not enough to run Replay Source?

I'll try more and come back with result but I just whant to check if you now any known issues with RS and NDi

//Niklas 
11:37:49.435: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8750H CPU @ 2.20GHz
11:37:49.436: CPU Speed: 2208MHz
11:37:49.436: Physical Cores: 6, Logical Cores: 12
11:37:49.436: Physical Memory: 32610MB Total, 28634MB Free
11:37:49.436: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 18362 (revision: 535; 64-bit)
11:37:49.436: Running as administrator: true
11:37:49.436: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
11:37:49.436: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
11:37:49.436:     Game DVR: On
11:37:49.440: Sec. Software Status:
11:37:49.442: Current Date/Time: 2020-01-07, 11:37:49
11:37:49.442: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
11:37:49.442: Portable mode: false
11:37:49.761: OBS 24.0.3 (64-bit, windows)
11:37:49.761: ---------------------------------
11:37:49.773: ---------------------------------
11:37:49.773: audio settings reset:
11:37:49.773:     samples per sec: 44100
11:37:49.773:     speakers:        2
11:37:49.777: ---------------------------------
11:37:49.777: Initializing D3D11...
11:37:49.777: Available Video Adapters: 
11:37:49.786:     Adapter 0: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060
11:37:49.786:       Dedicated VRAM: 2051014656
11:37:49.786:       Shared VRAM:    4212287488
11:37:49.786:       output 0: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
11:37:49.786:       output 1: pos={-1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
11:37:49.786:     Adapter 1: Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630
11:37:49.786:       Dedicated VRAM: 134217728
11:37:49.786:       Shared VRAM:    4212287488
11:37:49.790: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 (0)
11:37:50.706: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000
11:37:50.706: D3D11 GPU priority setup success
11:37:51.148: ---------------------------------
11:37:51.148: video settings reset:
11:37:51.148:     base resolution:   1920x1080
11:37:51.148:     output resolution: 1920x1080
11:37:51.148:     downscale filter:  Lanczos
11:37:51.148:     fps:               50/1
11:37:51.148:     format:            NV12
11:37:51.148:     YUV mode:          709/Full
11:37:51.148: NV12 texture support enabled
11:37:51.149: Audio monitoring device:
11:37:51.149:     name: Högtalare (RODECaster Pro Stereo)
11:37:51.149:     id: {0.0.0.00000000}.{d3ad73b0-b5e7-403a-a7e1-27f8d3e6622e}


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Jan 18, 2020)

How do I save a replay to disk? I setup a directory folder and enabled hot key F1. While replay iis playing I hit the F1 key but get nothing.


----------



## asicisa (Jan 21, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @asicisa Yes, that is possible. Do you have problems setting it up?


Yes,i have this settings:


When I'm live with CAM 1 and i press Alt+1, all work fine!
When I'm live with CAM 2 and i press Alt+2, all work fine!
When I'm live with CAM 1 and I want to play the replay of CAM 2, I press Alt+2:  
replay starts but the source have a strange delay (4 or 5 seconds depends)
Can you help? Do you need a video?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 21, 2020)

@asicisa can you test the same with multiview open or projectors open for cam 1 and cam 2?


----------



## asicisa (Jan 21, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @asicisa can you test the same with multiview open or projectors open for cam 1 and cam 2?


In multiview it seems to be working.. Can you tell me why in this way it is working and not in the other?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 22, 2020)

If a source is not displayed it is not rendered in order to save resources. If it is not rendered the replay can not be captured.


----------



## asicisa (Jan 22, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> If a source is not displayed it is not rendered in order to save resources. If it is not rendered the replay can not be captured.


Thank you, so i need to keep open the multiview windows....Right?


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Feb 6, 2020)

Nuthinfancy said:


> How do I save a replay to disk? I setup a directory folder and enabled hot key F1. While replay iis playing I hit the F1 key but get nothing.


Anyone?


----------



## HCVoiron (Feb 7, 2020)

Nuthinfancy said:


> Anyone?


Not yet... I'm experiencing the same problem... and am doing a fresh install these days... but, as i don't have much time, it's quite long... At the end of it, i'll be able to say if a fresh install of Win10/OBS/replay source wil solve the problem... I'll let you know...


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Feb 7, 2020)

Good luck with the Win 10


----------



## Desabells (Feb 9, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is a Mac version planned?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 10, 2020)

@Desabells I have no Mac version planned because I don't own a Mac to compile and test the plugin.
The plugin is opensource and should in theory also work on Mac.


----------



## HCVoiron (Feb 22, 2020)

Nuthinfancy said:


> Good luck with the Win 10


Well, the Win10 reinstall did well, but unfortunately, the replay on this fresh install doesn't save any file.
This doesn't come from my setup, though i cannot say wether my drivers can interfere with the plugin or not.


----------



## pehmonippe (Mar 4, 2020)

In case it is of any help, this is the crash log of save replay. If not every time, then at least on every third time.

Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2020-03-04, 20:54:24
Fault address: 7FFF88BA2C1C (c:\windows\system32\ucrtbase.dll)
libobs version: 24.0.3 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 16299 (revision: 371; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz


Thread 34A8 (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000866F55E338 00007FFF88BA2C1C 0000000000000010 00007FF77B9E8D64 0000E50042E03701 000000866F55F4A8 ucrtbase.dll!0x7fff88ba2c1c
000000866F55E340 00007FFF88B87758 000000866F55E3B0 000000866F55E4A0 00000000FFFFFFF5 00007FFF88C41300 ucrtbase.dll!0x7fff88b87758
000000866F55E370 00007FFF88B87CA3 6320302220000000 000000866F55E4A0 00007FFF88C41E70 000000866F55E908 ucrtbase.dll!0x7fff88b87ca3
000000866F55E3C0 00007FFF88B87FDC 00007FFF29D18918 000000866F55E500 0000000000000FFF 0000000000000002 ucrtbase.dll!0x7fff88b87fdc
000000866F55E400 00007FFF88B86231 000000866F55FA40 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ucrtbase.dll!0x7fff88b86231
000000866F55E960 00007FF77B9E8AB9 000001AD6FC3C840 0000000000000000 000001AD7625D560 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!do_log+0x79
000000866F55FA00 00007FFF3C85EC1D 000001AD6FC3C840 00007FFF29D18918 000001AD75FCE100 0000000000008000 obs.dll!blog+0x1d
000000866F55FA30 00007FFF29CEBFA3 0000000000000000 000001AD6FC3C840 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 replay-source.dll!replay_save+0x4e3
000000866F55FB90 00007FFF29CE75F2 0000002E20A10DE6 000001AD75FAD660 0000002E1FA2BD00 0000000000000000 replay-source.dll!replay_source_tick+0xe2
000000866F55FCA0 00007FFF3C8854A4 000001AD75FAD660 0000002E20A10DE6 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.dll!obs_source_video_tick+0x104
000000866F55FCE0 00007FFF3C8BFD03 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000002E1FA2BD00 0000000003487000 obs.dll!tick_sources+0x103
000000866F55FD20 00007FFF3C8BE4E8 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.dll!obs_graphics_thread+0x1e8
000000866F55FDE0 00007FFF5987757A 000000002FB90000 000001AD6FB0FFA0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 w32-pthreads.dll!ptw32_threadStart+0x8a
000000866F55FE70 00007FFF88B9DC05 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ucrtbase.dll!0x7fff88b9dc05
000000866F55FEA0 00007FFF8C331FE4 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7fff8c331fe4
000000866F55FED0 00007FFF8C7EF061 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7fff8c7ef061

Complete log file attached.

Since this has been a quite well hiding bug, would it be just something stupid like off-by-one or going over file name buffer or similar...


----------



## lindenkron (Mar 5, 2020)

It's pretty inconceivable to expect people to be able to set aside 1GB  Ram/sec of replay they want to do. Surely there's a way to lower that seeing as the default replay buffer function of OBS is like 7 MB fo 10 sec.

This plugin seems cool overall, but it's just not feasible to demand 10GB of ram being set aside to do a simple 10 sec replay clip, unfortunately.

Is this intended or memory leaking hard?

-lindenkron


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 5, 2020)

The plugin keeps the replays uncompressed in memory, so depending on the resolution en framerate. For 1920 ×1080 60FPS you need 1 GB per second of replay


----------



## kb_schro (Mar 10, 2020)

Love the plugin. haven't been able to use it for a couple updates as i just couldnt get it to work. Now i can get it to show up properly, but i have no options for hotkeys in the source settings or in the OBS setting. Any suggestions?


----------



## kb_schro (Mar 12, 2020)

Oh! Finally figured it out some how. Thanks anyways and great work @Exeldro!


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 18, 2020)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

OBS 25 support



> OBS 25 support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## gabs (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi @Exeldro and thanks for your work !

It seems to have a problem with version 1.5.4 and OBS 25.0.1 64bits (version 1.5.3 still loads)



> 11:36:24.169: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll': (null) (126)
> 11:36:24.169: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll' not loaded


----------



## lsncid (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi Exeldro,

Your plugin does not load for me either.



> 16:09:35.052: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll': The specified module could not be found.
> 16:09:35.052:  (126)
> 16:09:35.052: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll' not loaded



No crash report generated. Version 1.5.4. OBS 25.0.1 (64-bit, windows). 

Found this thread, it might help you?





						[Solved] Issues with plugin loading
					

Hey,  I'm developing a plugin for obs-studio and I got a user that seems to have installed the *.dll files in the correct place, but the plugin isn't loaded properly (The new source isn't showing up as an option). Here's the error message that confuses me: 09:56:40.727: LoadLibrary failed for...




					obsproject.com


----------



## tristcuits (Apr 15, 2020)

Im also having trouble getting Replay Course Plugin to work. I have OBS studio V. 25.0.4 and I downloaded Replay course 1.5.4 and running it as an administrator. I unzipped the file and copy and pasted the plug in on Program files > obs-studio > obs-plugins -> 64bit .

When OBS studio is opened, the plug in isnt showing up on the Add sources panel. 
log entry says 

"
15:39:01.341: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll': The specified module could not be found.
15:39:01.341:  (126)
15:39:01.341: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll' not loaded
"
im running windows 10 64bit version

please help! Thank you.


----------



## tristcuits (Apr 15, 2020)

FOUND THE ISSUE. I installed the Visual C++ components both 64 and 32bit versions, restarted my PC and now it works!


----------



## gabs (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes, you're right. It's also OK for me after installing last Visual C++ runtime 64 bits !


----------



## sqr (Apr 17, 2020)

I have set up my replays so when i press a hotkey it automatically loads and after the replay is done it switches back to my gameplay scene, but after playing the replays there is an audio delay of around 5 seconds on my stream. Does anyone know what could be causing this? My stream is running sting transitions and gameplay @ 1080p60fps and the issue only appears when replays are used. Other than that it's an extremely awesome plugin! 

Thanks


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 17, 2020)

@sqr are there audio buffering lines in your obs log file?


----------



## sqr (Apr 17, 2020)

@Exeldro it does! 

22:00:14.762: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Load replay pressed
22:00:14.762: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] replay added of 10.00 seconds
22:00:14.768: User switched to scene 'replay'
22:00:17.187: [game-capture: 'valorant'] capture stopped
22:00:24.763: User switched to scene 'valo_Scene'
22:00:24.770: [game-capture: 'valorant'] attempting to hook process: VALORANT-Win64-Shipping.exe
22:00:24.777: [game-capture: 'valorant'] d3d11 shared texture capture successful
22:00:24.786: [game-capture: 'valorant'] shared texture capture successful
22:00:28.353: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (80070057)
22:00:29.124: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] clear hotkey
22:07:06.228: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Load replay pressed
22:07:06.228: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] replay added of 10.00 seconds
22:07:06.237: User switched to scene 'replay'
*22:07:08.653: [game-capture: 'valorant'] capture stopped
22:07:16.233: Max audio buffering reached!
22:07:16.233: adding 975 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 1044 milliseconds (source: ReplayInput)
22:07:16.233: *
22:07:16.238: User switched to scene 'valo_Scene'
22:07:16.239: [game-capture: 'valorant'] attempting to hook process: VALORANT-Win64-Shipping.exe
22:07:16.253: [game-capture: 'valorant'] d3d11 shared texture capture successful
22:07:16.253: [game-capture: 'valorant'] shared texture capture successful
22:07:27.986: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (80070057)
22:07:28.893: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] clear hotkey
22:09:00.750: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] Load replay pressed
22:09:00.750: [replay_source: 'ReplayInput'] replay added of 10.00 seconds
22:09:00.757: User switched to scene 'replay'

Another question I have: Is it possible to automatically clear the replay once it has been played and the scene has switched back to the non-replay one? 

Right now what I do is:

- play
- hit the* load replay* hotkey
- scene auto switches
- plays the replay
- scene auto switches back to gameplay

and once it goes back to the gameplay scene I hit the *clear replay* hotkey (so it doesn't bog down my RAM). Is there a better aproach than this?

Thank you very much for your quick answers


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 17, 2020)

@sqr  strange, it does not audio buffer the first replay, only the second replay


----------



## sqr (Apr 18, 2020)

It seems like it only happens when the replay's audio source is active, so for the time being I have disabled the replay audio and it seems to be working fine. Any idea on anything I could do to come to the source of this issue? I have googled the audio buffer issue but couldn't come to any conclusion. thanks


----------



## lioran (May 6, 2020)

Would there be a way to make this trigger in other ways than switch scene and key shortcuts,I'm looking for a way to trigger a replay through OBSwebsocket without having to switch scene.


----------



## Exeldro (May 6, 2020)

@lioran I think OBSwebsocket does not supports triggering hotkeys. That would be the easiest.


----------



## phAmeTV (May 6, 2020)

Hello,

first of all I really appreciate it! It won´t work with the replaybuffer plugin of Obs itself, I just unpacked yours into the file and it was a plug&play like experience! L.O.V.E it!

The only thing I can´t figure out is, how can I save the replay? It will not work if I put a path in the properties...please help!

@everybody: Have fun with this plugin and good luck for your streams! :)


----------



## lioran (May 6, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @lioran I think OBSwebsocket does not supports triggering hotkeys. That would be the easiest.


Would it be possible on your end to make it so when you make the source become visible, it activate it?


----------



## Exeldro (May 9, 2020)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.0



> Add translation support
> Translated versions of this file can be made to get the plugin in a different language​Add execute action setting
> A setting (execute_action) can be set to trigger a hotkey function to allow triggering a hotkey function from a script or via obswebsocket without having to set an actual hotkey. Options available are: Load, Next, Previous, First, Last...​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (May 10, 2020)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.1



> Add Spanish translations
> Fix loading on startup of OBS bug



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## msctv.pl (May 10, 2020)

Hello, how to install replay 1.6.1 under linux?


----------



## Exeldro (May 12, 2020)

Mac test version


----------



## Exeldro (May 12, 2020)

msctv.pl said:


> Hello, how to install replay 1.6.1 under linux?


At the moment I don't have a prebuild version for linux, so you would have to build the plugin yourself on linux


----------



## Exeldro (May 13, 2020)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.2



> Fix Mac version



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2020)

Plugin doesn't add *Replay source* in my OBS. My OBS version is 25.0.8 (64 bit).


----------



## I3ordo (May 17, 2020)

you extract the "data" and " plugins" folder into the root of OBS and they should become available as " Replay Source" along with the usual sources like "Display Capture" etc.


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2020)

@I3ordo I did. I replaced data and plugins folder in OBS directory from archive. Then I started OBS - no new sources there.


----------



## I3ordo (May 17, 2020)

Maestro said:


> @I3ordo I did. I replaced data and plugins folder in OBS directory from archive. Then I started OBS - no new sources there.


well it very sounds like you are missing visual runtime inyour system then.https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2977003/the-latest-supported-visual-c-downloads


----------



## pnug777 (May 21, 2020)

Maestro said:


> @I3ordo I did. I replaced data and plugins folder in OBS directory from archive. Then I started OBS - no new sources there.


Hi I have exactly the same problem,   did you resolve it ?  Thanks


----------



## pnug777 (May 21, 2020)

Thanks I3ordo !!  that was the problem...


----------



## bwgna (May 26, 2020)

Hi i have read through the discussions to see fixes for my problem, i used them but I've had no success. My current version of OBS is 25.0.8. The plugin loads in fine i can add it as a source, but when i go into its menu i can choose a video source but their is no preview above for this source, the area is just greyed out. i first thought i could still use it with hotkeys but when it changes to the scene with the replay source it does nothing. I'm using the current version of this plugin, i have also used previous versions but not success.


----------



## Exeldro (May 26, 2020)

Here is a new video how to use a replay in a separate scene:


----------



## adjstreams (May 29, 2020)

Trying to get this to save the replay. If I select lossless it creates an .avi file in the folder, but is only 5.56k in length.  If I don't select lossless I get nothing in the folder.  Looking in the logs, I can see this error:


21:59:30.440: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] Save replay pressed
21:59:30.449: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] start saving '2020-05-29 21.59.30.flv'
21:59:30.461: ---------------------------------
21:59:30.462: [x264 encoder: 'replay_h264_recording'] preset: veryfast
21:59:30.462: [x264 encoder: 'replay_h264_recording'] profile: high
21:59:30.462: [x264 encoder: 'replay_h264_recording'] settings:
21:59:30.462:     rate_control: CRF
21:59:30.462:     bitrate:      0
21:59:30.462:     buffer size:  0
21:59:30.462:     crf:          23
21:59:30.462:     fps_num:      60
21:59:30.462:     fps_den:      1
21:59:30.462:     width:        2560
21:59:30.462:     height:       1440
21:59:30.462:     keyint:       250
21:59:30.462: 
21:59:30.469: ---------------------------------
21:59:30.469: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'aac'] bitrate: 128, channels: 0, channel_layout: 0
21:59:30.469: 
21:59:30.469: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'aac'] Failed to open AAC codec: Invalid argument
21:59:30.469: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] error output start: Failed to open AAC codec: Invalid argument
21:59:30.482: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] stopped saving

The obvious error there is "Failed to open AAC codec: Invalid argument", but don't know what that would mean. I'm guessing I have some other incompatible setting somewhere?


----------



## adjstreams (May 30, 2020)

When I use lossless, I get a different error:

00:55:47.603: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] Save replay pressed
00:55:47.614: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] start saving '2020-05-30 00.55.47.avi'
00:55:47.647: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] error output not active: (null)
00:55:47.777: Output 'replay_ffmpeg_output': stopping
00:55:47.777: Output 'replay_ffmpeg_output': Total frames output: 0
00:55:47.777: Output 'replay_ffmpeg_output': Total drawn frames: 2 (3 attempted)
00:55:47.777: Output 'replay_ffmpeg_output': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 1 (33.3%)
00:55:47.781: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] stopped saving

I guess the pertinent error in this one is "error output not active: (null)" but not sure why it would think my output is not active?


----------



## juans16 (Jun 2, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Replay Source - (slow motion) replay async sources from memory
> 
> ...


I cannot get your plugin to work on my mac. I tried few time and cannot even get it to load the source video. Another thing I cannot create GDI+ text on Mac so I tried skipping this option but not lock. I do have instant replay working following another tutorial. but I will like to use your slow motion plugin. Any help will be appreciate


----------



## benjangelo (Jun 6, 2020)

I am currently using OBS version 25.0.8 and latest version of Replay Source (1.6.2). I am experiencing huge memory usage. Upon entering 10,000ms on the duration after choosing my video source, OBS uses 5GB of my ram and adds another 5GB ram usage when loading the replay. Anyone experiencing the same issue? Or is that normal? Thanks


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 6, 2020)

@benjangelo this plugin keeps the replays in memory without any compression or encoding, so the fps, resolution and duration of the replay determine the memory usage. 5 GB for 10 seconds of replay is certainly possible.


----------



## benjangelo (Jun 6, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @benjangelo this plugin keeps the replays in memory without any compression or encoding, so the fps, resolution and duration of the replay determine the memory usage. 5 GB for 10 seconds of replay is certainly possible.



Currently using it for Call of Duty Warzone game. 1920x1080 @60fps. Trying to replay 15-20 seconds still consuming almost all of 48GB Ram after loading the replay. Thank you so much for the quick reply and for developing this plugin.


----------



## RaveKev (Jun 8, 2020)

Will it be possible to trigger "Load Replay" through OBS websockets?


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 8, 2020)

@RaveKev It is possible to trigger load replay through obs websocket by setting the setting "execute_action" to "Load"
You can find all commands you can execute using the execute_action setting here:





						Replay Source - Updates
					






					obsproject.com


----------



## TastaturCrasher (Jun 15, 2020)

Is it possible to add a function for adding a transition when the next saved replay clip is playing?
So i want to play every saved clip and beween the clips should be a small transition from my predefined  OBS transitions.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 15, 2020)

@TastaturCrasher as far as I know there is no way to do that yet.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 15, 2020)

Exeldro, 
Thank You for making this plugin. However, I choose it in sources and I press ok and it quits. I am on OS High Sierra and I just downloaded the replay source and re- downloaded it to make sure it was the latest version.  Is it for Catalina? My OS is 10.13. which I thought might work. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 15, 2020)

@Want To Learn It should work with the latest version of OBS and latest version of MacOS. I don't own a mac, so I can't test it myself.
Do you get a crash? There should be a obs_ file in  ~/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 15, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Want To Learn It should work with the latest version of OBS and latest version of MacOS. I don't own a mac, so I can't test it myself.
> Do you get a crash? There should be a obs_ file in  ~/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/


Thanks for your quick response Exeldro. I chose media source - filters - then add replay filter,  click ok and it appears for a quick second and then quits.   I just went to log files and this is what I came up with in this attachment.  I also did do a search for the file you posted, but wasn't sure what to post. As you can tell I'm not a programmer. LOL. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 15, 2020)

Another thought is I might not have downloaded the most current version of replay filter by accident. I'm pretty sure I did, but sometimes a person can over look the obvious! Can you post a link right here for Mac OS High Sierra. Thanks again!


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 15, 2020)

Want To Learn said:


> Another thought is I might not have downloaded the most current version of replay filter by accident. I'm pretty sure I did, but sometimes a person can over look the obvious! Can you post a link right here for Mac OS High Sierra. Thanks again!


Actually I just checked. It appears I do have the most recent version 1.6.2. Thanks.


----------



## Streamia.gr (Jun 25, 2020)

@Exeldro, thank you for your effort, it's a great tool.

Problems:

I'm getting OBS to freeze pretty soon, especially after changing interconnected object names. I do not know what information do you need to investigate these situations, please inform me.
Suggestions:

Hotkeys is a very complicated task for the operator, especially if Replay Source in enabled on multiple video input sources.
What maybe would be a hit is a dockable panel with buttons and tasks organized as a matrix, lines for video sources and columns for tasks or vice versa, so we could click "load replays", "go first", "save" etc on preferred line.
If needed to stay in hotkeys approach, hotkeys "per video source" action could remain as is but all other actions should apply on current playing replay. For example "save", clear", "first", "last" etc actions hotkey to be common and to apply on the active replay. Not to have separate hotkey to "save" for video source 1, 2 etc.
Questions:

Where can I find information about how Replay Source is behaving?
For example, I selected 10" duration and 10 replays in total.
What exactly Replay Source does? Every 10" creates a replay object and when reaching max index removes the oldest one adding to the end?
I notice different behavior on different cameras, it does not record the same footage based on gestures I do for test. What are the proper video input properties for best results?
Thanks again.


----------



## SuperPenguinTV (Jul 1, 2020)

Maybe I am getting confused by how this is supposed to be working. I have it setup so it does show replays. But it is always showing the same replay. I assumed when I hit load it would load the last x seconds and run that? But the last replay is always the same replay instead of the most recent.

I guess the Load, last, etc... is confusing to me and trying to figure it out. Basically I have the hotkeys setup and all that and I want to be able to display the last X seconds and if that is to recent just go previous to the previous x seconds. It seems to work except like I said prior the 'last' one is an older replay versus the most recent x seconds.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 2, 2020)

@SuperPenguinTV set the load and last hotkey setting to the same hotkey


----------



## SuperPenguinTV (Jul 7, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @SuperPenguinTV set the load and last hotkey setting to the same hotkey


thank you so much!


----------



## SuperPenguinTV (Jul 7, 2020)

I can't get recordings to save to disk is my last issue.





Log:
11:37:53.498: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] Load replay pressed
11:37:53.498: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] replay added of 10.00 seconds
11:37:53.976: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] switched to replay 1/5
11:37:53.976: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] last hotkey switched to replay 5/5
11:37:54.709: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] Save replay pressed

Running as administrator and all that fun stuff


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 18, 2020)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.4



> Add media controls support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Want To Learn (Jul 19, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Want To Learn It should work with the latest version of OBS and latest version of MacOS. I don't own a mac, so I can't test it myself.
> Do you get a crash? There should be a obs_ file in  ~/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/


Exeldro THANK YOU for your efforts! If you mean OS Catalina I am not using it. It has to do with my music software. I am stuck on OS High Sierra. However, I plan to get an external drive and load Catalina into it or maybe use it for Vbox to install Windows and be able to use all those Apps that I can't use on my Mac OS. I'll probably buy the drive next week. Thanks.


----------



## Sazan (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello Exeldro. I would like to thank you for this amazing plugin. 

I have however a problem with it. When I save a replay, nothing happens. It doesn't save it to disk. 
I checked the previous comments and found no solution so far. Do you have any idea as to what it may need to save or if something is blocking it from saving?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spooky1611 (Jul 22, 2020)

I like the plugin but my problem is that when I save the source (To flv or AVI lossless) It shows me a fully green coloured end result, and a bit of audio crackling.  Any idea's?


----------



## JuanLiempo (Jul 28, 2020)

Awesome plugin! I just wish i understood more of the inner workings so I could get my issues with it fixed.

I mean I got it dialed in with regards to having it work while I'm streaming. Made a scene just for the replay, then nested that scene in a duplicate of my live stream scene, then have transition override using the MOVE plugin that takes care of playing the replay and then going back to the main live stream scene.

PC - 2700x, 16gb, m.2 nvme, Msi gtx 1080ti gaming x
Stream - 1080p downscaled 720p60 lancoz Nvenc 5000 cbr
Files record to c:/recording

Now here is were my issues are:

1. Game: Apex Legend (obs- game capture, full screen in-game)
- when i hit the replay source hotkey, OBS stats say my FPS drops into the red (20-30fps), average render times also red, about a 3% misses due to rendering lag, memory usage seems high around 10xxx MB after 2 replays, then the after 10secs or so the pc loads go back to normal.
- when i press the the save hotkey, lossless checked in properties, an unplayable 6kb files gets saved. when i uncheck lossless, i get random video captures of the source, but not the replay that i had just played.

Not sure what I'm doing wrong or if I'm missing a step, but i just want to save these replays, because they pull from a clean source.. unlike other ways of doing replays that capture whatever is being shown.

sidenote: i used this also with Destiny 2 (obs- window capture, borderless window full screen in-game), I don't get the crazy PC loads when i hit the hotkey, but i still can't save a clip.

I hope I explained my issues well enough. Maybe somebody has had similar issues and has a fix or some insight. I really just want these replays because they are from a clean source. 

Again awesome plugin and thanks for making them. just wish my brain could make this work the way its envisioning it.


----------



## JuanLiempo (Jul 29, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> The plugin keeps the replays uncompressed in memory, so depending on the resolution en framerate. For 1920 ×1080 60FPS you need 1 GB per second of replay



Well I wish there was a way to edit my previous post... I got the plugin working and was able to reduce the the PC load. After re-reading a lot of previous posts, I realized the that the amount of time I was wanting to replay was too high. Was trying to do 20sec which my pc did not like at all. My pc needs more memory, so back down to 10s. Also had to change the hotkeys, having both load replay & save replay on the same bind made the pc angered also. 

a few things I wish i could do (not even sure its possible):

Set a timed trigger delay that will "save replay" after the "load replay" has completed (less demand on the PC and me since I might forget to hit save while still in-game) 
Auto-Clear replays on a timed delay or after a certain amount of replays have been done, to refresh and free up memory
Is there a way to adjust internal encoder settings for the "save replay" output file, I would like to push it to nvenc if possible. Not sure if it would help with my issue of reducing the cpu load.
there's more in my head but not able to translate it to words right now, again thanks for the awesome plugin. Can't wait to see whats in future updates.


----------



## Vetinarix (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey, great work Exeldro!
Plugin has great functionality, but I'm encountering OBS problems and crashes when using it which I've not encountered until I started using it two days ago.

Sometimes when I trigger a replay to play it causes my stream to disconnect; OBS keeps 'streaming' but the internet output in OBS immediately changes to 0kb/s.
My replay hotkeys are numkeys: / * -
(Are any of those the OBS kill internet shortcut haha?)

Oftentimes OBS straight crashes with no dialog box, generally when I've input a hotkey for replay.

Sometimes it crashes with an error output as written here:

`The exception Breakpoint
A breakpoint has been reached
(0x80000003) occurred in the application at location
0x00007FFB119DEA62.

Click on OK to terminate the program
Click on CANCEL to debug the program`

I've got 32gb RAM and while OBS usage is high with replays (10gb-20gb range), I'm definitely not maxing my RAM.
Some digging indicates that error is associated with Virtual RAM, so I might clear up some more C Drive space, but I'd have thought 30gb was enough for paging etc.

Am I the only person encountering incessant disconnect and crashes?


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 10, 2020)

@Vetinarix do you have the OBS crashlog(s) for me? You can find them via help menu log files


----------



## Vetinarix (Aug 10, 2020)

Sure do! These are the only crashes that generated logs, but I've probably really crashed about 30 times.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 11, 2020)

@Vetinarix one of the crashes is on shutdown, the other 2 are coming from the audio thread. Can you add an normal OBS log file for me to see how your audio is setup?


----------



## Vetinarix (Aug 11, 2020)

@Exeldro I'm wondering if it's because I've given the replay an audio source? 
I've noticed that when I play the replays, there's no audio in them despite having an audio source set which _definitely has audio_.

This is from a log when I just started OBS up now:


----------



## Kilu2020 (Aug 18, 2020)

i try to get the "replay source" plugin in my OBS Studio.
I have version 25.0.8 64 bit and i tried to install the replay source 1.6.4
I have also tried with version 23.0.2.
after download, i copy the "data" and "obs-plugins" folder in the obs folder .....program(x86)/obs-studio/
But if want to use the plugin under "add new source", i cannot find the replay source. 

whats wrong?


----------



## Kilu2020 (Aug 20, 2020)

Kilu2020 said:


> i try to get the "replay source" plugin in my OBS Studio.
> I have version 25.0.8 64 bit and i tried to install the replay source 1.6.4
> I have also tried with version 23.0.2.
> after download, i copy the "data" and "obs-plugins" folder in the obs folder .....program(x86)/obs-studio/
> ...



Here is from Log File

14:56:06.881: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.6
14:56:06.885: NVENC supported
*14:56:06.903: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll': (null) (126)
14:56:06.903: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll' not loaded*
14:56:06.908: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
14:56:06.919: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
14:56:06.920: No blackmagic support


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 22, 2020)

@Exeldro While playing replay i get audio but when i use slow motion reverse etc, audio mutes


----------



## NikkoToska (Aug 25, 2020)

Is it possible to "Load Replay" by any other method than a hotkey?  Would it be possible to trigger it on activating the source or switching to a scene with the source on it?


----------



## euristico (Aug 27, 2020)

when i close the obs, and reopen, i have to reconfigure replay source, if not the video is freeze... I don't know how to show it... bue every time to work i have to reprogram all.


----------



## JesperBon (Aug 27, 2020)

I had trouble getting this plugin to appear after I installed the new version until i found out it was because i needed to update visual c++ redistributable for visual studio 2019. Just wanted to mention, if anybody has the same problem.

However I have never been able to save a replay. I use the same hotkey for shifting to the scene and to load the replay. That works fine. But ifI assign the same hotkey to "save replay" nothing i saved. Do I have to do it different?


----------



## JesperBon (Aug 27, 2020)

Kilu2020 said:


> i try to get the "replay source" plugin in my OBS Studio.
> I have version 25.0.8 64 bit and i tried to install the replay source 1.6.4
> I have also tried with version 23.0.2.
> after download, i copy the "data" and "obs-plugins" folder in the obs folder .....program(x86)/obs-studio/
> ...



Have you tried to update visual c++ redistributable for visual studio 2019. That helped for me. Before the plugin did not show up but after it does.


----------



## Djavano (Aug 27, 2020)

euristico said:


> when i close the obs, and reopen, i have to reconfigure replay source, if not the video is freeze... I don't know how to show it... bue every time to work i have to reprogram all.


Same here, i dont know what to do anymore...


----------



## Roby1O (Sep 5, 2020)

I have a lot of problems...  I tryed boht OBS Studio version (latest 25.0.8.64 and even in 26 rc1)

First time i set and use all looks fine, then i start having no reason trouble with freeze replay, some completely random crash with no error, or simply nothing happen. 

In the log file i see "load replay pressed" but scene remains black. Other times it says "load replay pressed", then "Loaded replay of 0.0 seconds". Tryed reinstall, clear all make completely new scene or set of scenes, but I can't make it to simply run correctly and constantly.


I'm so sorry because this is the best obs plugin.


----------



## nelpix (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi, 
Plugin works great, except for the replays are saving as .flv with a green cast on them.. Is there a way to fix this?? I don't know why it's doing this because when I try saving with other replay scripts they save the video file fine. When the replay is loaded it plays fine as well. What could be going wrong?? Everything is working great apart from this saving to a green cast file. When choosing lossless it has the same issue..


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 11, 2020)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.5



> Add windows installer



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## cabostrike (Sep 12, 2020)

I decreased the instant replay to 50%. In the program it plays in slowmotion. But When i record on OBS, the video file plays in fullspeed. How can i make sure that the recorded video still plays the replays in slowmotion.


----------



## willA (Sep 13, 2020)

I love this plugin it does exactly what I needed... Apart from saving replays. I have setup a hotkey  to save the replay and a directory is set but on pushing the hotkey.... Nothing happens, the keypress is registered in the obs log but no file appears in the set directory (or anywhere else as far as I can tell) and no further action in the log. I saw that others have had similar issues but no answers  is there a fix? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Javier Luis (Oct 4, 2020)

With version 26 of OBS the plugin doesn't work, does the same thing happen to you? 

It won't let me have the playback buffer active


----------



## Tero (Oct 7, 2020)

I've been using OBS Software in figure skating competition live streaming. I'm planning to add replays of the program and found this add-in. By watching introduction video is it so that I need to pre-define replay clip length? A program consists of jumps and spins which are duration of individual elements vary so ideally I would like to have a hotkey to start capturing replay and then hit a key to end it as well.


----------



## Marlos Padilha (Oct 8, 2020)

Olá! Muito Bom o plugin me ajudou muito . Eu estava com a versão 25.0.8 funcionando muito bem, porem quando veia a atualização 26 deu erro . reinstalei do zero , e tentei aplicar o plugin de replay , mas ele nao aparece, acredito q o plugin não esteja preparado para a nova versão , alguém poderia me ajudar ?


----------



## LorenaMS (Oct 19, 2020)

nelpix said:


> Hi,
> Plugin works great, except for the replays are saving as .flv with a green cast on them.. Is there a way to fix this?? I don't know why it's doing this because when I try saving with other replay scripts they save the video file fine. When the replay is loaded it plays fine as well. What could be going wrong?? Everything is working great apart from this saving to a green cast file. When choosing lossless it has the same issue..


Hi!
      We have the same problem. We have five Video Capture Device sources and only one replay is saved in the folder as .flv and with green cast (from Elgato Cam link 4k device). All sources have the same hotkeys for load and save. All are loaded correctly but only one is saved with this problem. Do you fixed the problem? Do We have to use "Video capture device with replay buffer" source instead of "Video capture device" source?

Thanks in advance and sorry about my basic english


----------



## DevilDogSoldier (Oct 29, 2020)

I've been using this plugin for a while now, and it's always worked fantastically!  I thank you for this!

I use it to provide replays on live-streamed ice hockey games, and then would compile the resulting "replay" files into a recap to play prior to the start of the third period (while they Zamboni the ice).  Unfortunately, these saved "replay" files are no longer saved on my hard drive that I can find, and so I can no longer compile them.  

I'm not even sure where to look in settings to get them to save again.

Also, I save a recording of the entire broadcast (in case I need to upload the game because of crappy internet), so I'd rather not lose that ability. But I had the capability to BOTH keep the entire broadcast, and the replays, so I'd like to figure this out.

Any idea where I might have screwed this up, or perhaps the latest revision of OBS caused it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pacmam (Nov 11, 2020)

nelpix said:


> Hi,
> Plugin works great, except for the replays are saving as .flv with a green cast on them.. Is there a way to fix this?? I don't know why it's doing this because when I try saving with other replay scripts they save the video file fine. When the replay is loaded it plays fine as well. What could be going wrong?? Everything is working great apart from this saving to a green cast file. When choosing lossless it has the same issue..



Had the same problem and "fixed" it by reverted to OBS version 25
No more green, for now atleast. My guess it has something to do with FFmpeg... i tried compiling it myself but its too damn hard. Kept running into obstacles.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 11, 2020)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.6



> small fixes for saving replays



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jegadk (Nov 12, 2020)

DevilDogSoldier said:


> I've been using this plugin for a while now, and it's always worked fantastically!  I thank you for this!
> 
> I use it to provide replays on live-streamed ice hockey games, and then would compile the resulting "replay" files into a recap to play prior to the start of the third period (while they Zamboni the ice).  Unfortunately, these saved "replay" files are no longer saved on my hard drive that I can find, and so I can no longer compile them.
> 
> ...




I had a similar problem with saving replay clips. It worked before, but suddeltly it dosen't.
If i created a new videocapture source then it worked, but not on the old. Today i reinstalled the OBS and now it can save replay again

Regards.
Jesper - Icehockey video manager.








						LiveSport - Boon
					

**Optagelse af en sportsaktivitet:**  Der er ingen love imod en videooptagelse af en børne-, ungdoms-, seriekamp eller lign., der blot gengiver sportsaktiviteten som helhed og afspejler den aktivitet, spillerne indgår i. Der kræves derfor ikke tilladelse eller samtykke for at optage en...




					boon.tv


----------



## jegadk (Nov 12, 2020)

Have updated to newest version of replay, with the windows installer, and still only a green video.

To others.If you don't want to save replay files i flv, choose "Looseless" and it will save in avi


----------



## SuperPenguinTV (Nov 20, 2020)

I still can't get save to disk working. I have the path set and all that. It loads and plays fine just won't save to disk.


----------



## pehmonippe (Nov 20, 2020)

I love this plugin, but also having problems with saving. Here's my error report.

I have two camera setup with capture cards where Cam 1 is Sony camcorder with Magewell USB Capture HDMI 4K+ as Video Capture Device and Cam 2 Panasonic camcorder with BMD UltraStudio Mini Recorder. Both cameras are set to output full HD. Cam 1 is outputting 1920x1080p50 and Cam 2 as 1920x1080i50.

Cam 1 with Magewell is seen as webcam in Windows 10. Cam 2 requires driver sw from BMD. Under normal circumstances everything work perfectly fine, all replays from both cameras work well - no issue there. Replays during live streaming are perfect. I am using short recordings as my workaround to save game highlights, it works, but ... 

With version 1.6.6 I am able to save something, but only from one cam. When saving - to my surprise - it is only the Cam 2 that can produce output file (to my understanding it is working in synchronous mode). Cam 1 has issues. I've been only succeeded to save some file once or twice, but most of the times I can see only this message in the logs:

[replay_source: 'Replay Source CAM 1'] Save replay pressed

and nothing else. Log output from cam 2 would tell start saving, encoder settings, aac settings etc.

With playing around with settings I can have some changed, but in general I have not been able to track any pattern to reproduce the error in a systematic way. I have tried following:

re-create the replay-source
changed the video source from direct video capture device (async) to a scene with embedded video capture device (sync as I use BMD)
changed to use another video source (i.e. integrated laptop webcam) and changed back
disable & enable video source
changed all source and replay-source properties
having cam2 or not has no impact
and if any of these made me to go saving phase or even made output it will not happen again if I restart obs and I need to start doing some magic again to reproduce the results.
video from integrated webcam won't save either. 
during and after all these operations in-memory replays works as charm
Sometimes I might get little bit further and get this message:

23:06:15.485: [replay_source: 'Replay Source CAM 1'] Load replay pressed
23:06:15.486: [replay_source: 'Replay Source CAM 1'] replay added of 8.00 seconds
23:06:23.030: [replay_source: 'Replay Source CAM 1'] Save replay pressed
23:06:23.040: [replay_source: 'Replay Source CAM 1'] start saving '2020-11-20 23.06.23-test.flv'
23:06:23.041: ---------------------------------
23:06:23.041: [x264 encoder: 'replay_h264_recording'] preset: veryfast
23:06:23.041: [x264 encoder: 'replay_h264_recording'] profile: high
23:06:23.041: [x264 encoder: 'replay_h264_recording'] settings:
23:06:23.041:     rate_control: CRF
23:06:23.041:     bitrate:      0
23:06:23.041:     buffer size:  0
23:06:23.041:     crf:          23
23:06:23.041:     fps_num:      50
23:06:23.041:     fps_den:      1
23:06:23.041:     width:        1920
23:06:23.041:     height:       1080
23:06:23.041:     keyint:       250
23:06:23.041: 
23:06:23.044: ---------------------------------
23:06:23.045: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'aac'] bitrate: 128, channels: 0, channel_layout: 0
23:06:23.045: 
23:06:23.052: error:   Unsupported channel layout "0 channels"
23:06:23.052: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'aac'] Failed to open AAC codec: Invalid argument
23:06:23.052: [replay_source: 'Replay Source CAM 1'] error output start: Failed to open AAC codec: Invalid argument
23:06:23.082: [replay_source: 'Replay Source CAM 1'] stopped saving

As far as I understand it is about the audio, but no matter what I select as audio source for the replay it does not help.

I'll add few logs from today from my testing, in case they're helpful. System info can be found from the logs and I'm using version 1.6.6 of replay-source installed with Windows installer.

I'll do some additional testing later to find a way to reproduce these issues.


----------



## SuperPenguinTV (Nov 21, 2020)

Selecting a proper audio fixed it...


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Nov 26, 2020)

SuperPenguinTV said:


> Selecting a proper audio fixed it...


Hunh? Whatchu mean?


----------



## AlpineSkate (Dec 2, 2020)

adjstreams said:


> Trying to get this to save the replay. If I select lossless it creates an .avi file in the folder, but is only 5.56k in length.  If I don't select lossless I get nothing in the folder.  Looking in the logs, I can see this error:
> 
> 
> 21:59:30.440: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] Save replay pressed
> ...


Hi Adjstreams, Did you ever get a reply to this question? I have exactly the same problem. I would prefer to save my replays as .flv.
I'm using the latest version of OBS, so 26.0.2, and the latest Replay Source, 1.6.6, on Ubuntu 20.04. I also haven't selected an "Audio Source" for my Replay Source. At least lossless works just fine. :-)


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 2, 2020)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.7



> fix saving without audio



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## AlpineSkate (Dec 2, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 1.6.7
> 
> ...


Thanks Exeldro!!! Solved the problem I was having. :-)


----------



## pehmonippe (Dec 9, 2020)

Finally had the change to test. And, yes, now saving works, but... the saved image is green. No matter of format, always green cast over the image. Other than that everything else works as expected. Does anyone have any idea why the output image is green?

My setup is fullHD 50p.


----------



## Dunnand (Dec 10, 2020)

I am having the same issue with the green overlay on the saved video.


----------



## barnie_beadarcher (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi everyone! I broadcast sporting events and I'd like to know if there's any chance to use extra camera for replay while streaming the event with the primary one? A wide shot broadcast and a close-up replay in other words. I can do this with two laptops but only is available to me presently.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 22, 2020)

@barnie_beadarcher yes that is possible. I use it to broadcast sport events using 4 cameras and I can replay all of them synchronized or separately


----------



## barnie_beadarcher (Dec 22, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @barnie_beadarcher yes that is possible. I use it to broadcast sport events using 4 cameras and I can replay all of them synchronized or separately


And how is that? I thought only one particular scene on the screen could be replayed


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 22, 2020)

@barnie_beadarcher I have 4 video capture devices with replay buffer and 4 replay sources. By setting the same hotkeys on all 4 replay sources they work synchronized. So 1 single hotkey loads 4 replays at exactly the same moment. The same way is used for the play, pause and restart hotkeys on the replays.
The multiview is used to display the 4 live scenes and the 4 replay scenes to be able to switch between them at the correct moment.


----------



## Deedge1go (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello @Exeldro, i used to manage quite well with replay buffer, but now i need to make replays with 2 cameras more. I have never had any issues with your plugins. But i stumbled now. I followed every step when watching both tutorials by you and andilippi, but all i get is either a freeze frame or a black screen with mouse turning to cursor that changes size when on it. Did i miss something?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 24, 2020)

A freeze frame you get when the duration is 1ms. Does the replay work when using the button in the properties?


----------



## Deedge1go (Dec 24, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> A freeze frame you get when the duration is 1ms. Does the replay work when using the button in the properties?


Yes, it does


----------



## Deedge1go (Dec 25, 2020)

@Exeldro, i mean it only works in the properties mode


----------



## lcalder (Jan 8, 2021)

So, if I delete replay-source.dll and replay-source.pdb from my obs-plugins\64bit folder then I can launch and exit OBS without error.
But if I reinstall the replay source files (all the zip contents included in both data and obs-plugins folders) and launch the load replay hotkey, it shows all kinds of strange behavior in the replay - which I will describe below - and then when I try to exit OBS it will always crash (in websocket.dll) as you point out.
If I make no other change, but delete the dll and pdb above, then my OBS will no longer crash when exiting...

The replay source is set up like this: or sometimes I try a Start Delay of 2000ms because on looping the audio is always not aligned with the video... BUT THEN THE PROBLEMS BEGIN....



So, at first my hotkeys will work and I can switch from one index to another using hotkeys and they will play fine. Then, if I mess with the replay source dialog (the Start Delay field is most suspect) it then rapidly turns to garbage... the videos just show an image and don't replay, and the "%TIME%" formatter for the Text Source, instead of showing 0.0 up to 5.0, will show 18446744071.71 and then switch to 0.03 seconds without really playing anything. This now happen every time, even if I quit and relaunch OBS (which will produce a crash now).
If I remove the replay-source.dll and pdb files the crashes will stop occurring.
This is a picture of the results produced by the following text format:
%PROGRESS% @ %SPEED%
%TIME%s of %DURATION%s
%INDEX% of %COUNT%

(I TRIED POSTING A PICTURE, BUT IT KEEPS FAILING TO SHOW HERE) I WILL TRY TO POST SEPARATELY BELOW...


I had posted this yesterday:
Great Ideas. But just cannot get it to work without crashing. I keep deinstalling and working without it because crashes are so frequent. But then I keep coming back to it to try to see if bugs fixed because it really is a cool plugin...

I just spent quite a bit of time creating some simple scenes to try to replicate the bug. For sure if you use the "Start Delay" field (I used two seconds) the %INDEX% starts to show some really long floating point numbers and then it will crash soon after. 

I have posted the scene collection, crash log and log files at this dropbox link if it helps: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vid78x9w0tglnie/AAATVBBQV3K5zd4LkxFvTxAAa?dl=0

Thanks


----------



## lcalder (Jan 8, 2021)

Here is a picture of the output of the "%TIME%" formatter referenced in the above post: It didn't post above because the file size was too big..
This is a picture of the results produced by the following text format:
%PROGRESS% @ %SPEED%
%TIME%s of %DURATION%s
%INDEX% of %COUNT%


----------



## lcalder (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi Exceldro,

So I just removed the replay-source.dll and pdb files from obs-plugins\64bit and my crashes in websocket.dll stopped occurring upon trying to exit OBS.
Then I reinstalled OBS again, recreated the replay source according to this dialog exactly





THEN I reset up my hotkeys this way:





and exited without triggering the replay source. No problem with crashing.
THEN, I relaunched and then triggered my replay. I replayed correctly (because I didn't mess with the Start Delay).
Then I tried to exit and OBS crashed again.
Remove the replay-source.dll etc and again no crashing...

Any ideas?


----------



## lcalder (Jan 8, 2021)

Here is my scene setup:
I had to add ".txt" to the filename because the attach files function for this webpage doesn't allow ".json" files...


----------



## deetari (Jan 9, 2021)

When trimming, it looks like "Trim Front" trims from the _next_ keyframe, which means it cuts off more of the footage than I want.

e.g.: If I trim at 00:00:02, but the two closest keyframes are at 00:00:00 and 00:00:04, I lose two seconds of footage from the start of the replay, because it trims from 00:00:04.

Is there any way this can trim from the _previous_ keyframe, instead?

(The existing behaviour of going to the next keyframe is great for "Trim End", though)


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 9, 2021)

@lcalder found and fixed the bug where text was display large number for time.
Also now able to replicate a crash on shutdown, trying to fix that now.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 9, 2021)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.8



> support negative time in text source when using start delay
> fix loading and unloading bugs
> fix saving with trim front



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## lcalder (Jan 9, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @lcalder found and fixed the bug where text was display large number for time.
> Also now able to replicate a crash on shutdown, trying to fix that now.


Many many thanks! Really appreciate all your work.


----------



## Bhaughin (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi,

I am looking to incorporate this plugin into our production for sports streaming. We use 2 cameras. Is it possible that you could save a replay from both cameras simultaneously, and then when playing the replays back, that you could pick between the 2 camera angles.

Thanks.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 16, 2021)

@Bhaughin yes, have a replay source for each camera and set the same duration on all and give them all the same load hotkey. I use this plugin for sports streaming with 4 cameras simultaneously.


----------



## Telboon (Jan 23, 2021)

Would it be possible to add an option that triggers a replay based on the existence of a file?

I have a piece of software that I would like to integrate that drops two files at different physical triggers. I'm hoping I can integrate that workflow into OBS. I can change the scene with it, but it doesn't load a new replay when it does it.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 23, 2021)

@Telboon I think it is better to have something like that in a LUA script instead of in the replay source plugin


----------



## Telboon (Jan 23, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Telboon I think it is better to have something like that in a LUA script instead of in the replay source plugin


Is there a way to trigger your plugin with a lua script? I'd be happy to do that if you can give me any tips on triggering the load replay function.


----------



## Telboon (Jan 23, 2021)

@Exeldro I should clarify that I already have a lua script that checks for the existence of the file. It is currently setup to change the scene and I have been looking for ways to get the load replay function to fire. If there is a way to call it directly instead of changing the scene, that obviously works. If there's a way to get it to run automatically on scene change or something, that could work. I even went down the rabbit hole of simulating keypress to trigger it, but I don't think that's a possibility from lua.


----------



## Telboon (Jan 24, 2021)

For those paying attention, I found a way to press a hotkey from within the lua script. It's now working as desired. Eventually, I'll find a way to make it configurable, but that's a project for another day.

Sorry to bother you with a useless request, @Exeldro.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 24, 2021)

@Telboon you can also set setting "execute_action" to "Load" in the replay source


----------



## jegadk (Jan 24, 2021)

Last 2 icehockey games have no audio on the clip. Using version 1.6.8. The fix in 1.6.7, is it alså in the 1.6.8 ??


----------



## Telboon (Jan 24, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Telboon you can also set setting "execute_action" to "Load" in the replay source


@Exeldro Maybe I'm being real dense here, but I don't understand what you're saying. Unfortunately, my hotkey solution isn't working as reliably as I had hoped, so I'm looking at this again.

I don't see anything in the settings called execute_action, nor do I know how to set it in a lua script. Similarly, I do not see execut_action in the source properties. I do see that term in the github repo and it seems to be used for building the settings array.

My goal is to programmatically have the replay-source plugin create a new replay, which appears to be the Load command. I believe everything else I need is setup. Once the replay is created, it changes my scene as desired, then changes the scene back. I just don't know how to interact with the plugin from lua (to trigger the action) and I can't find any documentation or example script showing the process.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 25, 2021)

@Telboon execute_action is a hidden setting, as soon as the replay source detects that setting is set it will try and execute the action and clear the setting.
Something like this untested list can be used:

```
data = obs.obs_data_create()
obs.obs_data_set_string(data,"execute_action","Load")
obs.obs_source_update(replay, data)
obs.obs_data_release(data)
```


----------



## Telboon (Jan 25, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Telboon execute_action is a hidden setting, as soon as the replay source detects that setting is set it will try and execute the action and clear the setting.
> Something like this untested list can be used:
> 
> ```
> ...


Perfect, thank you. That makes perfect sense, and it is working much better than triggering a hotkey. I probably tried 40 different things and had this at one point, but I was adding the settings to the wrong object. Thanks again.


----------



## Pikaa (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi!

I added the plugin to the software and I have a question for you on how to set the following: after pressing the F4 key, how could it not only play back 5ms, but more time before and after? There should be a little more time from repetition before and after pressing the F4 key. I don't know how understandable?


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Jan 29, 2021)

In output/recording, I have file format set to .mkv but my replays are being saved as .flv. Is there any way to change to .mkv?Especially now that flash is no longer a supported format


----------



## fbd1mt (Feb 4, 2021)

Question: Fast forward button does nothing when replaying the video. Is there a fix? 
Thank you


----------



## przemoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me if I can find somewhere step by step guide to install properly this plugin? I know it has great potential but I don't really know what to do to make it work... Of course I read the tread and tried to make it right but I don't know what I'm doing wrong :(

After installing the plugin and entering hotkeys - it doesn't work for me :( Neither on pc nor mac. Or just work only for the first time.

Replays do not load at all when I switch to the replay scene  - it kick me out of it after a split of  a second. I set the replay time to longer, but I've never managed to make it more than 2-3 seconds.

After a few attempts, all the hotkeys stop working at all (even those used to switch between cameras). When I turn OBS on and off, it returns to normal.

There are no error messages, it just won't work.

The effect I want to achieve is the ability to display replays from at least two cameras (we are broadcasting with four).


----------



## przemoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok, after two days of tests I've finally done it right... Sorry for howling ;) When you do this for the first time, you actually have to do it very carefully - and it works on Mac and on PC. I'm just not sure how stable it will be with few hours of live broadcast.

Only problem is saving the replays - when doing it in flv the quality is very poor, and when doing it lossless - they are without sound. I don't know how to fix it so I've decided to switch it off. I always can save the replays simultaneously in old way or just save the entire recording and then cut out all the needed highlights.

I still have to do some tests to see if my computers will definitely survive livestream with replays from few cameras. 

BTW. Any tought how I can preview replays from few cameras in multiview screen before displaying them actually live? Because I see them in multiview only when I turn on each of them live.

Thanks for your help. Best Regards!


----------



## jegadk (Feb 15, 2021)

Have same problem with replay saved files. Very poor quality, and most of the times they are without sound, also in flv. Using the newest version.


----------



## jeffpiazza (Feb 15, 2021)

With Replay Source 1.6.8 on OBS 26.1.2 on a Mac (Big Sur 11.2.1), I can't seem to get any cameras to work as the video source for the replay. 

Everything works fine using a media source as the video source, but with a camera as the video source, the replay is always of zero length.

What data or logs can I collect that would help with understanding this (including the possibility of operator error)?


----------



## jeffpiazza (Feb 16, 2021)

Uploaded log file at https://obsproject.com/logs/I0n1nTe24mohpD1f. 
12:33:14.815: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] Load replay pressed
12:33:14.815: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] replay added of 0.00 seconds


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 16, 2021)

@jeffpiazza are you trying to get a replay from a source that is not shown anywhere? Try having a projector from that source open.


----------



## jeffpiazza (Feb 16, 2021)

The source is visible in the live scene, but I tried adding a projector, with no real difference.  

F1 hotkey reports "Load replay pressed."  (With a webcam attached, this used to report replay added of 0.00 seconds; even that message is now absent.)
F2 hotkey switches to the replay scene as expected, but nothing to see there.  Clicking on the Replay Source shows zero length.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/gSVEe0f1A7MO0m8u


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 16, 2021)

@jeffpiazza is the duration set on the filter on your "Experiments" scene?


----------



## jeffpiazza (Feb 16, 2021)

Ah, that seems to have been it.

I had tried earlier to add a "Replay Filter Async" in the Audio/Video Filters for the camera source, but nothing would happen after the modal to name the filter.

I had not seen the "Replay Filter" in the "Effects Filters" list.  Your comment made me look there, and use the name of the replay source as the name of the filter.  Now all seems to work.

(Adding a "Replay Filter" on the "Experiments" scene itself had no observable effect.)

Thank you!


----------



## Pikaa (Feb 26, 2021)

Hello!

I would have a problem that if I use the obs and replay source plugins and press the configured keyboard shortcut outside the obs program, the replay source will still respond in obs.

How could this be changed?


----------



## jegadk (Feb 28, 2021)

jegadk said:


> Have same problem with replay saved files. Very poor quality, and most of the times they are without sound, also in flv. Using the newest version.


any hint Exeldro ?? Very frustrating, and can't use clips to highlights


----------



## MartinW100 (Mar 5, 2021)

I have my replay set at 20seconds. When I load the replay, the associated text source shows the 20 seconds duration, and the time loops round correctly. When it gets near 18 I can switch back to live before it loops.

If I trim front and trim end, and reduce the replay down to say 8 seconds, it still shows a duration of 20 seconds and the time refers to the original 20seconds values. The time starts at 8 and runs to 19. The progress percentage runs from 40% to 83%. This means I no longer know when it's due to finish and I can't switch back to  live when I need to. Ideally the duration would say 8 seconds, and the time would run from 1 to 8 (and percentage from 1 to 100).

Note the trimming of the replay(s) would not necessarily be done by the same person who's doing the switching. 

Thank you for reading - I hope this makes sense. I have attached a zip that ought to contain a sample flv to show what I mean. It displays  from 04:11 to 04:19 which is about 8 seconds but the text still shows the original 20second values. (Had to convert to flv and zip otherwise file is too big).


----------



## LorenaMS (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi! Thanks for your plugin @Exeldro! We still have problems saving replays for CamLink source (green cast), other replays are saving perfectly and simultanosly. @Telboon or @Exeldro, can you share Lua you have talked about? It is exactly what We are looking for. We need a Lua that if a file contains data, perform a load of the replays We have, I mean a load for all the replays We have in our scene. We don't know yet how to incorporate the example code that Exeldro shared inside a Lua that checks for file content.
Also, We really would appreciate if there would be any way to fix the green cast. Thanks!


----------



## jegadk (Mar 23, 2021)

jegadk said:


> any hint Exeldro ?? Very frustrating, and can't use clips to highlights



Arh have found the problem with the sound. I use external sound in some profiles, that means the sound from cam is muted, så replay clip is alså without sound. ;-)


----------



## caztor (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank you for the awesome work @Exeldro - really awesome plugin.

Two concerns though.
1. The build-in Replay script is able to save replays in mkv format which seems more optimised than avi and better quality than the flv format. i.e. clips that would take up 200 mb in avi will only fill 3 mb in mkv. Any way to get to same result with this plugin?
2. The plugin seems to be very memory intensive and seems to be when the filter is enabled - can something be adjusted to reduce this? Again, the built-in script doesn't seem to be memory intensive in the same way.

Thanks.


----------



## sperok (Mar 30, 2021)

Are there limits on replay source frame rates? Is failing to create a 2D texture a bad thing?

I am trying to use replay source for a multi-camera sports setup. Two cameras feed  1080p60, one at 4k30 and one at 4k30 all through separate gstreamer sources. The canvas size is 3840x2160 and streaming output is 4k60. Things look great, 6-8ms render times and .3% frames missed due to rendering lag over 2 hours of live streaming. No problems with performance, task manager has happy numbers on cpu(40%), intel gpu(37%), nvidia gpu(70%), network(45mbps incoming, 40mbps up) and memory (16/32GB).

To capture replays I've added a scene which includes all 4 camera gstreamer sources, each in a 1920x1080 corner of the 4k canvas. That scene is displayed in a windowed projector which has been reduced to about 640x360. The projector window is hidden behind the OBS main window.

I've added a "Replay" scene with one replay source. When I press Load Replay in the properties panel or use my defined load replay hotkey the replay is loaded and played - but the replay frame rate is < 1 fps.

In the Replay Source properties video source is set to one of the 1080p60 camera gstreamer sources. Audio is blank, duration has been attempted between 4000-18000ms, load delay 0, max replays 1, visibility Restart, start delay 0, end action hide after all,   Speed percentage is 100.

The log file shows:

14:34:57.640: [replay_source: 'Rep 1B'] Load replay pressed
14:34:57.640: [replay_source: 'Rep 1B'] replay added of 16.17 seconds
14:35:13.850: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (80070057)
14:35:21.633: [replay_source: 'Rep 1B'] updated filter for 'CAM-3B'
14:35:21.633: [replay_source: 'Rep 1B'] connected to 'CAM-3B'
14:35:45.351: [replay_source: 'Rep 1B'] Load replay pressed
14:35:45.352: [replay_source: 'Rep 1B'] replay added of 16.13 seconds
14:36:01.533: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (80070057)
14:39:00.410: User switched to scene 'Full Field'
14:39:55.385: Settings changed (stream 1)
14:39:55.385: ------------------------------------------------
14:40:00.931: [jim-nvenc: 'streaming_h264'] settings:
14:40:00.931:     rate_control: CBR
14:40:00.931:     bitrate:      25000
14:40:00.931:     cqp:          20
14:40:00.931:     keyint:       120
14:40:00.931:     preset:       llhq
14:40:00.931:     profile:      high
14:40:00.931:     width:        3840
14:40:00.931:     height:       2160
14:40:00.931:     2-pass:       false
14:40:00.931:     b-frames:     3
14:40:00.931:     lookahead:    true
14:40:00.931:     psycho_aq:    true
14:40:00.931:
14:40:01.013: ---------------------------------
14:40:01.013: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'adv_stream_aac'] bitrate: 128, channels: 1, channel_layout: 4
14:40:01.013:
14:40:01.014: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_stream'] Using muxer settings:
14:40:01.014:     method=PUT
14:40:01.014:     http_persistent=1
14:40:01.014:     ignore_io_errors=1
14:40:01.014:     http_user_agent=libobs/26.1.0
14:40:01.014:     hls_time=2
14:40:01.019: ==== Streaming Start ===============================================
14:40:01.019: [ffmpeg hls muxer: 'adv_stream'] Writing to path 'https://a.upload.youtube.com/http_upload_hls?cid={stream_key}&copy=0&file=out.m3u8'...

I've tried switching to the StreamFX NVenc encoder but haven't found a set of parameters that match the stock NVEnc gpu utilization - everything I've tried uses 30% or more. Not sure if that matters for this issue so just noting it.


----------



## sperok (Mar 31, 2021)

sperok said:


> Are there limits on replay source frame rates? Is failing to create a 2D texture a bad thing?
> 
> I am trying to use replay source for a multi-camera sports setup. Two cameras feed  1080p60, one at 4k30 and one at 4k30 all through separate gstreamer sources. The canvas size is 3840x2160 and streaming output is 4k60. Things look great, 6-8ms render times and .3% frames missed due to rendering lag over 2 hours of live streaming. No problems with performance, task manager has happy numbers on cpu(40%), intel gpu(37%), nvidia gpu(70%), network(45mbps incoming, 40mbps up) and memory (16/32GB).
> 
> ...


oops - the 4th camera is 1080p30 not 4k30, and in  the very last sentence the StreamFX encoder is always at least 30% higher on GPU than Jim's.


----------



## AlpineSkate (Apr 3, 2021)

Think I might have come across a bug??
OBS 26.1.1
Replay Source 1.6.8
Windows 10
I cannot setup a "Replay Filter". I select "Replay Filter", specify the name for the filter, press OK and everything looks fine for about 2 seconds before everything disappears as though I did nothing.
NOTE: Existing Replay Filters work just fine.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 4, 2021)

@AlpineSkate you are trying to add the filter manually? The replay source should add that filter for you.


----------



## AlpineSkate (Apr 5, 2021)

Many thanks for your quick reply Exeldro. It's a few months since I last used Replay Source. :-)


----------



## johny22j (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this but looked through the discussion and can't find the answer.  I am developing a hockey talkshow, and am trying to use OBS to show instant replays from games to go over the play with viewers.  I have the attached set up.  I can get the instant replay to come up well enough, but it only comes up if I am active on the game display, otherwise the replay comes up black.  My goal here is to only bring up the replay and not the entire game, as a pop up over my main 'talkshow' scene, as I think Twitch/youtube would have issues with the game streaming at all times.  Is there a way to have it draw the footage from the game, even if the game display is not the active screen on the stream?  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 6, 2021)

@johny22j have the game display in a projector, multiview or in the background of the active scene.


----------



## johny22j (Apr 6, 2021)

Thank you very much.  I will look up those options!!


----------



## johny22j (Apr 6, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @johny22j have the game display in a projector, multiview or in the background of the active scene.


Worked like a charm, eternally grateful!


----------



## ryanoly (Apr 13, 2021)

I am trying to setup 2 cameras to do slow motion replay for a golf simulator.  I got it setup.  It's a little finicky but it does work.  My problem is that it hangs, crashes, freezes (whatever you want to call it) OBS studio.  I have to kill OBS and open it again.  Sometime it will work for 3 minutes before crashing sometimes 20 minutes.  I think around 30 minutes is about as long as I've gotten it to run.  I can't find any crash reports (not sure I know where to look).  I do have the hand reports that windows generates (not sure they will be any help).  

I do think this only happens when I have multiple cameras capturing replay but I'm not positive about that.

The feature is so useful.  I use it even if with the limitation of having to restart OBS all the time.


----------



## ryanoly (Apr 13, 2021)

ryanoly said:


> I am trying to setup 2 cameras to do slow motion replay for a golf simulator.  I got it setup.  It's a little finicky but it does work.  My problem is that it hangs, crashes, freezes (whatever you want to call it) OBS studio.  I have to kill OBS and open it again.  Sometime it will work for 3 minutes before crashing sometimes 20 minutes.  I think around 30 minutes is about as long as I've gotten it to run.  I can't find any crash reports (not sure I know where to look).  I do have the hand reports that windows generates (not sure they will be any help).
> 
> I do think this only happens when I have multiple cameras capturing replay but I'm not positive about that.
> 
> The feature is so useful.  I use it even if with the limitation of having to restart OBS all the time.



When it freezes the last thing in the log it writes is "replay added" for one of the two sources but never the second.  It's always between "adding" the first and second replay that it hangs.

20:39:11.266: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] audio triggered
20:39:11.266: [replay_source: 'Replay Source 2'] audio triggered
20:39:12.474: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] replay added of 2.49 seconds
20:39:12.491: [replay_source: 'Replay Source 2'] replay added of 2.50 seconds
20:39:32.736: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] audio triggered
20:39:32.736: [replay_source: 'Replay Source 2'] audio triggered
20:39:33.940: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] replay added of 2.50 seconds
20:39:33.958: [replay_source: 'Replay Source 2'] replay added of 2.49 seconds
20:40:11.806: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] audio triggered
20:40:11.806: [replay_source: 'Replay Source 2'] audio triggered
20:40:13.007: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] replay added of 2.50 seconds
20:40:13.025: [replay_source: 'Replay Source 2'] replay added of 2.50 seconds
20:40:38.346: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] audio triggered
20:40:38.346: [replay_source: 'Replay Source 2'] audio triggered
20:40:39.557: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] replay added of 2.50 seconds
20:40:39.575: [replay_source: 'Replay Source 2'] replay added of 2.49 seconds
20:41:07.087: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] audio triggered
20:41:07.087: [replay_source: 'Replay Source 2'] audio triggered
20:41:08.290: [replay_source: 'Replay Source'] replay added of 2.50 seconds
20:42:43.202: ==== Shutting down ==================================================


----------



## AlterSack (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks for this great Plugin !

*I have the same question / problem as member "Tero" on October 7th, 2020:*

I already use OBS software in American Football and baseball games.

For this I need different replay lengths - depending on how long the play lasts - a predefined replay length (duration set for example 10sec) is not perfect for my purpose.

A hotkey would be perfect to start recording (for example just before the Center snaps the ball) and then press a key to stop it as well.

Is that already possible somehow?

Thanks for your answer


----------



## Altezza (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi,

Any of you know why is all my saved replay files (to the PC not in the OBS during the stream) is full green when I play it? I have tried to play the AVI files with a lot of player but the result are the same.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LorenaMS (May 11, 2021)

Altezza said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any of you know why is all my saved replay files (to the PC not in the OBS during the stream) is full green when I play it? I have tried to play the AVI files with a lot of player but the result are the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi! it is the same issue We have, but only with elgato CAMLINK 4K source. These are some lines I have found in log:

20:14:10.897: [replay_source: 'Fuente Replay'] Load replay pressed
20:14:10.897: [replay_source: 'Fuente Replay'] replay added of 9.67 seconds
20:14:11.012: [replay_source: 'Fuente Replay'] Save replay pressed
20:14:11.019: [replay_source: 'Fuente Replay'] start saving '2021-05-11 20.14.11.avi'
20:14:23.686: Output 'replay_ffmpeg_output': stopping
20:14:23.686: Output 'replay_ffmpeg_output': Total frames output: 378
20:14:23.686: Output 'replay_ffmpeg_output': Total drawn frames: 380
20:14:23.752: [replay_source: 'Fuente Replay'] stopped saving

If I try to open the saved replay with Windows program, this is the error that appears: 0xc00d5212

Also the saved replay duration is longer than the replay duration shown in obs.

It could be anything related with codec for 4k or HD?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tomasz Góral (May 11, 2021)

LorenaMS said:


> Hi! it is the same issue We have, but only with elgato CAMLINK 4K source. These are some li
> 
> If I try to open the saved replay with Windows program, this is the error that appears: 0xc00d5212
> 
> ...



Replay Source use x264 for encode.

Source 1080p working correct, but when use 4K resolution, i got some problem (OBS almost stop, CPU 100%).
On I7 6700, use replays from 3 source in 1080p25, in 1080p50 i got some problems time to time.


----------



## Freejack (May 12, 2021)

Is there any solution to solve the green cast on saved replays?

Thanks!


----------



## Freejack (May 13, 2021)

Freejack said:


> Is there any solution to solve the green cast on saved replays?
> 
> Thanks!



Ok. I figured it out, if i set the color format to RGB it's okay now!


----------



## Altezza (May 14, 2021)

Freejack said:


> Ok. I figured it out, if i set the color format to RGB it's okay now!



There is a warning in the OBS that it can cause much higher CPU need. 
Is this a real problem?


----------



## Altezza (May 14, 2021)

LorenaMS said:


> Hi! it is the same issue We have, but only with elgato CAMLINK 4K source. These are some lines I have found in log:
> 
> 20:14:10.897: [replay_source: 'Fuente Replay'] Load replay pressed
> 20:14:10.897: [replay_source: 'Fuente Replay'] replay added of 9.67 seconds
> ...



I use Elgato Camlink 4K too. Maybe this is the problem?


----------



## RamiroNunes (May 18, 2021)

Bom, ótimo plugin. Eu tento usar a fonte de replay porque é definitivamente o plugin que eu preciso, mas o que acontece é que eu posso fazê-lo funcionar muito bem com uma fonte de vídeo gravada, mas eu não posso fazê-lo funcionar com câmeras ao vivo. Tenho uma placa Blackmagic duo.


----------



## AlterSack (Jun 15, 2021)

After update 27.1 OBS crashes while starting up

through testing, I've found out that REPLAY SOURCE is the problem

this was already described here in the forum today:  





						Help OBS 2.7.1 is crashing on start up.
					

I had this problem earlier today so I reinstalled and was able to get my setup going again.  Everything was testing out and then I exited OBS and reopened.   I am now crashing again.  The analyzer says I am using the wrong gpu but I have been using this laptop since dec.  I recorded a two hour...




					obsproject.com
				




any help ?
thanks in advance !


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 15, 2021)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.9



> support OBS version 27



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## AlterSack (Jun 16, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 1.6.9



Thanks alot !


----------



## MinisterGold (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello. Thanks for making the replay source. I'm having 2 issues. #1 Let's say I countdown from 10 to 0, and do a replay of that, it doesn't show the replay until I'm down to 2 or 3 and then it's still showing the replay after that. I've also tried adding 7000ms of start delay to compensate. That doesn't fix the issue. So, it appears that it's showing the replay too late. #2 No hot keys are working for saving a replay. Please advise or ask questions. Thanks.


----------



## MinisterGold (Jul 17, 2021)

MinisterGold said:


> Hello. Thanks for making the replay source. I'm having 2 issues. #1 Let's say I countdown from 10 to 0, and do a replay of that, it doesn't show the replay until I'm down to 2 or 3 and then it's still showing the replay after that. I've also tried adding 7000ms of start delay to compensate. That doesn't fix the issue. So, it appears that it's showing the replay too late. #2 No hot keys are working for saving a replay. Please advise or ask questions. Thanks.



Sorry. For further clarification, it works when I'm ONLY doing the replay. I also have a 5 second alert that plays prior to showing the replay. Sorry for excluding that info


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 17, 2021)

@MinisterGold the start delay is for how many seconds after the hotkey is pressed the replay is captured. As far as I understand it you want to capture it right away, so the delay should be 0 and after 5 seconds you need the (re)start replay hotkey


----------



## dile921 (Jul 20, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @barnie_beadarcher yes that is possible. I use it to broadcast sport events using 4 cameras and I can replay all of them synchronized or separately


Hi Exeldro, I'm about to start broadcasting sport events, and want to make replays of 3 or 4 cameras, similar to what you are doing. Just need to buy adequate laptop/PC.
Can you tell me your computer/laptop specs and if you are using any other hardware gear except a computer? Thanks


----------



## dile921 (Jul 20, 2021)

dile921 said:


> Hi Exeldro, I'm about to start broadcasting sport events, and want to make replays of 3 or 4 cameras, similar to what you are doing. Just need to buy adequate laptop/PC.
> Can you tell me your computer/laptop specs and if you are using any other hardware gear except a computer? Thanks


@Exeldro


----------



## euristico (Jul 27, 2021)

dile921 said:


> @Exeldro


I do with 3 cameras and my laptop is a i7-9750H 260GHz 64Gb RAM


----------



## huwyane (Jul 28, 2021)

This plugin is amazing, thanks for your work! Do you plan on adding a way to edit the encoder settings? I'm using this while recording gameplay ( NVENC ) and the CPU usage is affecting my performance in the actual game as the CPU usage jumps to about 25% at times (planning on using this plugin while playing competitively). Looking at x264 benchmarks, going from a I7-9700K (my current CPU) to a AMD Ryzen 5950X would more than double the performance of x264 encoding. This CPU is $$$ so wondering if there will be other options for encoding.


----------



## pehmonippe (Jul 29, 2021)

I finally got the wow effect with this plugin. I have my system enhanced with Exeldro's other magnificient stuff (source dock, downstream keyer, transition table and directory watch media) practically to professional broadcast level. 

Now I have everything working as expected, replays from multiple cameras and storing. The thing for getting storing working correctly was to change save format to rbg, as someone has already mentioned earlier. NV12 did not work for me, only created those green cast videos. Storing works fine with lossless option, but the downside is the huge file size .avi produces. 

With not selecting lossless, I get weird behavior: my 8 second buffer is stored as 11 second video where video plays back at (ridiculously) increased speed for approx. 6 seconds and then I have frozen image for the remaining seconds. (Problem: duration & playback speed.)

I used to have a workaround that I activate (default) recording before playing replays and stopped it after replays had been played. With this approach I could get proper output even with NV12 setting. However, that was not so convenient for running highlites later and not an option, if I had to record entire broadcast.

I can live with lossless savings, but I would highly appreciate more compact storage format for replay videos.  Any option to consider i.e. mkv as storage format as flv seems to have issues?


----------



## rusty1 (Aug 11, 2021)

As usual, Exeldro has created something amazing that we all need. I have implemented this almost exactly how I want it. But the audio is not working as I had hoped it would. Perhaps I am doing something wrong? 

I was especially excited when I saw that this plugin could replay a scene. I have a scene––let's call it "Video Switcher"––that contains a few fullscreen video sources. I have a switchboard that allows me to live switch which video source is playing. This "Video Switcher" scene is also embedded in a few higher-level scenes with various layouts. 

The video replay is doing exactly what I want. I have the "Video Switcher" scene targeted as the replay source, so when I hit replay, it perfectly plays back with all the live switching I did at the time. This means whichever source was live when I wanted to trigger a replay will be the one that plays, and it has all my live cuts. Perfect!

Only problem is, I can't seem to assign this "Video Switcher" scene for the 'Audio Replay'. If I leave the audio source blank, it doesn't default to capturing the audio from the scene it's capturing video. I can select any single source that has audio, but I can't select a scene. Perhaps this is because Scenes can't have audio filters?

So, it seems I can have exactly what I want for the video replay, but for audio, I have to choose only one of the sources. I can't capture the audio from the entire scene for the replay?

(Running OBS 27 on a Mac with Big Sur)


----------



## rusty1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @pehmonippe Decklink has his own source type and does not use the video capture device source. I have no experience with that and no way of testing it. Is your source active when you load the replay? You can try and remove the async filter and put a non async filter with exactly the same name on it. Capturing the scene instead of the source might also work, it will give you a non async filter on the scene and no audio in the replay.


So, I'm guessing that OBS handles audio differently than video, which is why you can't get audio in the replay when you apply the filter on a scene? I would have loved to be able to do that.


----------



## mhunterphoto (Sep 16, 2021)

This is exactly what I've been looking for! I think I must have the setup wrong somewhere along the line as I can't seem to get it to save any replays. Do I need to start anything to get it to work? I have the "load replay" hotkey set and then switch to replay scene and nothing happens. There doesn't seem to be anything saved in the files either.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GrumpyDog (Sep 17, 2021)

mhunterphoto said:


> ... Do I need to start anything to get it to work? I have the "load replay" hotkey set.....



You need to be sure that the setup and everything is correct:

1) Buffer play in background processes
2) Load Replay (Shortcut)
3) Start Replay (Shortcut for 'Normal Speed')


----------



## OHB71 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi Folks,

I have an Issue with the length of the recorded replay mediafile.

When im starting replay, it will show everything as selected in the settings (6,5 ms replay, and returning to the main Scene). But the recorded file is only 2 seconds or sometimes only 1 second. It should be 7 seconds. This will happening only when im using lossless. With compressed it will have the right length.

What iam doing wrong?

Thx in advance!

Greeting Gernoit


----------



## KoSD (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello everyone !

Thanks for this plugin (very efficient and reliable) but am I the only one with audio crackle on the saved file (flv)?
I have this on 2 different computers (and everything is up to date)

tested at 44 and 48kHz for the same result.

PS: Sorry for my English I am French.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Sep 20, 2021)

KoSD said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> Thanks for this plugin (very efficient and reliable) but am I the only one with audio crackle on the saved file (flv)?
> I have this on 2 different computers (and everything is up to date)
> ...



Audio crackle could potentially be an artificant that is produced when there is a (audio) driver conflict. This could be produced when two different processes tries to use the audio driver at the same time.  Try and trouble shoot it. You could google "resolve audio driver conflict"

This may not be the issue to your problem, but it is a good place to start.

Perhaps send a sample of the crackle?


----------



## KoSD (Sep 21, 2021)

JEJ said:


> Audio crackle could potentially be an artificant that is produced when there is a (audio) driver conflict. This could be produced when two different processes tries to use the audio driver at the same time.  Try and trouble shoot it. You could google "resolve audio driver conflict"
> 
> This may not be the issue to your problem, but it is a good place to start.
> 
> Perhaps send a sample of the crackle?



Thank you for your answer !

So I am going to test for "audio driver conflict resolution", but the only common element between the 2 computers (not counting OBS) is voicemeeter banana.

For the example, here is a link, I have chosen music on purpose so that we can hear it well.
(But when I play the replay directly in OBS, I have no problem with the sound. This is only when the file is saved.)








						REPLAY 2021 09 21 22 55 41
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## GrumpyDog (Sep 23, 2021)

KoSD said:


> So I am going to test for "audio driver conflict resolution", but the only common element between the 2 computers (not counting OBS) is voicemeeter banana.



How are you sending Audio between the two computers? Via VBAN?

To me, it sounds 100% like an adio driver conflict. In Voicemeeter, you can easily change between various audio drivers.

For most cases you will have 3 options:

A) WDM (Windows Driver Model*)*
B) KS (Kernel Streaming)
C) MME (Microsoft Multimedia Environment) 

Voicemeeter will have two configuration points for this:

A) Hardware Inputs
B) Hardware Outputs

Ideally you want to use one Audio Type Driver for the Input and a different for the output.








Try and swap them out and see if it solves your issue.

To assign a specific audio path from windows, also see: C:\Windows\explorer.exe ms-settings:apps-volume

Open the Windows settings using WIN + I.
Go to System > Sound.
Under Advanced Sound options, select App Volume and Device Preferences.
The next screen displays a list of applications with sound settings.


----------



## dile921 (Oct 5, 2021)

euristico said:


> I do with 3 cameras and my laptop is a i7-9750H 260GHz 64Gb RAM


Thanks man! Do you use all 64BG ram? Do you think 32GB would be enough?


----------



## euristico (Oct 5, 2021)

dile921 said:


> Thanks man! Do you use all 64BG ram? Do you think 32GB would be enough?


it's enought, important is not to save very fast diferents reviews..,.


----------



## JohnInStockie (Oct 11, 2021)

mhunterphoto said:


> This is exactly what I've been looking for! I think I must have the setup wrong somewhere along the line as I can't seem to get it to save any replays. Do I need to start anything to get it to work? I have the "load replay" hotkey set and then switch to replay scene and nothing happens. There doesn't seem to be anything saved in the files either.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



So I have this working in v27, say someone scores, it plays a logo (like a stinger trans) and then goes to the replay in slow mo and zoomed in about 30%, the way I have got it working with v27 is like this...

Scenes
I have a MAINSCENE which is what it says on the tin.  
I created an REPLAY scene that has the Replay clip as media and a '_Replay_' image overlay, this clip is stretched bigger than the screen so I get a zoom in effect.  I also have my normal feed into this just so that I can use the live audio over the top of the replay (as the replay is at 55% the audio is sllloooooowwwww).
I also have a LOGOS scene which basically is a 3.5 s logo that looks like a stinger transition.

Replay Buffer 
- Set to 13s, but I only ever see 10s clips (which I later slow to 55% making them about 18s long)
- Recording using mkv 1080p 50fps Rate Control is CQP level 20 (so slow mo works smooth)

Hotkeys
- Instant Replay (Ctrl+Num 0)
- Replay Buffer: Save Replay (Ctrl+Num 0)
- Instant Replay: Play* (Ctrl+Num 0)

What I found at this stage with this is that the clip would first play the _first few seconds of the_ _*previous*_ clip before playing the one just saved.  This is because* it is still saving the clip before it plays it*!  
I timed this, and for me on my system its about 2.8 seconds (2800ms), so I added LOGOS scene as a false stinger type transition, which is about 3.5s long, and use (Ctrl+Num 0) as the scene change to that scene (called 'LOGOS' as it shows my logo video clip.
I then installed 'Advanced Scene Switcher', and added 2 under the Sequence option.

1. When LOGOS scene is active switch to REPLAY scene after 3s using Fade (this overcame the issue of the clip still saving and so only the new clip is played).
2. When REPLAY scene is active switch to MAINSCENE after 12s using Fade (so it slowly fades back onto the main scene.  This means the post Goal Graphics I use that display from about 14s on are not shown on the replay.

This sounds more complex than it is, and it works well.  

Now I am trying to move all of this into Touch portal, and am aiming to have it that when someone scores, I click Home +1 that a GOAL graphic is displayed, the home score is incremeted, instant replay is saved, replay music clip fades in, my logo clip fades in and plays for 3s (time for the replay to save), the replay plays for about 13s and then fades back to the main scene, the audio fades out.  Not there yet lol


----------



## dmemphis (Nov 2, 2021)

I experienced this crash operating the replays. Can give more info if you need how I was using it.
log


			https://obsproject.com/logs/xMcdI4D3Wrfapmu1


----------



## dmemphis (Nov 2, 2021)

Did you find it practical to use n seconds of replay rather than defining the start and end times?
I think the sports industry uses in/out points, can this be accommodated?
I have to do a sports shoot in a few days, and am trying to get instant replay functionality
it place. We may be OK for one shoot with a fixed replay time... I don't know yet.


----------



## dmemphis (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi
When I use the load hot key, the replay scene in preview does not update until
I take it to program and back again. It reliably takes, but I don't get to see the beginning
frame for confidence.


----------



## JohnInStockie (Nov 2, 2021)

dmemphis said:


> Did you find it practical to use n seconds of replay rather than defining the start and end times?
> I think the sports industry uses in/out points, can this be accommodated?
> I have to do a sports shoot in a few days, and am trying to get instant replay functionality
> it place. We may be OK for one shoot with a fixed replay time... I don't know yet.



The way that is now working for me is a combination of OBS, Touch Portal and FFMPEG batch scripts (called by Touch Portal)

Have a look at this and the sample video https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/instant-replay-vlc.80823/post-547713

hope this helps


----------



## JohnInStockie (Nov 2, 2021)

JohnInStockie said:


> The way that is now working for me is a combination of OBS, Touch Portal and FFMPEG batch scripts (called by Touch Portal)
> 
> Have a look at this and the sample video https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/instant-replay-vlc.80823/post-547713
> 
> hope this helps



This is what I end up with video-wise, the main recording and Replay in one folder (replay scene only uses this 'Game Replay Clip.mkv')





... and a load of clips in another, which I can use later as say, 'Half Time highlights', and also in post edit as these clips will make my highlight video from.  All the clips copied and cut by ffmpeg on the fly dependent on which button I clicked in Touch Portal




Hope this helps


----------



## dmemphis (Nov 2, 2021)

JohnInStockie said:


> This is what I end up with video-wise, the main recording and Replay in one folder (replay scene only uses this 'Game Replay Clip.mkv')
> View attachment 76715
> 
> ... and a load of clips in another, which I can use later as say, 'Half Time highlights', and also in post edit as these clips will make my highlight video from.  All the clips copied and cut by ffmpeg on the fly dependent on which button I clicked in Touch Portal
> ...


Hi- I'm just using real time replays, I don't have any need for file captures, thanks!


----------



## dmemphis (Nov 2, 2021)

We are going to try to work with fixed number of second captures, some safe amount like
10 seconds, but it would be so much better for sports replay to be able to set the start
and the end, then make the take to program. For football- start at the snap, end at the tackle,
wait, then take to program. This seems a little more like how the replay buffer is set up,
but I don't want to write to disk and playback... it seems Replay Source is working out
of memory buffers that it is filling itself from the selected source. That's awesome.
I just would like an alternate to the "fill" function provided in the hotkeys.


----------



## dmemphis (Nov 5, 2021)

I can't use it at all now.  It was working, but for other reasons I reinstalled OBS
then later applied this plugin as a final feature to my shoot.
Now OBS is crashing after invoking the Replay Source load and transition to view.
withing three for four tries. 
OBS was stable for a long test until I introduced this plugin.
Are you interested in the crash logs?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 5, 2021)

@dmemphis did you check if it is a crash because it run out of memory to use? Crash log files can help me determine the cause of the crash.


----------



## dmemphis (Nov 5, 2021)

I sent you some logs on private msg.  I dont think I'd be short on memory.  Every time I've checked task manager I'm using next to nothing
in CPU or memory. Its an I7 machine with 24GB memory. I'll be happy to work with you on it if you need more info.
I wiped and resinstalled OBS to have a known configuraiton for tomorrow. I won't want to add plugins back in till the weekend.
Hopefully the crash log cinches it anyway. Thanks!


----------



## mholmavu (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi,

I have two issues related to Replay source plugin that I cannot solve by myself:
Setup: OBS 27.1.3, Replay source (1.6.9) plugin, Elgato Camlink 4K capture dongle and Win 10.
Max 1 replay in memory, duration 5500ms, restart visibility action and hide after single - next scen is back to main scene where I have video camera input including filter

Issue 1:

Replay plugin freezes randomly so that  after loading replay (shortcut F1), it doesn't show latest reply at half speed (F3). After that "freeze" it doesn't load or play anything. If I close OBS and start it again, it will function correctly for a while. 

It might freeze more often if I try to load e.g. 2 replays during very short time period (before 1st replay has been loaded).

Do anybody have some ideas how to solve this issue?

Issue 2:
When saving replay, file is saved but the color of the saved video is very green - like fully green. I can confirm that this can be solved if changing color format (settings->advanced settings) to RGB, but this will heavily increase CPU usage, so it is not the way how it should be.

Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## dmemphis (Nov 13, 2021)

mholmavu...  He needs crash logs...


----------



## CMGSK (Dec 14, 2021)

Can it be configured so i have two hotkeys for saving live source in one and preview source in the other while i stream the last one saved with a single key??


----------



## dmemphis (Dec 15, 2021)

Exeldro: I got side tracked on instant replay but I'm not gone, I hope to get back to it very soon.


----------



## pathum (Dec 23, 2021)

The plugin functionality sounds awesome!!... I'm trying to implement it but I  am unable to use the REPLAY FILTER to my source. It disappears as soon as I apply it :(

UPDATE: Nevermind, fixed it by using the same name as the source's for the filter name....


----------



## RichardKBR (Dec 24, 2021)

I have some issues.
First i thought its my fault.
   I removed all related files in appdata and program files.
   I reinstalled OBS and Replay Source Plug in.
   I reconfigured all scenes. But, as soon i "configure Replay Source"

But once i close OBS, the OBS doesn't start anymore. Task manager show OBS process, but OBS doesn't  open. I Tried several times.... diferent configs. Solution is remove appdata and recofigure all. Any guess? Plugin looks great.... but i dont wanna reconfigure all the time the OBS. Hope there are a solution.

ps: When i uninstall the plugin. OBS works.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Dec 25, 2021)

RichardKBR said:


> ps: When i uninstall the plugin. OBS works.



Would you mind to explain which file / install option you use when you install the plugin?


----------



## skater58 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello! Thanks for a perfect plugin! I love it. I use this one for figure skating competitions. But I have a question! If there are, for instance, 5 or 6 replays, is it possible to do a smooth transition between this replays (fade-in/fade-out)? Thanks in advance for your ideas!


----------



## stacker1001 (Jan 5, 2022)

sperok said:


> Are there limits on replay source frame rates? Is failing to create a 2D texture a bad thing?
> 
> I am trying to use replay source for a multi-camera sports setup. Two cameras feed  1080p60, one at 4k30 and one at 4k30 all through separate gstreamer sources. The canvas size is 3840x2160 and streaming output is 4k60. Things look great, 6-8ms render times and .3% frames missed due to rendering lag over 2 hours of live streaming. No problems with performance, task manager has happy numbers on cpu(40%), intel gpu(37%), nvidia gpu(70%), network(45mbps incoming, 40mbps up) and memory (16/32GB).
> 
> ...



I have a similar issue with a gstreamer source. Were you ever able to solve the <1 fps replay playback rate?


----------



## brettnem (Jan 11, 2022)

Hello, 
I'm trying to use this plugin to do an "instant replay" for a pinewood derby race. I have most of it working, but struggling with two parts. Here's how I have it set up: 
1. Camera set up right on the finish line. We want to show a slow motion finish line crossing. 
2. Replay Source "Load Replay" hotkey set to trigger automatically when a car passes the finish line
3. Replay Source's Source is set to the video capture device

When set like this, nothing ever get captured. Ever. I can repeat that over and over. Instead if I change #3 above, the Replay Source's Source to instead a scene with nothing but the video capture device full screened, then it works fine. This is my first problem. I can't seem to use the video capture device as a source. This isn't that bad, I can work with this. 

The second issue is a bigger issue for me. The finish line crossing is maybe 1 total second for all the cars.. Maybe 2.. The entire race is like 5-10 seconds TOPS. The replay source, no matter how long I set the "Duration" to, seems to always capture 5-10 seconds (maybe like a minimum). So if I super slow motion the replay, I end up getting the entire race in slow motion. 

What I want: 
1. On finish line crossing, trigger replay. (doing this now)
2. Replay captures 500ms before the trigger and 500ms after the trigger. (Capture the lead car winning and the last car finally crossing, so might need to play with these numbers)
3. Playback that 1000ms replay at 30% speed 3x times. 
4. I don't need to save any replays, just discard and get ready for the next one. 

Is this possible? 

Thanks!


----------



## T68 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi!
New to the OBS game so bear with me here :-) .
First: thanks for a great plugin! It really works well when I got it set up for some testing.

But a couple of questions:
First: is there any way to capture the replay without it start playing instantly (or after a set delay in ms) ? We would like to capture the replay with one hotkey and start playing with another.

Then 1: what would be the best method to easily display the captured and saved replays as a highlight reel in a powerbreak or between periods in a game broadcast? I think I got the save part sorted so I get the files in a folder. But is there anyway for them to be loaded into a scene / playlist in any way?

Then 2: I unfortunately do not understand how to trim the replay before running it.

Thanks in advance for any help with this!


----------



## T68 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi again!
More questions: is there any way to capture audio from two sources or maybe the outgoing production mix?
In our case we´re using OBS for sports commentary with audio from two sources: microphone and a vlc source with an incoming clean feed. As far as I can see this plugin only can capture audio from one source when doing a replay sequence. This is no issue during a live broadcast but afterwards if the recordings are to be used for highlights reels it sounds weird to only have audio from either the game or the commentary. I hope there´s a solution for this. 
Cheers! 
T


----------



## Altezza (Jan 21, 2022)

I am doing basketball stream, and it would be very usefull a "highlight" option as you mentioned.
I also still have the issue with the saved files which all in full green color when I try to play it.
(Only option is to play the saved replays from memory not from the saved folder.)


----------



## dmemphis (Jan 21, 2022)

You will get better attention if you post this on the plug in specific page:





						Replay Source
					

Exeldro submitted a new resource:  Replay Source - (slow motion) replay async sources from memory  Plugin to (slow motion) replay async sources from memory.  Read more about this resource...




					obsproject.com


----------



## dmemphis (Jan 21, 2022)

dmemphis said:


> You will get better attention if you post this on the plug in specific page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woops sorry, I got confused on where this was posted.
I thought it was a new question.  Half asleep.


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Feb 5, 2022)

T68 said:


> Hi again!
> More questions: is there any way to capture audio from two sources or maybe the outgoing production mix?
> In our case we´re using OBS for sports commentary with audio from two sources: microphone and a vlc source with an incoming clean feed. As far as I can see this plugin only can capture audio from one source when doing a replay sequence. This is no issue during a live broadcast but afterwards if the recordings are to be used for highlights reels it sounds weird to only have audio from either the game or the commentary. I hope there´s a solution for this.
> Cheers!
> T


Use the whole scene as your replay source not just the camera source


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Feb 5, 2022)

Is there a way to save the replay at its playback speed?


----------



## euristico (Feb 8, 2022)

Altezza said:


> I am doing basketball stream, and it would be very usefull a "highlight" option as you mentioned.
> I also still have the issue with the saved files which all in full green color when I try to play it.
> (Only option is to play the saved replays from memory not from the saved folder.)


I use one for review and another for highlights! I only have 10 highlights because I never save the replay.


----------



## Altezza (Feb 8, 2022)

euristico said:


> I use one for review and another for highlights! I only have 10 highlights because I never save the replay.



How do you do that? 
I mean after  I replayed a three points shot I delete the saved 8 seconds from the memory otherwise it will be replayed again during the next replay wiht the newer ones.
So how can I avoid the repeated replays but also keep the match scenes for a half time or after game highlights? 
(Since if I try to replay the saved files from the computer it all played in green.)


----------



## artfuldodger (Feb 18, 2022)

Altezza said:


> How do you do that?
> I mean after  I replayed a three points shot I delete the saved 8 seconds from the memory otherwise it will be replayed again during the next replay wiht the newer ones.
> So how can I avoid the repeated replays but also keep the match scenes for a half time or after game highlights?
> (Since if I try to replay the saved files from the computer it all played in green.)


We have it set up with 2 scenes, one that only play one replay in slow motion and one plays all (5) replays in standard speed.
So when we have
Numpad 1 bound to Load Replay
Numpad 2 bound to "Last" and "Half Speed" for the Replay source and also "Switch to scene"
Numpad 3 bound to "First"  and "Normal Speed" for the Replay source and also "Switch to scene"

Just follow this guide https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk5MbRQGv0Q :).


----------



## MartinCH (Feb 25, 2022)

We are using this great plugin for the replays on our Volleyball games. I’ve two sources with exactly the same HW / SW configuration. On the second replay I’ve after about 3 seconds a “break” where the replay-source stops playing (the other items on the scene, example the replay-logo on the top-right corner keeps on playing, ex. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyPjEFyiJEw&t=6353s on 1:45:56).

I’ve tried different things (change sources, etc) to get to the error – but didn't found the right method...

Question: how can I debug / log this problem to nail it down? Does anyone else has similar experience, solutions?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 12, 2022)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.10



> fix crash/hanging
> the replay filter checks the connection between the replay source and the filter which could cause a deadlock when done on the audio or video thread​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Maxter-by (Mar 15, 2022)

When check "Capture internal frames" on Media source with rtmp stream obs crashed with error


			https://obsproject.com/logs/_lALZN37PYQr9YJ4
		

On 27.1.3 was all ok, it started from 27.2.*


----------



## kunsinho (Mar 17, 2022)

Hey i am having some trouble with the replay plugin. The replay source it´s fine but from one day to the next I started to have errors in the compilation of the replays.
For this compilation I save the replays in a folder and then I reproduce them using a "Video VCL source". It was working ok but then they are green and have random errors when I try to reproduce them on OBS
I never use forums but now i don´t know what to do. I am uploading a video for the explain on drive: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HXcGVtEh8hQL4GZjBCzWXnmvRr84Qru-/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Keemer (Apr 15, 2022)

When installing the plugin, the program immediately hangs. No restarts of the program or laptop help. I tried it in different ways: I rebooted, reinstalled both the plugin and the program. Even earlier versions of the program do not help. What is the problem???


----------



## AlterSack (Apr 25, 2022)

Keemer said:


> When installing the plugin, the program immediately hangs. No restarts of the program or laptop help. I tried it in different ways: I rebooted, reinstalled both the plugin and the program. Even earlier versions of the program do not help. What is the problem???


same here

bis letzte Woche funktionierte ReplaySource & OBS einwandfrei
seit gestern: OBS stürzt sofort nach dem Start ab, nur das Deinstallieren von ReplaySource hilft um OBS überhaupt starten zu können. Installiere ich ReplaySource wieder, dann stürzt OBS wieder sofort nach dem Start ab

Google Translator:
until last week ReplaySource & OBS worked fine
since yesterday: OBS crashes immediately after starting, only uninstalling ReplaySource helps to be able to start OBS at all. If I reinstall ReplaySource, then OBS crashes again immediately after starting

any help ?


----------



## AlterSack (Apr 25, 2022)

AlterSack said:


> same here
> 
> bis letzte Woche funktionierte ReplaySource & OBS einwandfrei
> seit gestern: OBS stürzt sofort nach dem Start ab, nur das Deinstallieren von ReplaySource hilft um OBS überhaupt starten zu können. Installiere ich ReplaySource wieder, dann stürzt OBS wieder sofort nach dem Start ab
> ...



here is the crash file


----------



## Maxter-by (Apr 26, 2022)

AlterSack said:


> same here
> 
> bis letzte Woche funktionierte ReplaySource & OBS einwandfrei
> seit gestern: OBS stürzt sofort nach dem Start ab, nur das Deinstallieren von ReplaySource hilft um OBS überhaupt starten zu können. Installiere ich ReplaySource wieder, dann stürzt OBS wieder sofort nach dem Start ab
> ...


Try to unheck "Capture Internal frames". After uninstalling ReplaySource delete filter on the source of replay and ReplaySource from scene that holds replay's. Then install and add it without "Capture Internal frames". Only thats help me.


----------



## AlterSack (May 13, 2022)

Maxter-by said:


> Try to unheck "Capture Internal frames". After uninstalling ReplaySource delete filter on the source of replay and ReplaySource from scene that holds replay's. Then install and add it without "Capture Internal frames". Only thats help me.


Thanks !

I´ll try it.


----------



## AlterSack (May 17, 2022)

Maxter-by said:


> Try to unheck "Capture Internal frames". After uninstalling ReplaySource delete filter on the source of replay and ReplaySource from scene that holds replay's. Then install and add it without "Capture Internal frames". Only thats help me.


works fine

Thanks!


----------



## OBSnewby (May 24, 2022)

Hi. My OBS is not showing new installed plugins. Tried installing a coulple of them (source replay and Stream FX plugins) and never shows as new sources. Ive updated Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable but nothing happens.​What else I can try? (I want to avoid having to resintall obs, or at least leaving it as the last resource).
Thanks!
Im on windows


----------



## GM Rod (Jun 2, 2022)

Any reason why this only records 4 seconds long replays?
And when "Lossless" is used, there's no audio.
When it's not used, audio is clipped...


----------



## azamet (Jun 23, 2022)

where is the default video save location of replay files? i did not mention save path on first try. and how to make it jump to orginal scene after replay?


----------



## JohnnyIA (Jun 27, 2022)

Have a problem where it adds the filter then a few seconds later it disappears, tried this with a fresh install, in portable mode, with this plugin being the only one active and same problem. VC resist are updated. 

In loge its just normal User added filter Replay filter followed by a User removed filter Replay Filter...


----------



## JohnnyIA (Jun 29, 2022)

JohnnyIA said:


> Have a problem where it adds the filter then a few seconds later it disappears, tried this with a fresh install, in portable mode, with this plugin being the only one active and same problem. VC resist are updated.
> 
> In loge its just normal User added filter Replay filter followed by a User removed filter Replay Filter...


User error, you have to add a Replay Source before you can add the reply filter...


----------



## dashy (Jul 17, 2022)

One (potentially silly) question: is there a way to use a Browser source as the replay Video Source, or a workaround for this? We stream live rugby and would love the ability to show replay angles from our wireless goal post cameras. These stream directly to an IP address which we pull into OBS as a Browser source. No luck getting the plug-in to work with these so far.


----------



## RRPete (Aug 6, 2022)

Hey everyone,

Did anyone ever get a solution to saved recordings showing with a green overlay? I can save using default replay in OBS but when using the plugin all files save with a green overlay.

Thanks


----------



## GastonTrombotti (Sep 1, 2022)

Running OBS 28.0.0 (64bit) and the option to add a "Replay source" doesn't appear. Just updated before installing the plugin so I'm assuming that it's not compatible yet with this version, but just in case I wanted to ask if it could be from something else.


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Sep 2, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Here is my setup:
> 
> Live scene camera 1
> Score overlay scene
> ...


Where do I find this?  For the switching I use the multiview with the option "Click to switch between scenes" on.


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Sep 2, 2022)

GastonTrombotti said:


> Running OBS 28.0.0 (64bit) and the option to add a "Replay source" doesn't appear. Just updated before installing the plugin so I'm assuming that it's not compatible yet with this version, but just in case I wanted to ask if it could be from something else.


Some plugins need to be updated to work with 28


----------



## ne0lines (Sep 2, 2022)

I have a transparent transition so when I transition back after the replay the background gets black, so I'd loveto be able to set the ending transition timing so the transition is set to start earlier than the replay ends. <3


----------



## Nuthinfancy (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm running multiple cams. I thought that if I just had the multiview screen open, I could have my main cam lit, I could hit replay for another cam. Doesn't seem to be working now. What am I missing? Running 27.2.4 Do I need to have OBS Replay Buffer active?
@Exeldro


----------



## wilmata (Sep 8, 2022)

Is anyone else having this happen on version 28?

How can i fix it?


----------



## euristico (Sep 9, 2022)

@Exeldro, do you will update for version 28?


----------



## Leandro35 (Sep 10, 2022)

@Exeldro , Se va a actualizar para la version 28 ?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 14, 2022)

here is an obs version 28 build:








						OBS version 28 support (#39) · exeldro/obs-replay-source@5c3866f
					

Replay source for OBS studio. Contribute to exeldro/obs-replay-source development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Leandro35 (Sep 14, 2022)

How is it installed?
Como se instala?


----------



## AlterSack (Sep 15, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> here is an obs version 28 build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke ! 



			https://www.youtube.com/c/HofJokersFootball/featured


----------



## Altezza (Sep 15, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> here is an obs version 28 build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 15, 2022)

Exeldro updated Replay Source with a new update entry:

Version 1.6.11



> OBS version 28 support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## RRPete (Sep 19, 2022)

@Exeldro thanks for the update, makes instant replays so easy. But when saving the replay, audio captured taken from the elgato HD60X has a crackle sound to it on the clip, where as if I watched the video back there was no crackle on the stream itself. Any advice?


----------



## jegadk (Sep 19, 2022)

dashy said:


> One (potentially silly) question: is there a way to use a Browser source as the replay Video Source, or a workaround for this? We stream live rugby and would love the ability to show replay angles from our wireless goal post cameras. These stream directly to an IP address which we pull into OBS as a Browser source. No luck getting the plug-in to work with these so far.


Hi.

Just tried it. 
My test: In sources inserted Browser object wiht url to a youtube video. Added a replay source with Video Source = Browser and a directory to save to. Now just setup a shortcut to save. This works fine


----------



## scotthoward432 (Sep 23, 2022)

KoSD said:


> Thank you for your answer !
> 
> So I am going to test for "audio driver conflict resolution", but the only common element between the 2 computers (not counting OBS) is voicemeeter banana.
> 
> ...



I am a musician recording on my laptop using OBS through my Yamaha Board MG10(should have gotten one above that one, didnt realize but still should be ok) and my TC Helicon Vo8icelive2.  I have been using OBS for about a year and never had a problem till now.  This crackling whenever I sing or speak or play guitar.  I have watched all the YouTube videos and done what was recommended but no difference.   I have Shure wireless microphone or an AKG which is a great microphone.   It picks up everything... My interface is the BehringerU-phoria UMC204HD.  So to recap:

Microphone- Shure Wireless or AKG (requires Phantom)
Laptop Ryzen (gamer laptop)
Interphase - Behringer UMC20HD 
Board - Yamaha
Voice box - TC Helicon VOICELIVE2

HOW do I get rid of this crakle... I have reinstalled the OBS software,  and switched out most of the wires, figuring maybe one of the wires had issues.. I figured maybe the wires were on top of each other so I separated most of them.    I have just changed the output to the Realtek speakers on the laptop... 

And will see what happens... in the meantime, any thoughts?
scotthowardmusicteam@gmail.com

thanks so much in advance, 

Scott


----------



## RacineRaiders (Sep 28, 2022)

Hello, we run a multi-camera setup. The replay functionality is awesome. I've seen people asking about showing replays from different camera sources. We use an ATEM Extreme ISO that feeds OBS and I haven't seen anyone indicate they have that setup. 

Currently, our replays are only what in Program so it has the scoreboard bug overlay and sponsor logos over the replay. Using our set up, is there a way to pull a clean feed replay and to create a clean feed of replays that are grouped that we could play at halftime or after the game? Thanks.


----------



## Altezza (Sep 29, 2022)

RacineRaiders said:


> Hello, we run a multi-camera setup. The replay functionality is awesome. I've seen people asking about showing replays from different camera sources. We use an ATEM Extreme ISO that feeds OBS and I haven't seen anyone indicate they have that setup.
> 
> Currently, our replays are only what in Program so it has the scoreboard bug overlay and sponsor logos over the replay. Using our set up, is there a way to pull a clean feed replay and to create a clean feed of replays that are grouped that we could play at halftime or after the game? Thanks.


If you put all of the overlays with the Atem, than you can not to save a clean feed. But if you use the OBS for the lower thirds and other overlays than you have to set your camera (in this case the Atem output) as source in the replay source. I also use an Atem mini, and I use the replay source this way.


----------



## RacineRaiders (Oct 3, 2022)

Altezza said:


> If you put all of the overlays with the Atem, than you can not to save a clean feed. But if you use the OBS for the lower thirds and other overlays than you have to set your camera (in this case the Atem output) as source in the replay source. I also use an Atem mini, and I use the replay source this way.


Thanks. We do have it set up this way. We pull in 2-3 cameras through the ATEM. We pull the scoreboard bug in from live-score-app and it seems to be part of the recording. We don't have that turned on in the replay scene but it still shows when we do a play back. Any thoughts as to why? Appreciate the help. The videos we record off the ATEM are clean and I can do clean highlights after the fact but not while the game is in progress.


----------



## Altezza (Oct 3, 2022)

RacineRaiders said:


> Thanks. We do have it set up this way. We pull in 2-3 cameras through the ATEM. We pull the scoreboard bug in from live-score-app and it seems to be part of the recording. We don't have that turned on in the replay scene but it still shows when we do a play back. Any thoughts as to why? Appreciate the help. The videos we record off the ATEM are clean and I can do clean highlights after the fact but not while the game is in progress.



I do not know what can be the problem.
In my case (I do youth basketball streams), the Atem Mini is connected via HDMI and Elgato Camlink 4K to my laptop, insteadof the Atem Mini usb output, since that transfers only video, without sound.
So the video source in the OBS is the Elgato Camlink. All the overlays, including the scoreboard are additinal layers (sources), so the live stream contains all.
For the replay I use a different scene, where the video source is also the Elgato Camlink, (so not the full scene which contains every overlay etc.). Since that scene contains only that video source and one "Replay" overlay picture it is impossible to show other than those two things during the replay. (All I can think is that you play your replays in the same scene as the live stream, so all the overlays are there too.)


----------



## RacineRaiders (Oct 3, 2022)

Altezza said:


> I do not know what can be the problem.
> In my case (I do youth basketball streams), the Atem Mini is connected via HDMI and Elgato Camlink 4K to my laptop, insteadof the Atem Mini usb output, since that transfers only video, without sound.
> So the video source in the OBS is the Elgato Camlink. All the overlays, including the scoreboard are additinal layers (sources), so the live stream contains all.
> For the replay I use a different scene, where the video source is also the Elgato Camlink, (so not the full scene which contains every overlay etc.). Since that scene contains only that video source and one "Replay" overlay picture it is impossible to show other than those two things during the replay. (All I can think is that you play your replays in the same scene as the live stream, so all the overlays are there too.)


Hmm...Interesting that you're not able to carry audio via the ATEM because we carry audio and video from the ATEM. I wonder if it's how the laptop and OBS recognize the ATEM vs. the Elgato Camlink? It seems I have everything set up as you do. Would you mind sharing screenshots from your live stream and your replay stream so I can see if there's something that's not quite the same on my end? Thanks!


----------



## Altezza (Oct 4, 2022)

RacineRaiders said:


> Hmm...Interesting that you're not able to carry audio via the ATEM because we carry audio and video from the ATEM. I wonder if it's how the laptop and OBS recognize the ATEM vs. the Elgato Camlink? It seems I have everything set up as you do. Would you mind sharing screenshots from your live stream and your replay stream so I can see if there's something that's not quite the same on my end? Thanks!


As far as I know the Atem Mini (base model) provides only picture without sound via the USB connection. Only the HDMI output get both.


You can check a replay here ("ISMÉTLÉS" means REPLAY in Hungarian):








						BEAC KA/A - FUTUROSA FORNA BASKET TRIESTE -  KOSÁRLABDA MÉRKŐZÉS
					

BUDAPESTI EGYETEMI ATLÉTIKAI CLUB - FUTUROSA FORNA BASKET TRIESTE   |  U16 NŐI FELKÉSZÜLÉSI TORNA - U16 WOMENS PRESEASON TOURNAMENT | 2022.09.24. | SOPRON/...




					youtu.be
				




See my settings below.
- "Videórögzítő eszköz" = Video capture device

Hope this will helps.


----------



## pdcleaner (Oct 5, 2022)

Hmm, OBS 27.2.2 then 27.2.4, installed the ReplaySource-plugin but its not available to add The ReplayInput in OBS .
Have i missed something ?


----------



## ne0lines (Oct 15, 2022)

I've just updated to OBS 28 and when I save a replay (switch to replay scene) I get nothing but a black screen. Also there's nothing saved in the replay directory.


----------



## Altezza (Oct 15, 2022)

ne0lines said:


> I've just updated to OBS 28 and when I save a replay (switch to replay scene) I get nothing but a black screen. Also there's nothing saved in the i



I have the same situation sometimes. If you select a different source to capture than select the one that you want after that, it works. Somehow it seems that the replay source do not recognise the source even the source name is right at the source tab.


----------



## Flicker (Oct 27, 2022)

Hello, why use a plugin whereas there is a built in function? I'm just confused and genuinely would like to know! Thanks


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 28, 2022)

@Flicker the build in version is on the full output, not on a single source and with the build in replay buffer you have to wait for the replay to be saved to disk before you can play it.


----------



## Flicker (Oct 28, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Flicker the build in version is on the full output, not on a single source and with the build in replay buffer you have to wait for the replay to be saved to disk before you can play it.


Thanks for your answer, I don't really understand difference is there between full output and single source. For the second part, I understand the replay is saved in RAM rather than your drive?


----------



## Flicker (Oct 29, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Flicker the build in version is on the full output, not on a single source and with the build in replay buffer you have to wait for the replay to be saved to disk before you can play it.


Oh I understand now, sorry! Ah yes, replay on a single source is super interesting.


----------



## ne0lines (Nov 3, 2022)

I just can't get this plugin to work anymore :( It used to load the replay when ever I switched to the replay scene, but now it won't do that anymore. Now, if I go to the Replay Source properties and click the "Load Replay" button it'll capture the replay, but it doesn't do that automatically when I switch to the replay scene anymore. I've tried to use the hotkey to load the replay but that doesn't work either.

Using OBS 28.1.1 right now, but this plugin hasn't been working for me since I updated to OBS 28.


----------



## OP3 (Nov 6, 2022)

@Exeldro I'm using OBS 27.2.4 and just ran the windows installer to no avail, then manually installed the dll's to the appropriate location. Log file states the module could not be found (gives the proper location as ../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll, relative to the exe). 
Not sure why it can't find this particular plug in correctly. Any suggestions sir?


----------



## OP3 (Nov 10, 2022)

OP3 said:


> @Exeldro I'm using OBS 27.2.4 and just ran the windows installer to no avail, then manually installed the dll's to the appropriate location. Log file states the module could not be found (gives the proper location as ../../obs-plugins/64bit/replay-source.dll, relative to the exe).
> Not sure why it can't find this particular plug in correctly. Any suggestions sir?


Downloaded the next newest version of this and it works and finds the dll, so I can see the option to add this. However, despite choosing 15 second (or more) replays it seems to be limited to 5 seconds in the replay. I saw a review of replay source state the same thing... @Exeldro what am I missing?


----------



## OP3 (Nov 11, 2022)

OP3 said:


> Downloaded the next newest version of this and it works and finds the dll, so I can see the option to add this. However, despite choosing 15 second (or more) replays it seems to be limited to 5 seconds in the replay. I saw a review of replay source state the same thing... @Exeldro what am I missing?


Nevermind, whatever was occurring on the first tries is now not happening. Working as expected, great plug in... thank you!!


----------



## bruco1987 (Nov 13, 2022)

hello. I have installed and configured the plugin correctly. However, I need to start the replay via websoket. I read in a trhead that there is mention of an "execute_action" function. However, I have not found any additional information on this. Could you explain step by step how to do this?


----------



## bruco1987 (Nov 15, 2022)

@Exeldro please can help me with my last message? Tanks


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 15, 2022)

@bruco1987 the options for execute_action are:
Load
Next
Previous
First
Last
Remove
Clear
Save
Restart
Pause
Faster
Slower
NormalOrFaster
NormalOrSlower
NormalSpeed
HalfSpeed
DoubleSpeed
TrimFront
TrimEnd
TrimReset
Reverse
Backward
Forward
ForwardOrFaster
BackwardOrFaster
DisableNextScene
EnableNextScene
Disable
Enable
SetNextSceneToCurrent
SwitchToNextScene

just set the setting to the action you want, the settings is reset when the action is done.


----------



## bruco1987 (Nov 15, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @bruco1987 the options for execute_action are:
> Load
> Next
> Previous
> ...


a thousand thanks. where should I activate the execute_action setting? I read that it is hidden. Is it a property of replay source or obs?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 15, 2022)

@bruco1987 it is a setting on the replay source you can set


----------



## AlterSack (Nov 28, 2022)

Hallo @Exeldro,
wäre es möglich, dass du dein Plugin so umbaust, dass man die Länge des Replays mit Hotkeys steuern kann ?
Ich mache American Football-Livestreams und hätte gern folgende Funktion:
Wenn der Spielzug beginnt drücke ich einen Hotkey und die Aufnahme des Replays beginnt - aber 1 Sekunde früher -
und wenn der Spielzug vorrüber ist, drücke ich wieder einen Hotkey
und habe dadurch die volle Länge des Spielzugs als Replay (im RAM) zur Verfügung.
Aktuelle kann man nur eine feste REPLAY Dauer vorab in den Einstellungen eintragen.


deepl-Translator:
Hello @Exeldro,
would it be possible to rebuild your plugin so that you can control the length of the replay with hotkeys ?
I am doing American Football live streams and would like to have the following function:
When the Play starts I press a hotkey and the recording of the replay starts - but 1 second earlier -.
and when the Play is over, I press a hotkey again
and have the full length of the Play available as a replay (in RAM).
Currently you can only enter a fixed REPLAY duration in advance in the settings.

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)

Danke !


----------



## garliceggs (Dec 8, 2022)

Are there instructions for how this is supposed to work? I watched the video that had no sound and was able to make some guesses, but I found it to be confusing. Especially because some hot keys are mapped to multiple actions and it's not clear when the keys are being pressed. Most of what I learned had be done with trial and error and a lot of guesswork.

I am using this plugin for streaming hockey games. And I'm using this because the regular replay buffer of OBS doesn't appear to work correctly (doesn't honor time limit). When there is a goal (or some other event) I would like to be able to save the last 5 seconds as the replay and then play that back when I want to by switching to the replay source scene.

I thought the way it worked was that you had to SAVE the replay first. Then use LOAD to switch scenes to the replay scene and watch the playback. Since all replays would be saved, it wasn't clear to me why there was a Max # of replays setting.

Of course, that all turned out to be wrong. Saving replays has nothing to do with the live stream or the replays. The LOAD operation is what creates the replay by taking the current 5 second buffer (form the time the load hotkey is pressed) from the live stream and loads that into the replay buffer and also switches scenes to the replay source. The SAVE action saves something to my disk, but I'm not entirely clear what because sometimes I get playable (flv) video, and sometimes I get black video. At any rate, it's not connected to playback of instant replays and for my purposes may be ignored.

What I would like is the ability to create a replay via hotkey without switching scenes. That way I can continue to stream the current action, but can return later to playback the clip when there is a stoppage of play. It would be nice to have the last replay loaded when I switch to the replay source, although maybe I can configure that with hotkeys. Is there a way to do that?


----------



## bruco1987 (Dec 10, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @bruco1987 it is a setting on the replay source you can set


i have opened the replay source properties but i cannot find the "execute_command" entry. please can you help me. i desperately need to be able to start replay loading via web_socket. Currently I can move between the main scene and the scene where I have set replay source. But of course it doesn't load the video. Can you help me?


----------



## bruco1987 (Dec 11, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @bruco1987 it is a setting on the replay source you can set


via obscommand I sent this command to the websocket: 'OBSCommand /server=127.0.1:4444 /execute_action=Load' but the replay is not loaded. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 11, 2022)

@bruco1987 this works for me:

```
OBSCommand /command=SetInputSettings,inputName=ReplaySource,inputSettings=execute_action=Load
```


----------



## EliteFerrex (Dec 13, 2022)

@Exeldro Hello, thank you so much for your plugin!

I am planning to use your plugin for multiple highlight replays for Super Smash Bros. Ultimate games for our school's esports competitions, and I am able to get multi replays to work successfully, but I have ONE question:

*Is there ANY possible way to have the multiple replays fade from one to the next* as they are being played back on Multi Replay playback? This would be the ONLY other element we need to have all the functionality we're looking for!


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 14, 2022)

@EliteFerrex fading between replays is not an option yet


----------



## EliteFerrex (Dec 14, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @EliteFerrex fading between replays is not an option yet


Understood. Please let us know if this become a planned feature! This would truly solidify your plugin as the undeniable king of replay options!


----------



## EliteFerrex (Dec 14, 2022)

@Exeldro Hello again sir, another question, if you don't mind.

Today while recording replays, we found that our stream was stuttering pretty badly today, and it appeared that OBS was using nearly all of the RAM on the stream computer, but we were only saving about 5 replay clips (10 seconds each) at a time, which I would imagine shouldn't be too much for 16GB to handle. Do you know if this is an issue with the plugin, or something I can resolve by adding more RAM to our PC, or am I doing something wrong by just using the F4 key to queue up 5 replays, then using F8 to replay them all?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 15, 2022)

@EliteFerrex this plugin stores the replays raw in memory, how much it takes depends on the resolution and frame rate.
You could save the replays to disk and play them with a vlc source.


----------



## bruco1987 (Dec 18, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @bruco1987 this works for me:
> 
> ```
> OBSCommand /command=SetInputSettings,inputName=ReplaySource,inputSettings=execute_action=Load
> ```


perfect with obs command works fine. could you post me an example also using obs-cli for linux? i tried obs-cli SetInputSettings,inputName="slowmo_field_1_2",inputSettings=execute_action=Load but not work. thanks in advance


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 18, 2022)

@bruco1987 don't know obs-cli, but my quick search obs-cli does not seem to be able to set source settings


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Dec 19, 2022)

I would like to bump the question from @AlterSack at the 28th of November. Thing is, that I'm trying to program the keys of an Contour JogShuttle V2, and than it would be a game changer, if I could switch between 4 sources, and jog/shuttle to use the TrimFront and TrimEnd commands also. So I would be able to throw away a machine with vMix, and replace it with a second instance/machine, also on OBS :)


----------



## bruco1987 (Dec 19, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @bruco1987 don't know obs-cli, but my quick search obs-cli does not seem to be able to set source settings


K, so how could I call up the load function on an obs installed on ubuntu?


----------



## @bronardgodines (Saturday at 5:26 AM)

Hi, wanted recommend you that join the plugins an option of can activate the replay with an access but direct of from a key of quick access


----------



## Statman24 (Sunday at 7:42 PM)

AlterSack said:


> Hallo @Exeldro,
> wäre es möglich, dass du dein Plugin so umbaust, dass man die Länge des Replays mit Hotkeys steuern kann ?
> Ich mache American Football-Livestreams und hätte gern folgende Funktion:
> Wenn der Spielzug beginnt drücke ich einen Hotkey und die Aufnahme des Replays beginnt - aber 1 Sekunde früher -
> ...


Altersack, would love to learn more about what you are doing, especially since I am doing something similar with OBS and American Football.

If you only have 1 camera, why not just use the build in "Start Recording/Stop Recording" for this.  I can understand why you would use a replay buffer for a sport like basketball, where you never know when a shot is taken, but with football, each play as a defind start (the snap) and and end (the referee Whistle).


----------

